#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  А зачем нужно просветление?

## Вао

Вот встретил в одном трэде интерестное высказывание:




> И вот ещё вопрос. А зачем нужно просветление? Желание? Что, так не живётся просто? Такое ощущение, что люди с жиру бесятся многие, хочу всё знать и быть счастливым. А счастье-то в чём? Вкусно поесть, сладко поспать, противоположный пол, одежда, жильё, ТВ, книги, общество. Зачем?


и к своему удивлению не могу себе дать внятное обьяснение.
А кто нибудь может ответить:

- А зачем нужно просветление?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

вопросы, поиск причин, желания, несогласия, ощущения, мнения, знания, необходимость есть, спать, продолжать род, иметь одежду, крышу над головой, потреблять новости, общаться и прочее, прочее - есть дукха.

----------


## Skyku

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Так там же и дал намек на ответ.

Кому нужно?

И насколько  :Smilie: 

И что такое просветление для тебя, если ты еще не просветлен?

И вот странно, все мы рождаемся девственниками и девственницами, что ж так тянет потом к противоположному полу? Ведь еще не пробовали, не знаем.

Так и с просветлением. Кто хочет, тот и может.
А кто нет, так и не может, и не нужно ему.

И того не уговариют долго буддийские учителя, намаешься в сансаре, сам придешь.
А пока нет у тебя страданий, так и никакого просветления их причин, страдания, ты не будешь. На доводы же разума уповают в основном европейцы. Как я отметил, спасибо "научному подходу". И примеру активно миссионерствующих христианских проповедников.

----------


## Люся

Я не знаю...
Наверное когда всеми атомами мозгов и духовнoстью начинаешь чувствовать невыносимю тягу к Учению, сам не зная зачем оно тебе надо, не шибко и задумываqsx что оно создано для того чтоб не было телевозора и вкусной еды, чтобы пропала необходимость желать чтобы все это было. Для меня пока просветление некая недостижимость, некая мечта. Важнее что делает Учение с человеком и его человечностью, то есть как бы сказать: сам процесс нравица мне вот  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Точнее нравится наблюдать за собой в конкретном отдельном случае и как меняется мир вокруг меня.

----------


## Вао

> И того не уговариют долго буддийские учителя, намаешься в сансаре, сам придешь.
> А пока нет у тебя страданий, так и никакого просветления их причин, страдания, ты не будешь. На доводы же разума уповают в основном европейцы.


Вот возьмем например вас, Skyku.

Чем вас довела сансара, что вы стали жаждать просветления?

И как показала практика. Сломленые сансарой люди бегут вовсе не к Буддийским учителям, а пополняют ряды самоубиц.
Насчет особости европейского ума так же не согласен. Например Китайцы очень прагматичная нация, как впрочем и Корейцы с Японцами. Поэтому не такие мы уж и разные.

----------


## Skyku

> Чем вас довела сансара, что вы стали жаждать просветления?


А я не испытываю жажды просветления  :Smilie: 

Мало того, никого из здесь присутствущих не знаю с этой жаждой  :Smilie: 
(Прошу прощения за свои глаза, очень может быть что ошибаюсь)
Что-то никто не торопится особо ни в Царствие Небесное, ни в нирвану  :Smilie: 

А вот что иду, и многие идут в ту сторону - да.

Довести же, не, не довела. Просто для меня многие вещи в этом мире - как соска-пустышка.
А большинство вокруг не отличают ее от соска с молоком.

И когда я нашел в буддизме подходящий мне ответ - где же эта пустышка, вот тогда и начал принимать все остальное.




> И как показала практика. Сломленые сансарой люди бегут вовсе не к Буддийским учителям, а пополняют ряды самоубиц.


Ну уж нет. Далеко не все. Догена вот так поразила смерть матери что побежал не в самоубийцы.

Кого ломает, того ломает. 
Кого-то подножка судьбы повергает в прах.
А кого-то избиением не заставишь сойти с его пути.

Сцена столконовения Будды и Мары - весьма назидательна.

И более 20-ти отказов прослушивания на студиях звукозаписи, в начале карьеры Битлз - тоже.

"Ничем в мире нельзя заменить упорство.
Его не может заменить талант - никого не встретишь так часто, как талантливого неудачника.
Его не может заменить гениальность - непризнанные гении вошли в пословицу.
Одного образования тоже недостаточно - мир полон образованных изгоев.
Только упорство и решимость всесильны."
(Кельвин Кулидж, 34-ый президент США)

Ни Будда не сломался, ни битлы  :Smilie: 

Можно жаждать, и умереть в Сахаре.

А можно идти окольным путем, и достичь того чего не знаешь - просветления.
Зная всего лишь направление. Откуда - потому что не нравится, и куда, потому что нравится.

----------

Шуньшунь (24.07.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Самоубийцы в чём-то счастливые люди. Им на всё наплевать. Я имею ввиду людей сломленых. Жаль, что мало кто занет о том, что есть Выход. И так на всё наплевать, так почему бы не продолжить и не решить эту проблему? Но, есть выход проще.
А бывает человек просит,а ему "сострадают" и приходит выход проще. 
Можно предложить реальный Путь, а ему в лоб, ты никто. Читай, учись...

----------


## Stranger

Если кто-то не видит, что находится в "горящем доме" то нет и желания оттуда убежать. А может у кого и с домом все в порядке с точки зрения пожарной ситуации.

----------


## Dee Mon

Чем больше задумываешься о всех альтернативах просветлению, тем больше понимаешь Первую Благородную. Чем больше понимаешь Первую Благородную, тем сильнее стремишься к просветлению.

"3. Чтобы проиллюстрировать доктрину страдания (дукха), достаточно открыть глаза и посмотреть вокруг. 
4. Чтобы проиллюстрировать доктрину безличности (анатта), достаточно закрыть глаза и посмотреть вовнутрь. 
..
78. Бхагаватами становятся не из-за желания Просветления, а потому что другого выхода нет."

http://jnana.ru/aesthetic/sutra.html  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

P.s.
Кстати вот у Лусинэ получится как и у любого кому - нравится процесс.

Как Хуэйнэн и учил: - Практивовать нужно не ради просветления, счастья или еще чего. А ради самого Пути.

Это как и в обычной работе - если тебе она НЕ нравится, большой карьеры ты не сделаешь. Но кто был босом, что-бы жаждать этого положения? Кто вообще знает какая это ответственность, глядя на его достаток? Многим дай это, через сколько сбегут назад, в слесаря?

Есть конечно способ, заработав язву, инсульт и инфаркт таки усидеть в кресле генерального директора корпорации.

----------


## Вао

> Самоубийцы в чём-то счастливые люди. Им на всё наплевать. Я имею ввиду людей сломленых. Жаль, что мало кто занет о том, что есть Выход. И так на всё наплевать, так почему бы не продолжить и не решить эту проблему? Но, есть выход проще.
> А бывает человек просит,а ему "сострадают" и приходит выход проще. 
> Можно предложить реальный Путь, а ему в лоб, ты никто. Читай, учись...


Да видел, как вам "сострадают" в другом трэде. 
После этого  желание пойти простым путём не возникло?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Можно предложить реальный Путь, а ему в лоб, ты никто. Читай, учись...


Может нужно приехать к Вам домой, взять под белы рученьки и завести если не на ритрит, а хотя бы на чай. О!, к Ersh'у?  :Wink: 
Ну Вы конечно сразу не согласитесь. Нужно будет поуговаривать, доказать что это очень Вам нужно.
В ответ Вы конечно скажете что не совсем это, я вот хотелы бы узнать, понять...

Вобщем вышла бы очередная "Сутра о Малункье"  :Smilie: 
Сколько их было только на этом форуме.
И каждый случай "уникальный" и "индивидуальный"

Воистину, "наблюдай за жизнью человека 40 лет, или 10 тысяч лет, не увидишь ничего нового" Марк Аврелий, император и стоик.

Дмитрий, если Вам нравится страдать ерундой, не нужно искать сострадания.
Это просто - нечестно.

----------


## Люся

Помолитесь за меня братья и сестры, ибо я пошла спасать очень нужный зуб :Smilie:  Можно сказать последнюю опорю на более менее естественную улыбку...
А Вы Вао, спрашиваете зачем прослетление? Ну мне сказали что как бы не должно быть ничего, в том числе и боли. А боль я ух как не люблю, хотя ему я благодарна наверняка тем, что мне серой обывательской мышке подвалило счастье встретиться с Учением. Боль она штука такая, неоднозначная. Она не дает тебе ни думать ни о чем другом, кроме нее. И ты со временем, если очень долго длиться боль. начинаешь как бы дружить что ли с ним. Не любишь конечно, но уже дружишь. потому как тебе хош не хош с ней жить, начинаешь следить за тем, как, откуда она появляется. Какие факторы усиливают ее, какие уменьшают. Какая она может быть разная во разные времена суток... И когда ее в одно прекрасное утро не становится, тебя охватывает безмерное, безграничное счастье. А раз такое счастье охватывает лишь с одним исчезновением БОЛИ, величайшего страдания, то ты понимаешь что же за счастье такое может быть с существом, если не станет никакого страдания? Вот мне обсалютно всеравно как это называется: просветление ли, пробуждение ли, видение ли всего как оно есть на самом деле... Всеравно. Хочется опять того безграничного счастья, когда только исчезла долгая нудная боль... А медитация на боли, хм да ,очень интересная медитация :Smilie:  Но лучше б ее такой не было  :Frown:  
Счатья вам и молитесь пожалуисссссста!!!

----------

Шуньшунь (24.07.2019)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Замените слово "просветление" на Счастливое "освобождение от обусловленности", а потом сходите посидеть, что-бы прочувствовать утерянное относительное счастье и освободитесь, что бы освобождение было наполнено переживанием, и почувствуйте себя на воле никому не нужным, что бы постичь относительную НИЧТОжность и эфимерность самсарного счастья.
Вот тогда и поговорим зачем нужно освобождение от обусловленности даже на относительно-радостной воле.

----------


## Борис

Сострадание, Вао Цзы!

----------


## Sadhak

Это вопрос, как думаю, прочно удерживает за собой первое место в хит-параде ответных реплик уже пьяных людей на миссионерскую активность столь же пьяных духовно-ищущих, вместо обычного "ты меня уважаешь?"  :Smilie: . А поскольку у последних мысль уже просто не повернется столь неудобным и необычным для них образом, то и на столь прямой и простой вопрос столь же ясного ответа в этот момент дать не получается. Привычно длинный монолог о всеобщем и повсеместном страдании не производит на собеседника никакого впечатления, поскольку он уверен, что сейчас не страдает и в ближайшем будущем страдать не собирается. Наиболее доходчивой часто оказывается аналогия с блохой на раскаленной сковородке, если сказать столь недоверчивому оппоненту, что все его удовлетворение текущей ситуацией оказывается как раз в верхней части траектории безначальных блошиных прыжков блохи над сковородкой и если он посмотрит на людей и события вокруг, то скорее всего ощутит временность, обусловленность и уже не столь далекую перспективу и неотвратимую потребность поменять свое мнение о жизни по мере приближения к нижней части параболы, когда уже начинают тлеть щетинки на лапках  :Smilie: . Скажите ему, как он думает, поменяется ли его мнение по данному вопросу перед лицом неизбежной смерти, в жуткой болезни и старости, при измене жены, смерти ребенка или мамы, крушении бизнеса или в тюремной камере? Как правило, человек равнодушно изрекает, что "такова жизнь", но равнодушно именно потому, что сейчас не может оценить свой ужас и страдания в далекой, как ему кажется, сейчас от него ситуации, точно так же как сытый человек в данный момент, не может зримо и столь же непосредственно ощутить переживание голодного, хотя он хорошо знает чувство голода и сам испытывал его неоднократно. "Украл-выпил - в тюрьму", вот примерно так. Многоумные и популярные рассуждения о полярности и двойственности впадины и гребня волны, плюсе-минусе, страдании-наслаждении и т.п.  никакого эффекта, как правило, тоже не оказывают. Надо бить по самому дорогому, что у него есть, показывая их преходящесть и временность. Обычно на вопрос "зачем ты живешь", люди отвечают - "ради детей". Вот и спросить у них, расчитывают ли они, что дих дети будут жить вечно и не окажется ли тогда их жизнь напрасной по их системе ценностей, если дети  в свою очередь не оставят потомства. Вот тут или обычно немного доходит, но в этот момент не помешает внимательность и хорошие рефлексы, для того, чтобы иметь возможность задавать столь неуместные вопросы в будущем  :Smilie: .

----------


## Stranger

Нельзя судить о жизни других людей как о прыжках блохи на сковородке и применять к ним суждения типа: живешь по принципу "Украл-выпил - в тюрьму". И бить никого "по самому дорогому" тоже не нужно. Хотя бы потому, что для многих из нас, разговоры о просветлении - это просто разговоры.

----------


## Sadhak

Прыжки блохи на сковородке относятся к любой двойственности, в том числе к приятию или отвержению, это сама суть и принцип жизни - непрерывное изменение. Эта аналогия, как и все остальные "доводы" используются именно для того, чтобы это стало более очевидным, а не относятся лишь как описание к "тем-то" людям и не относятся к "этим-то". Вопрос в теме был поставлен, как я понял, именно так - "как ответить на вопрос о необходимости просветления". Если же в ответ на него изрекать нечто глубокомысленное только исходя из собственного понимания на данный момент, то собственно, можно и не напрягаться вообще, поскольку "духовно-ищущий" в подтверждении или выявления мотивов своего поиска, как правило уже не нуждается - для него самого вопрос и не возникнет. Но собеседник таким мировосприятием явно не обладает, иначе и у него потребности в ответе так же бы уже не было. Меньше всего получается объяснять то, что для себя совершенно очевидно, т.е. вопрос неестественно прост - "зачем тебе буддизм, зачем просветление?". Вот если соотвественно уровню человека скажешь, что денег будет больше или кайф нескончаемый, то он меня поймет, поскольку это ожидаемый для него мотив. А вот "правильный" ответ в русле благородных истин и прекращения страданий - совершенно непонятен, странен и вообще вызывает сочувствие, подозрение и смешок, поскольку, как уже писал выше - этот человек не страдает и страдать не собирается, а потому и любых "оточенно-ученых" аргументов просто не воспримет. Мы ведь об этом говорим? Как ответить на вопрос другому или как понимаем мы сами? Поэтому вопрос "нужности" или "ненужности", "бить" или "не бить по дорогому", в контексте первого варианта решается только эффективностью воздействия на ум собеседника, а не продвинутостью собственного понимания, будь оно даже как небо столь же возвышенно и необъятно...

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Вао Цзы: Да вообщем-то ситуации не было никакой, чтобы мне сострадать. Всё здорово  :Smilie:  А Путь, по-другому не могу жить. Не выходит. Скажу чужим выражением: "Мяч брошенный в реку не остановить".

2 Skyku: Какое-то у вас странное отношение, тащить меня. Прям очередной случай сиддх вижу. Чтение моих омрачённых мыслей :Smilie:  Что-то часто встречаю такое. Эх, мне бы так, научите.
Про чай - уже.

Как вы не поймёте, что я не о себе выше писал. Просто вам бросилась фраза про приходит человек, а ему - ты никто, читай, учись. Правильно, читай, учись. 
Только я про другое, приходит человек, которому плохо. 
НЕ Я!!! :Smilie:  А вы соотнесли это в тредом о сострадании гнева. Что бедненький, униженный опять тут ноет, как его великого книжного буддиста не понимают :Smilie: 

Не охота с вами на вашем же языке говорить.

----------


## Spirit

Вообще-то более адекватный термин "пробуждение"...

Зачем нужно пробуждение? Действительно, если человека разбудить раньше времени, у него будет болеть голова...

Ну, в крайнем случае, может прозвучать команда "подъём" по тревоге, но обычно она сменяется командой "отбой"...

К тому же, многие предпочитают понежится в постели в таком полупробуждённом состоянии...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Какое-то у вас странное отношение, тащить меня. Прям очередной случай сиддх вижу. Чтение моих омрачённых мыслей


Мыслей читать не умею.
Стараюсь прочесть мнение.
Мне видятся в нем боооольшие ошибки.
А человеческая ошибка - классическая, Вы, похоже, отождествляете себя и свое мнение.

Когда я утверждаю что Ваше мнение кривое и никакое, я не говорю что Вы никто.
Это, вероятнее всего, та самая вера в самоочевидность нашего я.
На которую и указал Будда Шакьямуни, как на основную причину страдания.

Будда всего лишь учил разобраться с своим "я". Не верить ему на слово, а самому заняться исследованием этого вопроса.
И он не были оригинален (я скептик, и всегда очень и очень подозрительно отношусь к оригинальностям. Потому что во многом согласен к Экклесиастом:
9 Что было, то  и будет; и что  делалось, то и будет  делаться, и нет ничего
нового под солнцем.
10 Бывает нечто, о чем  говорят: "смотри, вот это новое";  но это было уже в
веках, бывших прежде нас. ).

Мудрецы других времен и народов призывали к тому же - Познай себя. Но Будда настолько полно осветил, аккумулировал наборы методов, практик, как никто другой из мне известных.




> А вы соотнесли это в тредом о сострадании гнева.


Нет  :Smilie: 
Науку незачем вплетать в буддизм.
Это и есть ТА ошибка в Вашем мнении.
По моему мнению  :Smilie: 

Хотя Тимоти Лири считал что для просветления нужны просто качественные психотропные средства.
Дело хозяйское - выбирай сам.

----------


## Вао

> 2 Вао Цзы: Да вообщем-то ситуации не было никакой, чтобы мне сострадать. Всё здорово  А Путь, по-другому не могу жить. Не выходит. Скажу чужим выражением: "Мяч брошенный в реку не остановить".


я был не правильно понят. Не вам нужно сострадание, а не которым буддистам надо быть чють добрей и внимательней.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Skyku: Вот и займитесь познаванием себя :Smilie:  Я не вплетаю науку в буддизм. Я о том, что одно не противоречит другому, что всё одно, только слова разные.
Не, не смогу я донести свою мысль. Всё у меня ошибки будут найдены. 
Отждествляя себя и своё мнение??? Хе-хе. Ладно, спасибо за дискуссию. Я больше не вижу смысла в этом. Вы часто пишете моими мыслями, правда. И много правильного говорите. Но, вы сказали своими словами:

Мыслей читать не умею.
Стараюсь прочесть мнение.
Мне видятся в нем боооольшие ошибки.
А человеческая ошибка - классическая, Вы, похоже, отождествляете себя и свое мнение.

Когда я утверждаю что Ваше мнение кривое и никакое, я не говорю что Вы никто.
Это, вероятнее всего, та самая вера в самоочевидность нашего я.
На которую и указал Будда Шакьямуни, как на основную причину страдания.

Будда всего лишь учил разобраться с своим "я". Не верить ему на слово, а самому заняться исследованием этого вопроса.
И он не были оригинален (я скептик, и всегда очень и очень подозрительно отношусь к оригинальностям. Потому что во многом согласен к Экклесиастом:
9 Что было, то и будет; и что делалось, то и будет делаться, и нет ничего
нового под солнцем.
10 Бывает нечто, о чем говорят: "смотри, вот это новое"; но это было уже в
веках, бывших прежде нас. ).

Мудрецы других времен и народов призывали к тому же - Познай себя. Но Будда настолько полно осветил, аккумулировал наборы методов, практик, как никто другой из мне известных.

----------


## Skyku

> 2 Skyku: Вот и займитесь познаванием себя Я не вплетаю науку в буддизм. Я о том, что одно не противоречит другому, что всё одно, только слова разные.
> Не, не смогу я донести свою мысль. Всё у меня ошибки будут найдены.


Вот и я о том, аж тред посвятил. Об ошибочной вере - "это всё одно, только слова разные." Это и есть, по моему, боооольшая ошибка. Принимать свое желание, что всё одно, создавать на основании этого модели в уме, и пытаться действовать на основании этих шаблонов в реальности. То есть сам фундамент - ошибка, а не ошибки в том что на нем строится.

Мысль Вы вполне донесли. Если бы Вы были первый верующий в Единого Бога, у которого просто имена разные, я бы не пытался обобщать свое мнение в треде.




> Ладно, спасибо за дискуссию.


И Вам спасибо  :Smilie: 
Не Вам, так может кому другому пригодится моя искренняя писанина.
Просто для подумать.

"Большинство людей думают пару раз в году. Я стал знаменит потому что думаю пару раз в неделю" - Бернард Шоу.

----------


## Lala

> 78. Бхагаватами становятся не из-за желания Просветления, а потому что другого выхода нет."
> 
> http://jnana.ru/aesthetic/sutra.html


Вот это - супер!!! Лучше и не скажешь! Именно так я это и понимаю.
Спасибо.

----------


## Вао

> Как Хуэйнэн и учил: - Практивовать нужно не ради просветления, счастья или еще чего. А ради самого Пути.


Да странно как-то получается. Практика ради практики. 
Мотивация типа хожу на ретриты не ради какой то цели, а просто нравится.
Пожалуй, нужно ещё поразмыслить над этим.  :Confused:

----------


## Sadhak

> Принимать свое желание, что всё ...
> ... То есть сам фундамент - ошибка, а не ошибки в том что на нем строится.


Так ошибка то, что "все одно" или "принимать"? Соответственно нет ошибки в принятии "все разное" или в отвергании  :Smilie:  ? Или в чем  :Smilie:  ? Или в самой ошибке?

----------


## Sadhak

> Да странно как-то получается. Практика ради практики. 
> Мотивация типа хожу на ретриты не ради какой то цели, а просто нравится.
> Пожалуй, нужно ещё поразмыслить над этим.


 Любая живая тварь избегает страдания. На одном уровне понимания это и является мотивом поиска просветления, как способа избежать страдания трех видов. На другом уровне понимания вопрос задается с точки зрения условно реальной самости - выделенной, необусловленной и независимой сущности, а когда понимается ее иллюзорность, то нет и потребности отвечать на вопрос изначально заданный с ложных позиций.

----------


## Skyku

> Да странно как-то получается. Практика ради практики.
> Мотивация типа хожу на ретриты не ради какой то цели, а просто нравится.
> Пожалуй, нужно ещё поразмыслить над этим.


Разделение на цель и процесс - просто работа дуалистического, разделяющего ума.
Которая воплощена в - цель оправдывает средства.

Когда не одно и не два - тогда и цель и процесс не отдельны, и не слитны.
Как на ноге точно не установить, а где же начинается колено?

Кто жестко разделяет, тот и по прежнему в ловушке ума. Ум просто сменил цель, например достижения богатства, на достижение просветления.




> Так ошибка то, что "все одно" или "принимать"?


Потому ошибка - "принимать что все одно".
Как и ошибка - "принимать что все - разное".

Не буду утомлять комментариями к коанам.
Форум же буддийский, информация известная и в открытых источниках  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> Потому ошибка - "принимать что все одно".
> Как и ошибка - "принимать что все - разное".
> 
> Не буду утомлять комментариями к коанам.


Я все посчитал  :Smilie: . Это третий уровень понимания "понимание-непонимание" или "понимание понимания непонимания" и понимание "непонимания понимания непонимания"  :Smilie: . 
 Можно конечно не утомлять, но вопрос-то раскрыть было надо, а то вдруг кто не знает  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Я не верю в единого Бога. Верить глупо. Я проВЕРИЛ.

Напитков множество, вода одна.

----------


## Skyku

Вера в единое объяснение для всех явлений и феноменов для меня есть вариант веры в Единого Бога.

Потому что даже вода - не одна. В реальности. Только в абстрактной модели - аШ2О - есть _одна_ вода. Хотя теже гомеопаты лечат дистилированной водой. Потому что она "хранит" информацию о лекарстве, имея парочку молекул в себе. И традиционная медицина вполне мирится с гомеопатическими средставами.
С точки зрения гомеопатии и освящение воды в христианских обрядах - очень даже логически объяснимо. 

Кстати, геше Джампа Тинлей как-то и привел ее, воду, в пример. Что мы не найдем в реальности такой штуки как вода. Хотя можем ею утолить жажду.

----------


## Вао

> Я не верю в единого Бога. Верить глупо. Я проВЕРИЛ.


Интересно знать, как вы смогли проверить эту информацию???

----------


## Вао

> Напитков множество, вода одна.


Да это очень высокий уровень постижения нашей реальности.
Шанкара, Ошо, Лазарев, Блаватская и некоторые другие достигли и поняли, что мир един.
Но Будда смог подняться на ещё более высокий уровень.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Skyku: Я вас про Фому, вы мне про Ерёму. 

2 Вао Цзы: Сошёл с ума. Справка даже есть :Smilie: )) Единый Бог, как существо :Smilie: ) ПроВЕРИЛ в смысле ПРО...

----------


## Люся

Бог не существо. Я не верю в Бога-Творца, но я верю что Бог есть, Кто оно, или что оно, это другое дело. Ну в моем представлении, скажем БОГ= совокупность всего благого и дурного, мыслей и поступков ЖС, образующее поток энергии, создающее тем самым законы взаимозависимого сосуществования всего во вселенной, Иными словами если взять допустим тханки в Тобетском Буддизме, Бог для меня это тот, кто держит колесо Самсары. Без Самсары не было бы Бога, без Бога-Самсары.
Наверное опять неверное представление, но я делюсь дабы услышать мнения.

----------


## Вао

> Бог для меня это тот, кто держит колесо Самсары. Без Самсары не было бы Бога, без Бога-Самсары.
> Наверное опять неверное представление, но я делюсь дабы услышать мнения.


Вообще то это Яма бог Смерти. Но он сам является не Просветленным существом, поэтому и привязан к сансаре.




> Без Самсары не было бы Бога, без Бога-Самсары.


Если бы не было сансары, то мы жили бы в Нирване.
Хотя сансары и нет вовсе, а есть Нирвана.
В которой мы и живем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Не Бог-существо, а Бог- Сущее.
Но слова портят всё. 
Всё остальное - боги. Держат, контролируют, ведут, являются. В Нас, в голове. Их неисчислимое.

----------


## Люся

Ну слова конечно портят но не совсем все. Мы бы не смогли общаться если бы не было слов. Вао, что Яма я знаю, я высказала свое ЛИЧНОЕ  предствленое о Боге, то есть равносильное по действию, что в христианстве Бог, в Буддизме карма.   Но опять же. это как я понимаю и пресдтавляю себе. Я не цитирую , я размышляю.

----------


## Вао

> Ну слова конечно портят но не совсем все.


Лусинэ. Может кого и портят слова, но только не вас.  :Smilie: 





> что в христианстве Бог, в Буддизме карма.


Да пожалуй карма наиболее близка к Христианскому Богу.
Хотя она безлична. 
Но возможно я ошибаюсь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//Ошо, Лазарев, Блаватская и некоторые другие достигли и поняли, что мир един//

Б-р-р-р...

Против Шанкары, правда, ничего не имею...

----------


## ullu

Что бы избавится от страданий.

Избавится от страданий примерно равнозначно принять обезболивающее во время операции по отпиливанию ноги, например.
Тогда можно переписать сказанное человеком так:

И вот ещё вопрос. А зачем нужно обезболивающее? Желание? Что, так нельзя ногу отплить что ли? Такое ощущение, что люди с жиру бесятся многие, хочу что бы не больно ногу отпливать и не умереть от болевого шока. А счастье-то в чём? Вкусно поесть, сладко поспать, противоположный пол, одежда, жильё, ТВ, книги, общество. Зачем плюс ко всему этому ещё и обезболивающее, когда тебе ногу отпиливают?

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Что-то не слышу криков на улицах от отпиливания ног. Вроде как и анестезия есть в магазинах и у барыг и по ТВ и в книгах, газетах и прочем.
А про просветление у многих вопросы возникают в связи с познанием Всёго и чтобы себя круче почувствовать. На днях тут пообщался с дамой одной. Оххх. 
Хочет просветления до жути. Только не хочет при этом своё иллюзорное Я потерять.
Как к сожалению многие. Оно просто отходит на второй план и рулит человеком уже с позиции буддизма либо других религий.

----------


## Люся

Я упала и больно поранила ногу прямо сейчас! И от этого не застрахован никто. Мне нужно просветление, потому что я не хочу больше боли. Да пока Я есть, есть и моя боль. Так что, все путем. Мне очень очень больно однако  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Ох, это плохо. Надеюсь ничего серьёзного? 
Но если боли не будет, можно в следующий раз упасть так же. Боль - это естественная реакция в данном случае, хоть и неприятная очень.
Желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления и внимательности и поменьше падать :Smilie: ))

----------


## Люся

Спасиба :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

>Вообще то это Яма бог Смерти. Но он сам является не Просветленным существом, поэтому и привязан к сансаре.

У него три глаза вроде как, если мне мои два не врут  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> >Вообще то это Яма бог Смерти. Но он сам является не Просветленным существом, поэтому и привязан к сансаре.
> 
> У него три глаза вроде как, если мне мои два не врут



Очень часто внешние признаки не соответствуют внутреннему содержанию.
У бога Ямы есть третий глаз, а он омрачен.
У Будды после Постижения третий глаз на лбу не появился, а он Пробужден.  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

Из Сутры Шестого Патриарха.




> .  Выйдя из ворот наружу, я увидел, как какой-то незнакомец читал вслух буддийские сутры. Лишь только я услышал слова сутры, как тотчас сердце мое пробудилось, и я спросил:
> - Что за сутру читает почтенный господин?
> - Это - Алмазная сутра (Пратья-парамита сутра), -
> ответил незнакомец.
> - Откуда вы пришли? Где сами услышали эту сутру? -
> продолжил любопытствовать я.
> - Я пришел из монастыря Дунчаньсы, что расположен в области Цичжоу в уезде Хуанмэйсянь . Руководит этим монастырем пятый патриарх - Великий Учитель Хунжэнь, а учеников в его братстве - более тысячи человек. Я пришел туда, поклонился Учителю и получил от него эту сутру. Великий учитель нередко приглашал к себе монахов и обращался к ним с такими словами: "Надо лишь придерживаться наставлений Алмазной сутры и тогда сам прозреешь свою изначальную природу и непосредственно станешь Буддой".
> Послушав эти речи и из-за того, что еще раньше на мне лежала печать предопределения (пратьяя), я удостоился получить от незнакомца десять лян серебра, которые он велел мне отставить матери, чтобы та не страдала без одежды и еды. После чего он наставил меня отправиться в уезд Хуанмэйсянь и поклониться Пятому патриарху. Обустроив жизнь матери, я распрощался с ней, и вот не прошло и тридцати дней, как я уже достиг уезда Хуанмэйсянь и поклонился Пятому патриарху . Пятый патриарх спросил:
> - Откуда ты родом? К чему ты стремишься?
> ...


Интересно, а если бы. Пятый Патриарх спросил у Хуэйнена:
- Почему ты хочешь обрести природу Будды? За чем тебе это надо?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Good

> Интересно, а если бы. Пятый Патриарх спросил у Хуэйнена:
> - Почему ты хочешь обрести природу Будды? За чем тебе это надо?


Вао Цзы, как же освободиться от пяти совокупностей и трёх миров?

Сутры говорят, что "надо победить четыре разновидности Мары"
Что это за "четыре разновидности"?

Четыре разновидности Мары: (1) Нездоровые психические факторы, (2 ) пять скандх, (3 ) смерть, (4 ) отвлеченное внимание (фантазии или забывчивость).

Сосредоточение внимания - вот выход.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Да вообщем-то он и спросил у него это  и получил правильный ответ, потому-что по-другому между ними и быть не могло. Прочтите внимательно. 

Тут описанны не люди с огромным Эго, а просто буддисты.
В нашем обществе, я думаю, его бы просто задавили ритуалами и книжными знаниями :Smilie: )) И пошёл бы себе он своей дорогой не став Шестым.

----------


## Вао

> Я произнес: "Ученик, который в своем сердце постоянно порождает мудрость, никогда не расстается с собственной изначальной природой. Именно это и есть нива благословения . Так зачем же идти с монахами и заниматься какими-то делами?"
> "Ах ты, дикарь! - воскликнул Пятый патриарх. - Хватит тебе рассуждать. Ступай к конским яслям на задний двор!"
> Я, Хуэйнэн, удалился на задний двор, где один из последователей велел мне рубить дрова. И этой работой занимался я больше восьми месяцев.


Возможно это и есть ответ на мой вопрос. При достижении определенного уровня мудрости. Человек постигает свою Истинную Сущность. При том для Пробуждения достаточно даже небольшого толчка. Ну например, услышать отрывок из Алмазной сутры, что и произошло с Шестым Патриархом. Просто он уже был готов для восприятия Буддийских доктрин.

Да пожалуй на досуге надо об кашлить эту идею.     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо на досуге услышать отрывок из Алмазной сутры!

----------


## ullu

> Что-то не слышу криков на улицах от отпиливания ног. Вроде как и анестезия есть в магазинах и у барыг и по ТВ и в книгах, газетах и прочем.
> А про просветление у многих вопросы возникают в связи с познанием Всёго и чтобы себя круче почувствовать. На днях тут пообщался с дамой одной. Оххх. 
> Хочет просветления до жути. Только не хочет при этом своё иллюзорное Я потерять.
> Как к сожалению многие. Оно просто отходит на второй план и рулит человеком уже с позиции буддизма либо других религий.


Вопрос был задан не о том, какие мысли возникают в голове у людей о просветлении, а о том зачем нужно просветление, в чем его действительное назначение.
А это разные вопросы.
Мобильные телефоны, например, тоже можно по-разному использовать...

----------


## ullu

А по поводу отрезания ног - мой пост был не о том отрезают ли ноги без анастезии или нет.
а о том, что обезболивающее это не роскошь, а необходимость, так же просветление это не роскошь и не излишество, а необходисмость, да и в сущности цель каждого живого существа, к которой каждый каждую секунду стремится совершая любое действие или не совершая никаких действий, но, не зная что правильно , а что нет - так и не достигает цели.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

А  я о том, что нафиг это просветление многим не нужно. Это как приходит дама  начинает жаловаться, как у неё всё плохо, какой её молчел гад и подруги сволочи.
Сразу видно, что она сама во многом виновата и цель этих излияний просто пообгаживать и пообвинять окружающих и успокоиться может.
Начинаешь вскрывать именно проблему, её причины, предлагаешь реальные варианты. В ответ говорят: "Ну ты не понимаешь, он такая сволочь, ну а подруга вообще мразь". -  "Ну а к чему тогда слова о страдании, значит тебя это всё радует?" -  "Нет". - " А зачем тогда делать?" - " Ну ты не понимаешь, ведь он сволочь, а подруга мразь такая".
Вообщем цель этого - просто выговориться и дальше в круговорот. Есть реальный выход, только он никому не нужен. Как говориться не то перерождение, не переполнилась ещё чашка.
Такие люди обычно хватаются за бытовые религии в бытовом понимании просто от того, что надо ещё чего-то. Ритуальчиков поделать, книжек почитать, потом начитавшись других поучить жизни. Только это всё аналог выговариванию проблем.
Но для радикальных реальных мер чашка ещё не наполнилась.
Может в следующей жизни?
Вы правы по поводу сотовых телефонов и прочего.
Где оно стремление? Наоборот я вижу стремление к уничтожению себя. В христианстве это называется Диаволом.

----------


## ullu

Так..
"Кроме того, среди людей - если учитывать и тех, кто живет в окраинных областях, где не имеют понятия об учении, - очень мало рождается в краях , где процветает Дхарма. Ещё меньше тех, кто обладает свободами и дарованиями, - их еденицы. Принимая это во внимание ты должен быть счастлив, что обладаешь всей совокупностью свобод и дарований".(с) Патрул Ринпоче.

Дмитрий, ну так и есть и это не удивительно. Ведь один из трех ядов это неведение и проявляется он как стремление к счастью неправильным способом.
Если даже после объяснений учителей, подробных объяснений и даже после практики и наблюдений и изучения объяснений и примеров люди все равно до конца не понимают в чем заключается освобождение и что принимать а что оставить, что делать а что не делать и как правильно делать..и продолжают делать вещи уводящие от счастья, то человек, который ни разу не слышал о том, что приводит к счастью, который не размышлял об этом, не наблюдал и не изучал этот вопрос конечно будет ошибочно принимать страдание за счастье.

дело не в переполнившейся чашке. Чашка никогда не перполнится. Что бы человек смог увидеть надо что бы у него накопились заслуги. А в этом ему можно помочь, если есть желание.

----------


## Ersh

\\\А я о том, что нафиг это просветление многим не нужно. \\\
Скорее всего не то, что не нужно, а то, что они еще не поняли, что хорошо бы заняться своими мыслями. Это как с болезнью, да? Не всякий понимает, что болен, или не хочет лечиться, ходит, заражает других... И ничего с этим не поделаешь.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Желание есть, но вот помощь нафиг не нужна.
Эхх, не люблю, но приведу личный пример - попадая в какую-либо ситуацию, когда вроде всё кажется плохим, знакомые удивляются моей улыбке и тому, что я вижу положительное в как-бы отрицательном. Да и вообще видя что у меня всегда всё хорошо, даже когда вокруг полный пипец происходит знакомые удивляются и говорят про то, что завидуют мне. "Везёт же тебе, я тоже так хотел бы относится к вещам и происходящему", - говорит мне человек после сложной ситуации, сложной в его понимании. Я отвечаю: "Так в чём же проблема? Поменять ситуацию можно, всё это лишь в твоей голове, смотри, вот ты думаешь что это так, а это может быть так. Можно всё изменить, есть способ, которому 2500 лет". "Эээ, ну да Дим, наверное, - качая головой говорит друг, - но я так не смогу, это слишком сложно, я не такой человек, Я НЕ МОГУ!!!" 
Всё, точка. Я не могу!!! И человек полностью отдается своим иллюзиям, своей программе. 
Вот напиться - это просто, съесть таблетку, понюхать чего-нибудь, забить голову спортом, работой, сексом, хобби, а когда всё заканчивается, то плакать у разбитого корыта, обвиняя всех вокруг в своих бедах.
Проще жить проще. И если не стукнет, то ничего такой человек делать не станет, хоть ты вокруг него на голове ходи и чудеса показывай. Не, станет, но только для того, чтобы чудесами овладеть, показать остальным, как он может.
В массе, лишь реально неудовлетворённый человек, которому даже в  "благополучии" нехорошо и он думает как бы это прекратить, встанет на Путь. Я это называю переполненной чашей. Хотя по разному бывает. Это так, в основном. 
Вот вас с чего в буддизм потянуло? Есть ведь "удобное" христианство да и масса всего. Молись усердно, обрядики твори, по заповедям живи и получай дивиденты в виде благодати. Не получаешь? Диавол значит либо духи, либо грехи. 
Бог поможет, он ведь рядом, видит. Только правда вера обычно рушится, когда близкий погибает мучительной или насильственной смертью. За что? Я ведь всё делал правильно? 
А буддизм более приземлённый, сам виноват во всём. Положиться не на кого. Всё в тебе, только сам себя и спасёшь. Все разложенно. Путь есть. Думай только и делай и проверяй. Нет результата, значит не той дорогой пошёл, ищи что и как, путей ещё 83 999 тысяч есть :Smilie:  Не нашёл, ну не беда, делай себе благую карму, перерождайся лучше в следующей жизни дойдёшь, может быть. Ну это примитивно я так расписал.

----------


## Люся

Невежество однако...
Давеча ходила к косметологу, встретила там девушку, от природы красивую. Она врач по образованию. У нее себорея в острой форме, ежели кто не понял, это усиленная прыщавость со страшными гнойничками. Так вот, оказалось что у нее все эти прыщи от того, что у нее ростут волосы на лице, а она их выдергивает, потом трогает руками и заносит инфекцию, образовываются прыщи, она их ковыеряет и они гноятся. А волос на теле у нее нет, то бишь волосы на лице у нерасположенной к волосатости от рождения женщины могут появиться лишь в результате гармональных нарушений. А она врач! И наверняка знает об этом! Меня поразило ее невежство по отношению к себе. Мы ее силой потащили к косметологу! А она хочет замуж Счатья типа  :Smilie:  А для этого делать ничего не хочет.  В таком явном и ЭГО - понятном деле как собственное здоровье многие поступают невежественно, хотя в глубине души и знают наверняка что к чему и от чего... Так что уж говорить о таких глубоко спрятанных  в подсознании вещах как тяга к видению всего как оно есть на  самом деле и в результате растворению в пустоте...
Моя нога уже лучше, спасибо Дима за заботу  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

>А зачем нужно просветление?

Если было бы какое-то еще сознание или состояние до которого следует дойти то, возможно, вопрос и имел бы смысл - менять "свое" из девочек\пива\.....и т.д\ на какое-то там "другое". Но это не объект и вопрос неверен с самого начала, потому что нету никакого просветления в таком контексте. Вы не в состоянии указать на него и тем более спросить - "а зачем оно нужно?". 

>И вот ещё вопрос. А зачем нужно просветление? Желание? Что, так не живётся просто? Такое ощущение, что люди с жиру бесятся многие, хочу всё знать и быть счастливым. А счастье-то в чём? Вкусно поесть, сладко поспать, противоположный пол, одежда, жильё, ТВ, книги, общество. Зачем?

Нужно не просветление как наша фантазия или концепция. Более актуально выйти за пределы страданий (а не пытаться избавиться от них  только физически, обуславливаясь ими), распознав свое состояние. Нужно это затем, что все  возникает и уходит и многие себе в этом не могут признаться, пофигистически и якобы с "нормальным здравомыслием" убеждают других и защищают свой образ жизни.  Рано или поздно вы умрете, заболеете, состаритесь, будете неспособны завлечь противоположный пол и т.д и т.п...  :Wink:  Мало кто будет это отрицать. И когда вы будете дохнуть, спросите себя куда ушло ваше "счастье"  :Big Grin:  В определенных кругах бытует мнение, что, грубо говоря, счастье не есть результат картинок противоположного пола, вкусно поесть, сладко поспать, телевизора и чупа-чупса во рту. Даже если вы промахнулись топором по колену или увидели Памелу Андерсон во сне, то есть нечто общее во всех этих переживаниях. Просто "взгляд замылился". Все может остаться как есть -  но "радость" будут приносить не картинки, а распознавание своего истинного состояния за любым проявлением, если так можно выразиться.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Лусинэ: Ну это хорошо, значит можно порадоваться. Скоро всё с ногой будет хорошо. Иначе быть не может. Сегодня в медитации отдам вашему образу кучу энергии, авось поможет :Smilie:  А боль, она есть и из неё надо извлекать тоже полезное. Я вот йогой занимаясь, в полулотосе потянул немного ступню. До сих пор побаливает. Хорошее напоминание о моей глупости. Когда хочется скрутиться какой-нибудь узел, сразу вспоминаю, к чему ведёт излишняя самоуверенность и желание побыстрее сделать что-то.

2 Толя:
>
 Если было бы какое-то еще сознание или состояние до которого следует дойти то, возможно, вопрос и имел бы смысл - менять "свое" из девочек\пива\.....и т.д\ на какое-то там "другое". Но это не объект и вопрос неверен с самого начала, потому что нету никакого просветления в таком контексте. Вы не в состоянии указать на него и тем более спросить - "а зачем оно нужно?".

Когда человек приходит к этому пониманию, вопросов уже не возникает.
Но к сожалению, как вы сами сказали, просветление существует как концепция. 
В результате того, того и того я приду к этому, которое...
Или не так?

----------


## Вао

2 Дмитрий Назаренко.




> Сразу видно, что она сама во многом виновата и цель этих излияний просто пообгаживать и пообвинять окружающих и успокоиться может.


Как сказал бы товарисч Лазарев:
-Да... молодой человек. Вы очень сильно привязанны к совершенству. И поэтому стали осуждать несовершенных людей.
А это черевато для вашей кармы.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

З.Ы. Пожалуй за мной то же такой грешок есть, но я пытаюсь его преодолеть.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> "Эээ, ну да Дим, наверное, - качая головой говорит друг, - но я так не смогу, это слишком сложно, я не такой человек, Я НЕ МОГУ!!!"


Мой учитель примерно так любит говорить:
"Что сложно, то легко. Что просто, то тяжело. Потому бОльшая часть людей предпочитают устраивать из своей жизни бразильский сериал, лишь бы избежать тяжести. Потому что просто взглянуть в "зеркало" и увидеть вовсе не человеческое лицо, а морду бандерлога - тяжело. Мужество нужно иметь немалое, чтобы правде в глаза смотреть. А уж не врать себе..."

Так что сансара вовсе не зло само по себе. Это просто такой способ жизни.

Давно люблю эту историю.
Одна девочка подошла к маме и спросила:
- Мама, а Дед Мороз это правда?
Мама задумалась - скажешь правду, лишишь ребенка сказки. Скажешь что он правда - обманешь. И тут вспомнила:
- Доча, я занята, спроси у папы.
Пошла девочка к папе. Тот отложил газету, и спросил:
- Я могу сказать тебе правду. Но тогда подарков может и не быть.
Задумалась девочка... И ответила:
- Не, не нужно!
И убежала играть.

Выбирай - САМ.

----------


## Good

> При этом Вималакирти заявил Махакашьяне: "Добродетельный, те, кто в бесчисленных мирах в десяти направлениях появляются как короли 
> демонов, в большинстве представляют собой Бодхисаттв, реализовавших это 
> непостижимое освобождение и использующих надлежащие средства для того, чтобы явиться в качестве их водителей с целью обращения живых существ.
> 	Кроме того, Махакашьяна, бесчисленные Бодхисаттвы появляются в 
> десяти направлениях как нищие, просящие рук, ног, уши, носы, головы, 
> мозги, кровь, плоть, кожу и кости, города и деревни, жён и наложниц, 
> слонов, лошадей, повозок, золото, ляпис-лазурь, агат, сердолик, коралл, 
> янтарь, жемчуг, нефритовый панцирь, одежду, пищу и питьё; большинство 
> этих нищих - Бодхисаттвы, реализовавшие это непостижимое освобождение и использующие надлежащие средства для испытания верящих, чтобы укрепить их веру в Дхарму. Потому что Бодхисаттвы, реализовавшие непостижимое освобождение, владеют ужасающей силой вызывать давящие трудные обстоятельства, довлеющие над верящими, и просить их о неотъемлемых вещах чтобы их проверить, но мирские люди, чья духовность низка, не имеют таких трансцендентальных сил и не могут делать всего этого. 
> ...





> Дхарму невозможно ни увидеть, ни услышать, ни 
> почувствовать, ни узнать, но если ты хочешь увидеть, услышать, 
> почувствовать и узнать её, это суть функционирование твоего 
> различающего видения, слышания, чувствования и знания, а не поиски 
> Дхармы. Дхарма бездеятельна, но если ты занят мирскими деяниями, это является поисками мирского образа жизни, а не поисками Дхармы. Поэтому, Шарипутра, поиски Дхармы не предполагают отыскивания чего бы то ни было."


(Вималакирти сутра)

----------


## ullu

Дмитрий, 
в буддизме существует множество способов что бы прорваться через неведение другого существа.
каждый человек находится в своей, особенной ситуации, и путь каждого разной длинны и каждый находится на своем этапе.
Кто-то уже готов получить тапком по лбу и увидеть свое состояние, кто-то готов увидеть, что все непостоянно, кто-то готов задуматься над тем а чего он собственно хочет от жизни, кто-то готов только к тому, что бы понять, что его не совсем устраивает , что ему иногда бывает плохо, кто-то вообще не готов что-либо увидеть, как животные, например.
но для каждого из них можно что-то сделать, главное сделать в соотвествии с готовностью дргого человека. А для этого нужно абстрагироваться от своего желания донести истину и вместо этого дать человеку то, что он прямо сейчас сможет использовать для своего продвижения.
Если человек не готов воспринять даже непостоянство нет смысла забивать ему голову рассказами о пустоте и иллюзорности всего сущего. Он не просто не сможет понять, но ещё и переживет негативное отношение к учению о пустоте.

Когда к Будде пришел очень жадный человек и спросил его - я такой жадный,  как же я могу освободиться?
Будда не стал давать ему какое-то сложное учение.
Он дал ему практический совет, применимый в его ситуации и одновременно полезный для его продвижения .
Он сказал - для начала тренируйся перекладывать огрызки из правой руки в левую. потом перекладывай кусочки хорошей пищи. когда и это станет для тебя легко - представь , что твоя левая рука это другой человек и перекладывай кусочки еды из правой руки в левую представляя это.
И в результате такой практики человек стал очень щедрым и смог практиковать дальше.

Мое личное мнение такое - когда встречаешься с человеком не время сетовать на то, что он чего-то не понимает. Его непонимание и нежелание нормально - просто такова его ситуация.
нет смысла огорчаться по этому поводу. 
Просто надо постараться дать ему то, что он готов получить и его ум постепенно изменится.
По-моему каждый человек уже готов к каким-то изменениям. Нужно просто понять к каким. Каждому существу можно помочь каким-то образом продвинутся на пути - нужно просто понять кому как.

----------


## Вао

> У Будды после Постижения третий глаз на лбу не появился, а он Пробужден.
> 
> Сочиняете.


Приведите источник, где у Гаутамы после пробуждения на лбу появился третий глаз. Да и ни у одного Патриарха Дзэн во время Просветления, третий глаз не вырастал. Так с двумя и ходили.  :Wink:  
У Далай Ламы так же, только два глаза. По Вашему получается, что он не является Просветленным существом???

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Вао Цзы: Ух ты ж, как громко - ОСУЖДАТЬ! Ну-ну. А не осуждать это значит молчать?
Как-то прям вы написали так, что я вот такой возвышенный, правильный, осуждаю тех, кто в неведении. Нехорошо от буддиста такие слова мне читать. Вы не знаете, какие у меня мысли? Как вы можете утвержать, что я ОСУЖДАЮ? Эхх, как всегда, ловушка слов.

2 ullu: Знаете, я лучше промолчу пожалуй, чем буду искать способы достучаться.
Опять приведу пример из жизни. Разговор с девушкой,  о буддизме. Не я начал.Девушка с позиции психоделической мешанины в голове на меня наехала, ладно, сам виноват, нечего было слова громкие говорить и прикалываться. Далее, её речь про иллюзии, про уровни, про гордыню., неведение и осуждение, переходящее в крик. Хорошо. Молчу. Потом разруливаю ситуацию, так-как компания, ругню не хочу слышать. Следом речь о прекрасной собаке, стафордширском терьере, которая умная, хорошая и рвёт чужих собак за дело, просто природа такая. Опять примешивается буддизм к этому. Собака не виновата, виноваты хозяева порванных, так-как знать надо, что собака её так себя ведёт. Я ей говорю, а ты свою на поводке водишь? Зачем!!! Она такая умная, пусть они своих идиотов водят. Далее идёт вставка про перерождения в собаку :Smilie: 
Спокойно пытаюсь сказать про то, что надо бойцовских собак на поводке выгуливать, так-как дети маленькие гуляют и прочее. ААА!!! Да ты дурак, ничего не понимаешь, она подлетит и оближет его, она детей любит, всё, от тебя дурная энергия, ты демон наверное, чушь несёшь.
Ладно, подход? Я предпочёл промолчать просто. Что такому челоеку можно донести?
Ситуация слегка метафоричная. Ищите подоход и втирайте про ПУТЬ таким людям.
Я пас. Просто сами разговоры заводят такие, я как зеркало выступаю просто :Smilie: 
РАзговоры про Пустоту и прочее вообще вести не стоит.
А  в притче говорится о том, что человек САМ пришёл и спросил. Я вообще против проповедывания буддизма, тем более в той форме, с терминами чужими. 

А так, почитайте Олдоса Хаксли - "О дивный, новый мир". Там всё прекрасно описанно, про то, что надо людям, про Истину и про всё.

----------


## Ersh

//Просто сами разговоры заводят такие, я как зеркало выступаю просто\\\
Дмитрий, а может не стоит выступать как зеркало, если люди в процессе общения с ним люди переходят на крик? Или в зеркале может что-то не так? Или может с "промолчу" стоит начинать? Нет?

----------


## Люся

Дим не суетись(тесь?). Не надо общаться с такими дамами значить  :Smilie:  Я сама не подарочек, но ведь советовать легче, чем делать самому. Вот щас ситуация с девушкой рассказанная выше мне очень напмнила мои некоторые, особенно с родными так. И как всегда я сама виновата. Я сама спровоцировала маму ругать буддизм, так как читала при ней БФ, а она посчитала что я весь день этим занимаюсь, и она кстати недалека от правды, и я не работаю, то есть работаю, но у какого то клиента проблемы, а я читаю БФ,тем самым БФ вредит моей производительности труда, Бф бад, на БФ буддисты, буддисты следуют Дхарме, следование Дхарме буддизм, а значит буддизм плохо! Вот и вся ситуация(один ИЗ). Ну естественно, если я стану еще втирать маме что она сама виновата что у нее все время болит голова, будь у нее палка, она бы дала мне б башке... И была бы права  :Smilie:  
Я к чему эта: разные люди бывают, как правильно сказала уллу, нужно помогать разным людям по разному. Маме свеой я наверное пока могу помочь лишь показав ей, что я меняюсь, и возможно, она увидев изменения во мне, однажды спросит: от чего же ты так изменилась? И тогда возможно, если будут  присутствовать еще какие то  благополучные аспекты, я стану ей рассказывать о Дхарме. А пока... Пока мы слишком разные. Бабушке я рассказываю, дочке тоже, а родителей стараюсь держать на расстоянии от Учения, хотя они и интеллектом выше и образованнее, и благополучнее...  Я думаю они(мои родные и Учение Будды) пока не  смогут  быть ничем друг другу полезны...
Не суетись(тесь) Дима  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

>Приведите источник, где у Гаутамы после пробуждения на лбу появился третий глаз. Да и ни у одного Патриарха Дзэн во время Просветления, третий глаз не вырастал. Так с двумя и ходили.  
У Далай Ламы так же, только два глаза. По Вашему получается, что он не является Просветленным существом???

Вао, прикалываться я тоже умею. Но если вы думаете, что третий глаз - это в прямом смысле глаз, то иногда лучше помолчать, чем плести вот такое   :Wink:

----------


## Люся

Толик, история знает и таких, у кого на самом деле Он был  :Smilie:  Мачиг Лабдон например  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Ersh: Знаете, тех кто на крик, мало. В основном это люди, которые много кричат о различных восточных верованиях и мало делают. Да и по-большему обычно такие разговоры возникают в различной степени опъянения либо для того, чтобы почесать язык и показать причастность и научить. Мне же просто интересно пообщаться, вопросов позадавать, новые ситуации для себя увидеть и прочее. Увидеть, в чём я не прав бываю. Или прав ли я? Как в следующий раз стоит общаться и не стоит.
Бывает чаще - молчу, когда метафизика обсуждается и буддизм и индуизм и прочие модные тенденции. Нафиг надо. А вообще, если бы все, с кем я общаюсь говорили бы мне, что  я урод, значит так оно и было бы. Но есть такая ситуация метафоричная - улыбаешься, ах ты сука такая, он ещё и улыбается. Урод, чо лыбишься. И в рыло кулаком, бац :Smilie:  Ну что поделаешь, проблемы у человека. Я в этом не виноват :Smilie:  

А так, если всегда молчать, то я лучше уеду в Индию или ещё куда и буду наслаждаться, денег мне на еду-одежду хватит, а больше и не нужно ничего. Только смысла в этом нет. Наслаждаться одному. Молчать и улыбаться? Был у меня такой период. Но смысла в нём нет для других. 

2 Лусинэ: На "ись" :Smilie:  Я отцу разные способы пытался найти, самый простой. Но... Я НЕ МОГУ ИНАЧЕ!!! МЕНЯ ТАК ВОСПИТАЛИ!!! Не пришло ещё время. Мама более спокойная стала, но, не пришло ещё время. Тихо-тихо. Я вообще людям именно про буддизм никогда не говорю. Я окольными путями. ПУсть лучше делают добро, чем сразу в бой за просветлением. Как говорится - Поход, в который пойдут без обуви, штанов, рюкзака и прочего снаряжения, скорее всего будет обречён на неудачу. Комары съедят и ножки собьются.

А так, я рад любому общению, так-как иногда опыт от этого просто бесценен. Что и было в это случае. Всегда можно подстроиться под человека и прекратить агрессию. Просто часто не стоит. Зачем одевать клоунский нос, чтобы выполнить желание человека и он успокоился, если тебе этого не хочется и это против тебя?(метафора!)
Увидя, что ты не надел, он будет ругаться, образно говоря, ты виноват в том, что он ругается, не надел. Но честно, это его проблемы. Я не должен повторять А за сказавшим А, чтобы вызвать его благосклонность.

И ещё, никогда я не посоветую того, чему не следую сам. Не может быть толстого врача-диетолога и психолога с проблемами и судимого милиционера.

Захотел добавить, один мудрый человек сказал: " Скрипач не нужен".
Как хотите, так и понимайте.

----------


## Вао

> А не осуждать это значит молчать?


Не осуждать это значит........ Ну например:
После того как девушка неадекватно прореагировала на ваши слова. Взять и выбросить все мысли о ней, а не прокручивать эту ситуацию в голове снова и снова. Зачем вам это нужно? Может быть вы затаили обиду на неё?  :Confused:

----------


## Вао

> А вообще, если бы все, с кем я общаюсь говорили бы мне, что я урод, значит так оно и было бы. Но есть такая ситуация метафоричная - улыбаешься, ах ты сука такая, он ещё и улыбается. Урод, чо лыбишься. И в рыло кулаком, бац Ну что поделаешь, проблемы у человека. Я в этом не виноват



И правильно делают. По сасаре нужно ходить с грустным лицом, а то ходят тут понимаешь и лыбятся.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

( Для тех у кого плохо с чувством юмора поясняю. Это я пошутил.  :Smilie:   )

----------


## ullu

А вообще это какой-то непорядок. Чего это вы взяли вот так и на основе своих представлений, принятий и непринятий отдалили кого-то от учения? Разьве чья-то практика вдруг стала заключаться в том, что бы оценивать кто далек от учения а кто близок?
И ничего себе вы выводы делаете - видимо не надо с ними общаться, видимо их время ещё не пришло...видимо ...
Может быть сделать другой вывод? : видимо мне не хватает способностей что бы им помочь, видимо мой эгоизм мешает мне увидеть способ, которым им можно помочь, видимо я слишком плохо занимался, слишком мало слушал своего учителя и слишком много думаю о достоинствах и недостатках других ...
Видимо я плохо делал практику, раз моих заслуг не хватает что бы рассеять их неведение. Видимо я не разрушил свое эго, раз не могу принять их страдания на себя и освободить их ум от цепляний...
Видимо мне надо упорнее практиковать и больше следить за своим умом.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 ullu: Наимудрейшие слова вы привели. Но вот только понимание этих слов у всех разное. Будет ли счастьем ситуация, когда тебя унижают и это приносит радость тому, кто унижает? Для унижаемого - это не унижение совсем. Но молчаливо принимать это будет причинением несчастья тому, кто унижает.

 "Давай, сходи за сигаретами". - "Сейчас". - "Быстрее только, а то в прошлый раз таскался долго". - "Хорошо, я быстро, может чего ещё?" - "Да, у меня денег нет бошье, на свои купишь пива". - "Пришел? А чего пива не того купил?" - " Но ты сказал такое". - "Нет, ты глушняк просто тупой". - "Но я купил именно то". - "Хрень ты купил, беги ещё и быстрее!"

Данный диалог - это пример человека, которые решил помочь, помог первый раз, ему 
сели на шею, из благих побуждений он помог ещё. В итоге над ним решили поглумиться, видя, что он соглашается. Добро? Побуждения? В данном случае хороший удар в нос, исходя из реальных условий, будет принесеним счастья, а потокание желаниям, пусть из хороших побуждений, будет потакание неведению. Так-как человек 99%, не одумается в этой ситуации. 
Скрипач не нужен. 

2 Вао Цзы: Ну в таком случае я не осуждаю точно. Вы умеете память стирать?  Я нет. Прокручиваю я ситуацию не для себя, а для вас. Иначе как я могу объяснить что-либо. Это маленький пример из жизни.  Или вас больше удовлетворяют истории про богов и демонов? Могу и такую историю написать про то, как пришёл Мара в гости к Будде к примеру :Smilie:  Могу притчу сочинить, могу реальную взять, просто предпочитаю своими словами говорить, а не понятиями из книжек.

----------


## Люся

Видимо так, мудрая Уллу  :Smilie:  Но видимо, ежели бы мы доросли до того, чтоб не только додуматься, что все вопросы и ответы в нас, все за и против в нас самих, все враги и друзья мы сами себе, весь мир это то что мы саделали сами,  то мы бы не были тут...
Умом понимать мало, нужно видимо чем то еще... Но видимо не доросли еще до принятия чем то еще...
Потому и кусают нас еще комары в различных формах   :Wink: 
Писи: Я вспоминаю песню БГ Гертруда, помню как я впервые услышала ее и не понимала о чем это речь, как эта самсара-нирвана? Собственно я и сейчас понимаю лишь умом, а вот когда пойму не умом, то естесна всяка печаль и пройдет, и все заморочки тоже. 
Чего и всем желаю  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вао

[/quote]2 Вао Цзы: Да ну, все то здесь при чём? Это невозможно. Я описал только несколько "негативных" ситуаций, да и вообще, убеждать смысла нет. Хочет человек - здорово, нет - нафиг. 
Но вот когда человек сам поднимает религиозную тему, не зная её, как в случае про наркотики. Тут уж я молчать не стану. Когда ещё начинают убеждать в том, что там такого нет. 
Давайте я вас буду убеждать в том, что у вас волосы светлые, а на самом деле они тёмные? Как к этому отнесётесь? Промолчите? Согласитесь? Я не про ситуацю, когда это в шутку можно обернуть или отмазаться, сказав: "ДУмай что хочешь". Когда именно к тебе пристают и настаивают и при отмазке говорят: "Нее, ты я вижу для виду согласился, не веришь? Давай продолжим".

А хорошее, оно есть. Посеянное семя даёт всходы. Не важно, на каких полях :Smilie: [/quote]

По Дарвину внутри видовая конкуренция более жестока и более агресивна, чем межвидовая. Поэтому часто получается, что спор между двумя буддистами более агресивен, чем спор между буддистом  и православным.   :Wink:  

К данным ситуациям нужно подходить филосовски. Умеренный юмор так же не помешает.  :Smilie:  

З.Ы. Хочешь победить в естественном отборе. Не учавствуй в нём.
Это не призыв к трусливому отстранению и не молчание. 
Это означает, что нужно быть над схваткой.

2 Ersh.

А можно это сообщение перебросить на общий форум.

Причина: сообщение на которое я ответил перевели туда.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Ой, ну хорош, спор между буддистами, я не спорю, я дискутирую. Когда спор, нафиг надо. Это может по сообщениям думается, что у людей в разговоре со мной пена у рта появляется. Нет, смысла нет часто именно спорить. Когда переходят на личности и спор не по правилам, смысла в нём нет, только если по голове настучать :Smilie: ))

----------


## Skyku

> Когда переходят на личности и спор не по правилам, смысла в нём нет, только если по голове настучать))


Будда проверил свои методы на себе. Чем и поделился.
Вам тоже видать часто по голове стучат? Метод апробированный на себе?  :Wink: 

А вообще, мой учитель долго мне напоминал: Не важно ЧТО ты говоришь. Важно - КАК.

Так что если Ваши слова не доходят до чьих-то голов, проблема вероятнее в собственной голове.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Так оно и есть наверное. 

"Если к двум яблокам прибавить два персика, сколько будет всего фруктов?" - спросил папа у сына?
"Три!" - ответил сын. "Почему три, ведь два и два - четыре". - "Ничего ты пап не понимаешь, персики,яблоки, я персик хочу, значит три и всё".

Видимо отец говорил что-то не то :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Так что если Ваши слова не доходят до чьих-то голов, проблема вероятнее в собственной голове.


Ну тут я с вами несовсем согласен. Вот к примеру вы не смогли убедить меня и Дмитрия. Что же  вам теперь нужно заняться самобичиванием и впасть в депрессию??? 
Хотя разумная самокритика  конечно полезна.

----------


## Skyku

> Вот к примеру вы не смогли убедить меня и Дмитрия. Что же вам теперь нужно заняться самобичиванием и впасть в депрессию???


Учителя подразделяются на преподавателей, наставников и учителей. (Равиль Алеев)
Примерно так же как и есть буддологи, а есть ламы. Причем лама во многих аспектах может быть менее знающ.




> Когда переходят на личности и спор не по правилам, смысла в нём нет,


Так вот преподаватель, буддолог - "безличностен"
А учитель - всегда личность.
Поэтому и споры можно разделить на два класса - "о науке" и "о практике". Наука - безличностна, практика только личностна.
Например можно рассуждать что является ядом-гневом, а что нет. А можно НЕ гневаться. Первое - теория и спор по правилам. Второе - всегда переход на личности.

----------


## Odd Li

*Skyku*,



> Так вот преподаватель, буддолог - "безличностен"
> А учитель - всегда личность.
> Поэтому и споры можно разделить на два класса - "о науке" и "о практике". Наука - безличностна, практика только личностна.
> Например можно рассуждать что является ядом-гневом, а что нет. А можно НЕ гневаться. Первое - теория и спор по правилам. Второе - всегда переход на личности.


Да? А я думал, что истинная практика характеризуется как раз отсутствием в ней личности практикующего. Но любой христианин с вами согласился бы.  :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

> А я думал, что истинная практика характеризуется как раз отсутствием в ней личности практикующего.


А Вы не думайте, а посмотрите насколько ярки и не похожи между собой будды.
Насколько своеобразен что Бодихидхарма, что Падмасамбхава. Что Хуэйнэн, что Нагарджуна. А разве одинаковы по характерам были между собой ученики Будды Шакьямуни?

Так что я *вижу* что одним из следствием истинной практики есть раскрытие личности. Наверное потому что это - Творчество, а не то как нас "запрограммировала" карма, делая всех на одно лицо. С одинаковыми омрачениями, неведением, и прочей гадостью.
Эго же препятствует Творчеству, которое, в конечном счете есть реализация Любви.

Личность и эго даже в психологии НЕ тождественны.

И как Вы объясните китайское: Благоразумный муж не пойдет протоптанной тропой, даже если ее протоптал Будда.

----------


## ullu

отсутсвие личности и осознавание пустотности личности это все же разные вещи.
если личность отсутствует, то кто же тогда практикует?

----------


## Odd Li

> Личность и эго даже в психологии НЕ тождественны.


Так расскажите же, чем они отличаются?



> *Skyku*
> Так что я вижу что одним из следствием истинной практики есть раскрытие личности.
> *ullu*
> отсутсвие личности и осознавание пустотности личности это все же разные вещи. если личность отсутствует, то кто же тогда практикует?.


"одно из следствий истинной практики есть раскрытие личности" .... при "осознавании пустотности личности"? Чепуха какая-то.  :Wink:

----------


## Odd Li

> А Вы не думайте, а посмотрите насколько ярки и не похожи между собой будды.


Так ли уж они различаются?



> Насколько своеобразен что Бодихидхарма, что Падмасамбхава. Что Хуэйнэн, что Нагарджуна. А разве одинаковы по характерам были между собой ученики Будды Шакьямуни?


Ну и что? Они известны под этими именами другим людям. Неужели они сами занимались разглядыванием своей практики?



> Наверное потому что это - Творчество, а не то как нас "запрограммировала" карма, делая всех на одно лицо. С одинаковыми омрачениями, неведением, и прочей гадостью.


Стало быть, общая наша основа грязна? А как же природа Будды?



> Эго же препятствует Творчеству, которое, в конечном счете есть реализация Любви.


Так точно. Кроме *творчества*, я выделил бы такие виды практики, как *дисциплина*  и *подвиг*.



> И как Вы объясните китайское: Благоразумный муж не пойдет протоптанной тропой, даже если ее протоптал Будда.


Примерно так:

Пока живешь,
Стань подобен мертвецу.
Однажды преуспев в этом,
Можешь делать все, что хочешь –
Все будет хорошо.

----------


## Толя

>Да? А я думал, что истинная практика характеризуется как раз отсутствием в ней личности практикующего.

Это, мягко говоря, совсем неверный взгляд. Полное отсутствие личности может и прокатит для чего-то там нью-эйджевского.... Растворение личности, Эго - это все не из этой оперы. Ни личность ни Эго проблемой не являются. 


>"одно из следствий истинной практики есть раскрытие личности" .... при "осознавании пустотности личности"? Чепуха какая-то.

Полная чепуха и есть. Это опять ваши неверные представления. Если сущность всего - пустота, то это не значит вовсе, что личность не может раскрыться. Это наоборот способствует проявлению лучших качеств. Когда были привязанности - личность была препятствием, но когда цепляния отсечены - она может стать проявлением активности, способом общения и помощи другим. При полном осознании ее пустотности.

----------


## ullu

> "одно из следствий истинной практики есть раскрытие личности" .... при "осознавании пустотности личности"? Чепуха какая-то.


Почему при ?
Следствие практики осознавание пустотности своей личности.
Не знаю раскрывается ли личность посредством практики или нет, мне кажется что может раскрыться, а может и нет - в общем можно сказать, что формирование личности или уничтожение личности это не цель буддийской практики. 
Не зря же Падмасамбхава сказал - "реши умереть обычным человеком".

----------


## Вао

> отсутсвие личности и осознавание пустотности личности это все же разные вещи.если личность отсутствует, то кто же тогда практикует?


Да это то же очень сложный вопрос. 
Исчезает или не исчезает личность после достижения Просветления?

----------


## ullu

Извините что на дзенском форуме.
Но вот слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче по этому вопросу 
"В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены."
цитировали в этом треде
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....0&page=2&pp=15

----------


## Вао

Давайте зададимся вопросом. Какое существо является пробужденным?

Ответ: То существо, которое пребывает в состоянии Не-мысли.
Да но в состоянии Не-мысли личность исчезает. А если быть точнее Истинная природа становится твоей личностью. То есть исчезает то что преобретено в сансаре.

----------


## Марина Мишина

Пробужденный - это тот, кто не спрашивает о том, какое существо является пробужденным и что такое просветление!

----------


## Odd Li

Что значит слово "личность" в буддизме? Не могли бы знатоки привести санскритский эквивалент?

----------


## Ersh

\\\Давайте зададимся вопросом. Какое существо является пробужденным?\\\

Интересно, Будда этим вопросом задавался?

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

> Давайте зададимся вопросом. Какое существо является пробужденным?
> 
> Ответ: То существо, которое пребывает в состоянии Не-мысли.
> Да но в состоянии Не-мысли личность исчезает. А если быть точнее Истинная природа становится твоей личностью. То есть исчезает то что преобретено в сансаре.


Если бы было так, мы бы сейчас не разговаривали о Просветлении и Пути.
Кто и как дал это всё? Не-личность? Но личность?
Если ушло всё то, что было ранее, кто помнил о былом и наставлял?

Обо всём этом очень хорошо говорят  слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, корторые привела Уллу.

----------


## Ho Shim

сходи на кладбище, прежде чем очутиться там автоматически  :Smilie:  присмотрись. к датам, там, к фотографиям, потом на свою посмотри. может появятся мысли

----------


## Марина Мишина

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Позвольте задать встречный вопрос: А зачем нужен Ты?

----------


## woltang

Но вот слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче по этому вопросу 
"В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены."
            Цитата на мой  взгляд обрывается на полуслове :  здесь ничто не требует совершенствования.... ? хотелось бы услышать пару слов далее.

           Позиция Дзен  -  Личность остаётся или растворяется в абсолюте - этот вопрос не имеет ни какого  значения.
   Имеет значение только( каждый момент моей жизни) -что я делаю в эту секунду? переодически спрашивая себя: Кто я, кто делает это в эту секунду?  
   Вектор  всех моих действий прямо сейчас  и из момента в момент- как я могу помочь этому миру? (или хотя бы не навредить  :Smilie: )
   Цель - идти только прямо,  достичь ПОлного Просветления и спасти всех живых существ от страдания.

----------


## Вао

> Если ушло всё то, что было ранее, кто помнил о былом и наставлял?


В принципе на этот вопрос уже ответили. Могу лишь повторится. 
Уходит не все, а лишь то что приобретено в сансаре. Наше "Истинное Я" остается. При Пробуждении происходит не исчезновение личности, а очищение от сансарической грязи.

Хочу себя поправить.
Основа практики состоит не втом что бы очистититься от сансарической грязи. А в том что бы понять, что очищаться не от чего. Сансарическая личность иллюзия. А Истинная Сущность всегда чиста и неописуема.

----------


## Вао

> Позвольте задать встречный вопрос: А зачем нужен Ты?


Нужен кому или чему? Я просто есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Нужен кому или чему? Я просто есть.


Ну так и просветление тоже просто есть... :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Позвольте вот еще спросить: А зачем нужна жизнь?

----------


## Вао

> Позвольте вот еще спросить: А зачем нужна жизнь?


Что то вы мне слишком глобальные вопросы задаёте. 
Вот вы мне сначала скажите, что есть жизнь?
А потом я попытаюсь ответить: Зачем она нужна.

З.Ы. Как я могу судить о нужности того, что мне дано "нахаляву"? При том меня никто не спрашивал. Надо мне это или нет.  :Mad:  


Живу я и живу. А зачем нужна жизнь??? Ну вы меня совсем запутали...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Что то вы мне слишком глобальные вопросы задаёте. 
> Вот вы мне сначала скажите, что есть жизнь?
> А потом я попытаюсь ответить: Зачем она нужна.


Ну Вы ведь живете.. :Smilie:  Зачем то.. :Smilie:  Пишите в форум..зачем то. :Smilie:  Читаете сейчас вот эти строки..зачем то.. :Smilie:  Зачем все это нужно? Может быть ответив на эти вопросы, придет и ответ на вопрос - "Зачем нужно просветление?"  :Smilie: 




> Живу я и живу. А зачем нужна жизнь??? Ну вы меня совсем запутали...


А это хорошо или плохо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> А это хорошо или плохо?



То, что вы обратили на меня внимание это замечательно.  :Smilie:  
Всегда приятно пообщаться с мудрым человеком.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> То, что вы обратили на меня внимание это замечательно.  
> Всегда приятно пообщаться с мудрым человеком.


Я обратила внимания не на Вас, а на Ваш вопрос... :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

А на счет мудрости..ну Вы меня и расмешили.. :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

Я не знаю санскрита. 
Спросил у Гугла, на русском. То что и имел ввиду, когда говорил о том что будды - Личности. Уникальные, неповторимые, оригинальные даже между собой, не говоря уж о "среднем" человеке.

И с ullu согласен, целью раскрытие личности не является, равно как и погоня за сиддхами.
Просто и первое и второе приходит - поПутно.

----
Пережогин Л. О. "Психопатическая личность:
биологические и социальные слагаемые поведения"

Понятие “личность” имеет в психиатрии и психологии два основных значения. Первое из них подразумевает индивидуальность и неповторимость психологических характеристик. Второе намного шире и охватывает все человечество в целом, оперирует всем спектром образов, форм, в которые человеческая сущность может быть воплощена. Эти формы, представляющие собой своего рода клише, заданные семантическим полем языка, используемого в данной культуре, могут быть классифицированы, ранжированы, и каждый индивидуум может быть соотнесен с одним из выделенных типов путем психологического и психопатологического анализа (ЕВ, Personality & personality disorders).

Фактически термин “личность”, используемый как эквивалент индивидуальности, следует понимать как совокупность особенностей, по которым можно с определенной долей объективности судить о поведении данного персонажа. Ее изучение может опираться на поступки, высказываемые мнения и идеи, исповедываемые убеждения. Таким образом, *личность - неповторимая совокупность избранных из свойственных человеку, как представителю своего биологического вида, характерологических черт, проявляющихся в его взаимодействии с окружающей природой* (EB, Sex & sexuality). 
------
нормальный человек - тот кто стремиться стать идеальным, а вот идеальный - самоактуализированная личность. Термин Абрахама Маслоу.
------
Понятие личности Слово личность ("personality") в английском языке происходит от латинского "persona". Первоначально это слово обозначало маски, которые надевали актеры во время театрального представления в древнегреческой драме. Раб не рассматривался как персона, для этого надо быть свободным человеком. Выражение "потерять лицо", которое есть во многих языках, означает утрату своего места и статуса в определенной иерархии. В русском языке издавна употребляется термин "лик" для характеристики изображения лица на иконе.

----------


## Skyku

Ф.А.Брокгауз, И.А.Ефрон
Энциклопедический словарь

Личность (философ.) - внутреннее определение единичного существа в его самостоятельности, как обладающего разумом, волей и своеобразным характером, при единстве самосознания. Так как разум и воля суть (в возможности) формы бесконечного содержания (ибо мы можем все полнее и полнее понимать истину и стремиться к осуществлению все более и более совершенного блага), то Л. человеческая имеет, в принципе, безусловное достоинство, на чем основаны ее неотъемлемые права, все более и более за ней признаваемые по мере исторического прогресса. Бесконечное содержание, потенциально заключающееся в Л., действительно осуществляется в обществе, которое есть расширенная, или восполненная, Л. так же как Л. есть сосредоточенное или сжатое общество. Развитие лично-общественной жизни проходит исторически три главные ступени: родовую, национально-государственную и универсальную, причем высшая не упраздняет низшую, а только видоизменяет ее; так, с установлением государственного порядка вместо родового быта кровная родственная связь лиц не теряет своего значения, а только перестает быть принципом самостоятельных и обособленных групп (родов), ограничиваясь лишь частным или домашним союзом семейным, не имеющим уже ни внутренней юрисдикции, ни права кровавой мести. Началом прогресса от низших форм общественности к высшим является Л., в силу присущего ей неограниченного стремления к большему и лучшему. Л. в истории есть начало движения (динамический элемент), тогда как данная общественная среда представляет консервативную (статическую) сторону человеческой жизни. Когда Л. чувствует данное общественное состояние в его консерватизме как внешнее ограничение своих положительных стремлений, тогда она становится носительницей высшего общественного сознания, которое рано или поздно упраздняет данные ограничения и воплощается в новых формах жизни, более ему соответствующих. Разумеется не всякое столкновение Л. с обществом имеет такое значение; есть существенное различие между преступником, восстающим против общественного порядка в силу своих злых страстей, и историческим героем как Петр Великий, сознающим и создающим в замен старого новый порядок жизни, хотя между такими крайними проявлениями личной силы есть точки соприкосновения и промежуточные звенья, вследствие чего коренное различие не всегда ясно представляется обеим сторонам и возникают трагические положения в истории. В родовом быту за Л. признается действительное достоинство и права лишь в силу принадлежности ее к данному роду. Те лица, которые впервые замечают несоответствие этого положения внутреннему значению Л., становятся носителями сверхродового сознания, которое сейчас же стремится к воплощению в новых общественных формах: эти лица собирают вольные дружины, основывают города и целые государства. В пределах государственного порядка, при котором человеческая жизнь разделяется на частную или домашнюю и всенародную или публичную, Л. имеет более свободы в первой и более широкое поприще во второй (сравнительно с родовым бытом, где эти две сферы находятся в слитном состоянии). Тем не менее и государство, как союз национально-политический, не может представлять собой окончательное осуществление и удовлетворение Л. в ее безусловном значении. Совершенным восполнением Л. может быть только общество неограниченное или универсальное. Впервые носительницей универсального сознания Л. человеческая выступает в буддизме - первой религии, возвысившейся над национальнополитическими разделениями и обращавшейся ко всем людям; вместо национальных богов абсолютное значение приписывается святому мудрецу, собственным личным подвигом освободившемуся от всех условий действительного бытия и проповедующему такое освобождение всем тварям. Здесь, таким образом, безусловное значение Л. понимается отрицательно, как полное упразднение всякой объективной среды (Нирвана). Развитие гуманитарной культуры в классическом мире (особенно греческая философия) создает для Л. новую, чисто идеальную среду; высший представитель человечества - философ - сознает свое безусловное значение, поскольку он живет в истинно сущем умопостигаемом мире идей (платонизм) или всеобъемлющей разумности (стоицизм), презирая кажущийся мир преходящих явлений. Но это ограничение истинной жизни одной идеальной сферой требует практически такого же самоотрицания действительного живого человека, какое проповедуется буддизмом. Положительное утверждение своего безусловного значения Л. находит в христианстве, как откровении совершенного Лица - богочеловека Христа - и обетовании совершенного общества - Царства Божия. Задачу христианской истории составляло и составляет воспитание человечества для перерождения его в совершенное общество, в котором каждая Л. находит свое положительное восполнение или действительное осуществление своего безусловного значения, а не внешнюю границу для своих стремлений. Изначала с возникновением универсального сознания Л. мы находим в истории стремление к созданию сверхнародных организаций, ей соответствующих (всемирные монархии древности, затем средневековая католическая теократия, наконец, различные международные братства и союзы в новые времена). Но это лишь попытки более или менее далекие от идеала истинного личнообщественного универсализма, т. е. безусловной внутренней и внешней солидарности каждого со всеми и всех с каждым; осуществление этого идеала очевидно может совпасть только с концом истории, которая есть не что иное, как взаимное трение между Л. и обществом. Вл. С.

----------


## Odd Li

Skyku, пожалуйста, давайте перенесем обсуждение личности в соседний трэд.

----------


## Вао

> Я обратила внимания не на Вас, а на Ваш вопрос...


Жаль....   :Mad:  

Видимо я выдал желаемое, за действительное.

----------


## Марина Мишина

Вот думаю просветление для этого и нужно, чтобы не выдавать желаемое, за действительное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Maks

Все живые существа стремятся к счастью и избавлению от неудовлетворенности. Этим обусловлена вся наша жизнь. От нас это не зависит. Это такой же закон, как закон тяготения. Что бы мы ни делали всегда изначальная мотивация – это избавление от неудовлетворенности. А просветление – это окончательное и полное осуществление той цели, к которой мы все каждый момент времени стремимся. Поэтому считаем ли мы, что мы стремимся к просветлению или нет, мы всегда стремимся к просветлению.

Например, человек считает, что цель жизни - заработать кучу денег. Т.е. он видит в куче денег осуществление счастья. Однако, когда он заработает эту кучу, то полного удовлетворения он не получит и у него возникнут другие цели. Потому что полное удовлетворение – это просветление, а не куча денег. И человек, стремясь на самом деле к просветлению, но выбрав ложную цель (кучу денег), пришел не к той цели к которой стремился.

Любой вопрос "зачем?", "почему?" подразумевает ответ в категориях хуже – лучше. Например, зачем зарабатывать деньги? - Потому что с ними лучше, чем без них.
Почему лучше. – Потому что можно купить кучу приятных вещей.
Зачем эти вещи? – Чтобы испытывать удовольствие?
Зачем нужно это удовольствие? – Чтобы быть более счастливым.
Т.е. деньги лучше потому что мы с ними более счастливы. Если мы с ними не счастливы, то зарабатывать их хуже, чем не зарабатывать и тогда их зарабатывать не надо.

Лучше то, что приносит больше счастья.
То, что приносит больше счастья – "лучше".
Хуже то, что ведет к страданию.
То, что ведет к страданию мы называем "хуже".

Поэтому просветление – это самое лучшее, что может быть.

Если задаться вопросом – "почему лучше стремиться к лучшему(к счастью), а не к худшему(страданию)". То ответ – "потому что оно лучше". Так устроен мир, что мы все время стремимся к лучшему. Если мы уберем шкалу "лучше-хуже" (счастье-страдание), то бессмыслен будет сам вопрос. Потому что он как раз ставит целью расположить что-то на этой шкале.

----------


## Good

> Поэтому просветление – это самое лучшее, что может быть.
> 
> Если задаться вопросом – "почему лучше стремиться к лучшему(к счастью), а не к худшему(страданию)". То ответ – "потому что оно лучше". Так устроен мир, что мы все время стремимся к лучшему. Если мы уберем шкалу "лучше-хуже" (счастье-страдание), то бессмыслен будет сам вопрос. Потому что он как раз ставит целью расположить что-то на этой шкале.


Но что бы убрать шкалу, что необходимо?

----------


## Maks

> Но что бы убрать шкалу, что необходимо?


Если нет шкалы, то нет и неудовлетворенности, значит нет и вопроса.

----------


## Good

> Если нет шкалы, то нет и неудовлетворенности, значит нет и вопроса.


Я вас правильно понимаю: когда вы говорите, что нет вопроса, то имеете ввиду - остаться в надмирском? Потому что слова (вопросы) это мирское.

----------


## До

> Все живые существа стремятся к счастью и избавлению от неудовлетворенности. Этим обусловлена вся наша жизнь. От нас это не зависит.


Зависит.



> Например, человек считает, что цель жизни - заработать кучу денег. Т.е. он видит в куче денег осуществление счастья. Однако, когда он заработает эту кучу, то полного удовлетворения он не получит и у него возникнут другие цели.


Ну во первых он её не заработает, а во вторых не возникнут у него другие цели.



> Потому что полное удовлетворение – это просветление, а не куча денег. И человек, стремясь на самом деле к просветлению, но выбрав ложную цель (кучу денег), пришел не к той цели к которой стремился.


Не, у него была нормальная цель, а вот кто стремился к "полному удовлетворению - просветлению", у того ложная.



> Любой вопрос "зачем?", "почему?" подразумевает ответ в категориях хуже – лучше.


Нет не подразумевает, например заработать денег на автомобиль. Никаких лучше хуже тут нет.



> Например, зачем зарабатывать деньги? - Потому что с ними лучше, чем без них.
> Почему лучше. – Потому что можно купить кучу приятных вещей.
> Зачем эти вещи? – Чтобы испытывать удовольствие?
> Зачем нужно это удовольствие? – Чтобы быть более счастливым.
> Т.е. деньги лучше потому что мы с ними более счастливы. Если мы с ними не счастливы, то зарабатывать их хуже, чем не зарабатывать и тогда их зарабатывать не надо.
> 
> Лучше то, что приносит больше счастья.
> То, что приносит больше счастья – "лучше".
> Хуже то, что ведет к страданию.
> ...


о божи.

----------


## Вао

2 Maks

Воистину все гениальное просто.
Теперь понятно, зачем нужно достигать просветления.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## До

Вот в соседнем треде сетовали, что бедные люди проживают и не задумываются зачем им жизнь дана. Так жалко их. Ну так вот. Зачем живет буддист? Помоему вполне закономерный вопрос. В чём принципиальное отличие одного вопроса (ответа, задумывания) от другого.

----------


## Вао

> Зачем живет буддист? Помоему вполне закономерный вопрос. В чём принципиальное отличие одного вопроса (ответа, задумывания) от другого.


Для начала нужно задуматься:
-Кого беспокоит поиск смысла жизни?

Когда все хорошо, то такого вопроса просто не возникает.
А когда у человека накапливается неудовлетворенность. Вот именно в этот момент он начинает задумываться о смысле жизни и начинается поиск ответа.

----------


## Skyku

> Когда все хорошо, то такого вопроса просто не возникает.


Что у принца Сиддхартхи Гаутамы было плохо, что он крепко задумался?

----------


## Люся

> Для начала нужно задуматься:
> -Кого беспокоит поиск смысла жизни?
> 
> Когда все хорошо, то такого вопроса просто не возникает.
> А когда у человека накапливается неудовлетворенность. Вот именно в этот момент он начинает задумываться о смысле жизни и начинается поиск ответа.


Вао сказочку Вам.
Жила была девочка. С рождения ей как то было неуютно, все что не просиходило вокруг, с ней, что не делала она не становилась счастливой. Даже вкусная еда или любовь близких не давали ей  ощущения счастья. Ей постоянно чего то не хватало, она постоянно что то искала. Она искала в любви романтической и недолгой  и момолетной страстной, в святой любви-привязанности к собственному ребенку  и умершвлении множества таких же, в умных и дамских  книжках, в красивых, осмысленных  и стихах и  и пустой болтовне, в возвышенной музыке и попсе как фон, на театральных помостках среди богемы и в канавах с бомжами...  Порой в своих поисках она заходила в такие страшные миры, что страх и боль становились ее единственными спутниками на долгие времена. 
Со временем она  стала разделять мир на таких же ищущих как она, и тех кому хватает в жизни лишь того что ДАЕТ сама жизнь. Она их стала видеть, таких же ищущих. И она стала спрашивать у всех таких людей: "А вы знаете ответа на главный вопрос?" Хотя даже самого вопроса не могла сформулировать...
Со временем поиски стали лишены смысла, загнули на проселочную дорожку и застряли в жутком бытовом достатке. Она думала, что у нее депрессия, что сходит сума, что потеряла что то важное! "Да это же  моя свобода!" -воксликнула она и стала искать свою свободу, забыв при этом ЧТО же она искала до того как потеряла свободу. Поиски свободы стали затмевать ее разум даже больше, чем если бы ей дали ее в неперевариваемых дозах, приправленных всякими разностями изменяющоми сознание...
Так длилось много лет, пока не пришла ЕЕ ВЕЛИЧЕСТВО БОЛЬ. Пришла БОЛЬ и все остальное потеряло смысл. Девочка  оставила все свои мысли, точнее они ее оставили, так как все ее внимание  было  поглащено болью, а ясный перец, если мысли не думать, они обижаются и исчезают. И осталась одна БОЛЬ, она сама растворилась и стала БОЛЬЮ, стала ничем и никем, а лишь "там где больно"... Она и забыла уже, что искала ответа на самый главный вопрос, искала свою свободу, искала вечную любовь и счастье... Однажды она проснулась, а БОЛИ нет!!! А она же растворилась до этого в БОЛИ. А ее теперь нет, и она ощутила себя так как буд то ее нет. И ответ на самый главный вопрос сам нашел ее, и вот дасада, ее уже нет, некому сказать    :EEK!:  
Дальше заканчивается сказка и начинается Путь.

  А зачем нужно  слово "просветление" и что оно такое означает я не совсем понимаю, знаю лишь, что был такой человек,  принц Сидхартха Гаутама, известный больше как Будда Шакьямуни, который знал ответ на Самый Главный Вопрос. А он сказал, что каждый узнает его, когда просветлеет, когда увидит Все Именно Такими, Какими Они Являются На Самом Деле. И я хочу получить ее во что вы то ни стало! Вот зачем мне нужно просветление, ну и конечно же, я хочу быть счастливой, хехе    :Big Grin:

----------


## Odd Li

На чем ты медитируешь, подруга светлых дней?
Какую мантру дашь душе измученной моей?
Горят кресты горячие на куполах церквей -
И с ними мы в согласии, внедряя в жизнь У Вэй.

Сай Рам, отец наш батюшка; Кармапа - свет души;
Ой, ламы линии Кагью - до чего ж вы хороши!
Я сяду в лотос поутру посереди Кремля
И вздрогнет просветленная сырая мать-земля.

На что мне жемчуг с золотом, на что мне art nouveau;
Мне кроме просветления не нужно ничего.
Мандала с махамудрою мне светит свысока -
Ой, Волга, Волга-матушка, буддийская река!

 :Smilie:  (Борис Гребенщиков, если кто не знает)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Все живые существа стремятся к счастью и избавлению от неудовлетворенности. Этим обусловлена вся наша жизнь. От нас это не зависит. Это такой же закон, как закон тяготения. Что бы мы ни делали всегда изначальная мотивация – это избавление от неудовлетворенности. А просветление – это окончательное и полное осуществление той цели, к которой мы все каждый момент времени стремимся. Поэтому считаем ли мы, что мы стремимся к просветлению или нет, мы всегда стремимся к просветлению.
> 
> Например, человек считает, что цель жизни - заработать кучу денег. Т.е. он видит в куче денег осуществление счастья. Однако, когда он заработает эту кучу, то полного удовлетворения он не получит и у него возникнут другие цели. Потому что полное удовлетворение – это просветление, а не куча денег. И человек, стремясь на самом деле к просветлению, но выбрав ложную цель (кучу денег), пришел не к той цели к которой стремился.
> 
> Любой вопрос "зачем?", "почему?" подразумевает ответ в категориях хуже – лучше. Например, зачем зарабатывать деньги? - Потому что с ними лучше, чем без них.
> Почему лучше. – Потому что можно купить кучу приятных вещей.
> Зачем эти вещи? – Чтобы испытывать удовольствие?
> Зачем нужно это удовольствие? – Чтобы быть более счастливым.
> Т.е. деньги лучше потому что мы с ними более счастливы. Если мы с ними не счастливы, то зарабатывать их хуже, чем не зарабатывать и тогда их зарабатывать не надо.
> ...


Так Вы просветленный?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> 2 Maks
> 
> Воистину все гениальное просто.
> Теперь понятно, зачем нужно достигать просветления.


Зачем же?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Что у принца Сиддхартхи Гаутамы было плохо, что он крепко задумался?


Да все таже неудовлетворенность у него появилась и он задумался над смыслом жизни.

----------


## Maks

> *Good* Я вас правильно понимаю: когда вы говорите, что нет вопроса, то имеете ввиду - остаться в надмирском? Потому что слова (вопросы) это мирское.


Можно и так. Просто, если нет неудовлетворенности, то некуда стремиться, значит вопрос "зачем нужно просветление?" - бессмыслен.




> *До1*  Зависит.


Тогда не испытывайте неудовлетворенности, находитесь в состоянии просветления и вопрос зачем нужно просветление для вас не будет иметь смысла.




> *До1*  Не, у него была нормальная цель, а вот кто стремился к "полному удовлетворению - просветлению", у того ложная.


Любая гипотеза проверяется практикой. Что-то я не видел, чтобы те, кто достигал кучи денег были полностью удовлетворены существованием.
А те, кто достигал полного удовлетворения всегда были поностью удовлетворены существованием.




> *До1*  Нет не подразумевает, например заработать денег на автомобиль. Никаких лучше хуже тут нет.


Зачем нужен автомобиль?




> *До1*  Вот в соседнем треде сетовали, что бедные люди проживают и не задумываются зачем им жизнь дана. Так жалко их. Ну так вот. Зачем живет буддист? Помоему вполне закономерный вопрос. В чём принципиальное отличие одного вопроса (ответа, задумывания) от другого.


 Отличие в уме.
А так все живые существа едины.




> *Skyku* Что у принца Сиддхартхи Гаутамы было плохо, что он крепко задумался?


 То, что как бы хороша ни была жизнь, все равно каждого ждет старость, болезни и смерть.




> *Марина Мишина* Так Вы просветленный?


нет.




> *Марина Мишина* Зачем же?


Вопрос зачем оно нам нужно - не корректный. Это как спрашивать - "зачем вода мокрая?". Просто таково свойство мира. Вода мокрая а все живые существа стремятся просветлению (либо уже просветлены).

----------


## Вао

2 Люся

Спасибо за сказку. Она очень поучительная. Про растворение в  боли не совсем согласен. Хотя каждый приходит к постижению Истины по своему.

----------


## Skyku

> ну и конечно же, я хочу быть счастливой


Хотели бы, были бы. То что люди называют желанием счастья на поверку оказывается условиями и результатами счастья. Деньги, авто, любимый человек, успех, здоровые дети, любимые и любящие друзья, идеальный любовник(-ца), ...,




> Да все таже неудовлетворенность у него появилась и он задумался над смыслом жизни.


И чем же он был неудовлетворен? Этим? :  "То, что как бы хороша ни была жизнь, все равно каждого ждет старость, болезни и смерть."
Но отчего же даже те у кого жизнь похуже, вполне удовлетворены старостью, болезнями, смертью, и не ищут ни смысла жизни, ни просветления?

Я к тому, что ответ: В религии ищут себя, когда тебе плохо - обычный для обычных людей. И напоминает догадку ужа об орле: Так вот в чем сладость полета, в падении!

Пример принца Сиддхартхи Гаутамы и есть для меня пример - да все у этого человека было. Откуда взялась неудоволетворенность?
Откуда берется:

Все, что сбыться могло,
Мне, как лист пятипалый,
Прямо в руки легло,
Только этого мало.
...
Жизнь брала под крыло,
Берегла и спасала.
Мне и вправду везло,
Только этого мало.
(Арсений Тарковский. Рекомендую в его же чтении послушать, ф-м "Зеркало", и ни в коем разе не песню Софии Ротару, там совсем другие нотки)

Многие то ищущие счастья и удовлетворения и были поражены и разочарованы, когда их нашли.
Оказалось: этого - мало.

----------


## До

> _До1 Зависит._
> 
> Тогда не испытывайте неудовлетворенности, находитесь в состоянии просветления и вопрос зачем нужно просветление для вас не будет иметь смысла.


Вопрос поставлен. Появился смысл.




> _До1 Не, у него была нормальная цель, а вот кто стремился к "полному удовлетворению - просветлению", у того ложная._ 
> 
> Любая гипотеза проверяется практикой. Что-то я не видел, чтобы те, кто достигал кучи денег были полностью удовлетворены существованием.
> А те, кто достигал полного удовлетворения всегда были полностью удовлетворены существованием.


Полно удовлетворено своим существованием. Где вы живёте?




> До1 Нет не подразумевает, например заработать денег на автомобиль. Никаких лучше хуже тут нет. 
> 
> Зачем нужен автомобиль?


Надо. Чтоб не продолжать дергание за ниточки, я вам отвечу сразу - если вы мыслите в категориях хуже-лучше, то не все так. Знаете, люди разные бывают. С кругозором проблем нету?




> _До1 Вот в соседнем треде сетовали, что бедные люди проживают и не задумываются зачем им жизнь дана. Так жалко их. Ну так вот. Зачем живет буддист? Помоему вполне закономерный вопрос. В чём принципиальное отличие одного вопроса (ответа, задумывания) от другого._ 
> 
>  Отличие в уме.
> А так все живые существа едины.


Отличия нет.

----------


## Skyku

> Появился смысл. ... если вы мыслите в категориях хуже-лучше, то не все так. Знаете, люди разные бывают.


Подписываюсь. Как по мне потому и называл Хуэйнэн глупыми людьми тех кто практикует ради счастья, а не ради самого Пути.
И Фома Аквинский о том же: В каждой душе заложено тяготение к счастью и смыслу.

И скорее уж так на вопрос более верно отвечать:



> Просто таково свойство мира. Вода мокрая а все живые существа стремятся просветлению (либо уже просветлены).


чем в теминах ухода от несчастья к счастью, от бессмысленности собственного бытия к обретению смысла. Счастье и смысл, как по мне, это уже результат, нечто вроде тех же сиддх. Стремиться же к ним, ради них быть на Пути - ошибка.
По моему  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Пример принца Сиддхартхи Гаутамы и есть для меня пример - да все у этого человека было. Откуда взялась неудоволетворенность?


Вы же сами прекрасно понимаете, что материальное благополучие не спасает от дуккхи. Почему на западе люди с ума сходят по изотерическим учениям? По всей видимости сытая жизнь не может избавить их от духовных страданий.




> Но отчего же даже те у кого жизнь похуже, вполне удовлетворены старостью, болезнями, смертью, и не ищут ни смысла жизни, ни просветления?


Условно людей можно подилить на три категории:
1) Это люди у которых дуккха ещё не достигла критического уровня. Их устраивает жизнь и они не заняты поиском смысла жизни.

2) Когда неудовлетворенности становится слишком много. Именно в этот момент человек начинает искать ответ о смысле жизни.

3) Это люди победившие неудовлетворенность. Они больше не ищут смысла жизни. Но этих людей не нужно путать с первой категорией.

----------


## Igaa

Нет смысла в данной теме! Зачем рассуждать, тратя время на разговоры? Само название данной темы бесмысленно!

Цветок тянется к свету не спрашивая зачем, и в чем смысл этого!

----------


## Good

> Можно и так. Просто, если нет неудовлетворенности, то некуда стремиться, значит вопрос "зачем нужно просветление?" - бессмыслен.


Остаться в надмирском разве это не путь Хинаяны?

----------


## Вао

> Нет смысла в данной теме! Зачем рассуждать, тратя время на разговоры? Само название данной темы бесмысленно!
> 
> Цветок тянется к свету не спрашивая зачем, и в чем смысл этого!


Вот вы сами рассуждаете о том: Есть смысл в данной теме или нет. Не так ли?    :Wink:  

Цветку просто повезло. У него нет разума, потому молча и тянется к солнцу.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Нет смысла в данной теме! Зачем рассуждать, тратя время на разговоры? Само название данной темы бесмысленно!
> 
> Цветок тянется к свету не спрашивая зачем, и в чем смысл этого!


  :Smilie:  а зачем нужно просветление? болтать о нем куда приятнее. Такой красивый и высокий символ! Удара палкой на форуме не получить...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Цветку просто повезло. У него нет разума, потому молча и тянется к солнцу.


Про разум цветка вы не можете так однозначно сказать. Это всего лишь ваше мнение - есть он у него или нет. У цветка нет языка, вот он молча и тянется к свету :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Про разум цветка вы не можете так однозначно сказать. Это всего лишь ваше мнение - есть он у него или нет. У цветка нет языка, вот он молча и тянется к свету


Про то, что у цветка нет языка. Так же нельзя с увереностью сказать. Это всего лишь наше мнение.  :Big Grin:  
А вот рук у него точно нет. В противном случае, он бы торчал целыми днями на Буддийском форуме и создавал бы там бессмысленные трэды.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> нет
> Вопрос зачем оно нам нужно - не корректный. Это как спрашивать - "зачем вода мокрая?". Просто таково свойство мира. Вода мокрая а все живые существа стремятся просветлению (либо уже просветлены).


Вы говорите, что вы непросветленный! Интересно тогда, откуда у Вас такие познания о том, что такое просветление?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Про то, что у цветка нет языка. Так же нельзя с увереностью сказать. Это всего лишь наше мнение.  
> А вот рук у него точно нет. В противном случае, он бы торчал целыми днями на Буддийском форуме и создавал бы там бессмысленные трэды.


да ну почему же бессмысленные! очень даже осмысленные писал бы трэды! ты приглядись, брат, это ведя я и есть - цветок с руками, языком и черепом  :Smilie:  

по-моему, вот это последнее, очень умно сказано :Smilie:

----------


## Еремей

Зачем мы нужны просветлению?

----------


## Igaa

> Зачем мы нужны просветлению?


Ну это уж совсем! 

Для всех: иногда полезно получить палкой!  :Smilie:  
А иногда только получив палкой можно достичь просвлетления!   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Если обсуждать о просвлетлении, то его не достигнуть никогда!

----------


## Еремей

Просветление заключено в самой практике. Но как мы служим просветлению?

----------


## Maks

> *Skyku* Но отчего же даже те у кого жизнь похуже, вполне удовлетворены старостью, болезнями, смертью, и не ищут ни смысла жизни, ни просветления?


Что-то я не видел людей довольных своей болезнью или старостью или смертью. В жизни всегда присутствует неудовлетворенность, например, периодически возникающее чувство голода или не получение желаемого.
Не думают люди потому, что считают, что методы достижения счастья им уже известны (родить сына, построить дом, посадить дерево, накопить денег).




> *До1* Вопрос поставлен. Появился смысл.


 Не ставьте вопрос.




> *До1* Полно удовлетворено своим существованием. Где вы живёте?


В ближайшем Подмосковье.




> *До1* Отличия нет.


 А между "а" и "б" по вашему есть отличие?




> *До1* Надо. Чтоб не продолжать дергание за ниточки, я вам отвечу сразу - если вы мыслите в категориях хуже-лучше, то не все так. Знаете, люди разные бывают. С кругозором проблем нету?


И в чем эта разница?
...
Приведите пример. Любое сознательное действие человека. И чтобы оно не исходило из категорий лучше-хуже.




> *Skyku* Как по мне потому и называл Хуэйнэн глупыми людьми тех кто практикует ради счастья, а не ради самого Пути.


 А зачем нам Путь? И почему именно буддийский путь? Есть много всяких религий с Путем. Христианство например.
Если Путь будет вести к страданию? Надо ли его практиковать?
В чем тогда ценность благородных истин? И к чему должен привести 8й путь?

По моему, то, что сказал Хуэйнэн не стоит понимать буквально.

А во-вторых, я говорю о том, что я прежде всего ощущаю на себе. Если бы я был полностью удовлетворен, то мне бы не нужно было бы какое-либо просветление. А нужно оно мне только в силу избавления от неудовлетворенности.




> *Igaa* Нет смысла в данной теме! Зачем рассуждать, тратя время на разговоры?


 Не рассуждайте.




> *Good* Остаться в надмирском разве это не путь Хинаяны?


 Все живые существа должны остаться над мирским  :Smilie: 





> *Марина Мишина* Вы  говорите, что вы непросветленный! Интересно тогда, откуда у Вас такие познания о том, что такое просветление?


 А я не говорю о том, что такое просветление. Я говорю, что оно для нас и почему мы к нему стремимся. В данный момент.

----------


## Good

> Все живые существа должны остаться над мирским


Все живые существа и так уже над мирским. Разве нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Вы говорите, что вы непросветленный! Интересно тогда, откуда у Вас такие познания о том, что такое просветление?


А если я знаю, что такое просветление? И даже уже написал об этом в одном трэде. Выходит я уже стал пробужденным и сам этого не заметил.  :Mad:

----------


## До

> А между "а" и "б" по вашему есть отличие?


Когда?



> Приведите пример. Любое сознательное действие человека. И чтобы оно не исходило из категорий лучше-хуже.


Покупка автомобиля исходящая из необходимости.

----------


## Skyku

> Что-то я не видел людей довольных своей болезнью или старостью или смертью.


Я к тому что ни к просветлению, ни к Богу их это не побуждает.
То есть неудовлетворенность вовсе не единственное, а часто и не главное побуждение.




> По моему, то, что сказал Хуэйнэн не стоит понимать буквально.


Ну если бы только он такое говорил. Давно по инету бродит меткость: "Счастье - это способ путешествия по жизни, а не ее конечная цель и смысл."
Да и Хуэйнэн выражался по моему очень просто и незатейливо. Почему бы не понимать его буквально? Если даже желание достичь нирваны объяляется помехой. Что уж говорить о счастье тогда.




> Если бы я был полностью удовлетворен, то мне бы не нужно было бы какое-либо просветление. А нужно оно мне только в силу избавления от неудовлетворенности.


Согласен с "только", если под неудовлетворенностью понимать что угодно, и ту же потребность тоже (примеры: 1 я дышу, потому то неудовлетворен отсутствием свежего воздуха в легких. 2 Будда Шакьямуни вернулся к друзьям и основал Сангху, потому что его не удовлтеворило только свое просветление)
А вот насчет если бы, да кабы... 
Я уже приводил пример с детьми и объеданием мороженным.

Был бы  меня миллион, я бы...
Странно что те кто имеют миллионы, тратят их по другому, чем мечтающий слесарь Вася. То есть брать как факт рассуждение о чем никогда не испытывал нет смысла. Потому что как правило в жизни пока ты чего-то достигаешь, ты сам уже изменился. И большой вопрос, что было бы, если бы Вы были полностью удовлетворены.

----------


## Люся

> А если я знаю, что такое просветление? И даже уже написал об этом в одном трэде. Выходит я уже стал пробужденным и сам этого не заметил.


А кто сказал что знать и быть одно и то же Вао?
Хотя я даже и Знать та не знаю  :Smilie: 
Хотя у меня апатичное настроение сегодня, так что можно со мной не считаться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> А я не говорю о том, что такое просветление. Я говорю, что оно для нас и почему мы к нему стремимся. В данный момент.


Так вот мне интересно, откуда у Вас такие познания, если не секрет?

----------


## Igaa

> Вот вы сами рассуждаете о том: Есть смысл в данной теме или нет. Не так ли?


Спасибо! 




> Цветку просто повезло. У него нет разума, потому молча и тянется к солнцу.


Так уж различен человек от цветка?

----------


## Maks

> *Good* Все живые существа и так уже над мирским. Разве нет?


 Вы уже над мирским?  :Smilie: 





> *Maks* А между "а" и "б" по вашему есть отличие?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  *До1* Когда?


А когда нет отличия между вопросами о смысле жизни буддиста и не буддиста?




> *Maks* Приведите пример. Любое сознательное действие человека. И чтобы оно не исходило из категорий лучше-хуже.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  *До1*Покупка автомобиля исходящая из необходимости.


 У человека есть необходимость, т.е. он испытывает неудовлетворенность (например, трудно добираться на работу). Он стремиться от нее избавиться, с помощью покупки автомобиля. При этом он же может не покупать автомобиль. У нас всегда есть выбор. Он может уволится с этой работы, или уйти из жизни, или пропить эти деньги. Но он считает, что лучше купить автомобиль, чем совершать перечисленные действия. Он делает выбор, а выбор всегда обусловлен понятиями хуже, лучше. Если он считает, что лучше уволится с работы, чем покупать автомобиль, то он не покупает автомобиль, а увольняется.

И потом, необходимость не определяет стремлений. Даже, если есть такая жесткая необходимость, что он ничего не может сделать, кроме покупки автомобиля, то это не значит, что он не стремиться к лучшему, просто его стремление не может быть выражено в действиях, т.к. у него нет свободы воли и этот поступок делает за него его карма, а не он сам, и считать это примером осознанного действия нельзя. Т.к. и в неосознанном состоянии он сделает то же самое (за отсутствием выбора). Здесь не проявляется стремление, а проявляется механизм кармы.

Но в обычно у человека всегда есть выбор. И в этом выборе проявляется стремление. А стремление проявляется как оценка лучше-хуже.




> *Skyku* Я к тому что ни к просветлению, ни к Богу их это не побуждает.
> То есть неудовлетворенность вовсе не единственное, а часто и не главное побуждение.


 А неудовлетворенность не обязательно должна побуждать к просветлению или к Богу. Например, неудовлетворенность в мочевом пузыре побуждает нас к походу в туалет, голод - к принятию пищи и т.п.

Механизм такой. Например, изображение на экране монитора тормозит. Человек этим не удовлетворен, т.к. в его представлениии изображение не должно тормозить. Из-за несовпадения желаемого и действительного появляется неудовлетворенность. Он ищет пути решения. Можно достичь (условно) просветления, например, и избавиться от неудовлетворенности. Т.е. изображение будет тормозить, но чел будет доволен. Или пойти купить новую графическую карту. Он выбирает то, что по его мнению лучше.  Например, просветление - это конечно хорошо, но очень трудно, поэтому он выбирает более простой и быстрый способ, хотя такой способ не гарантирует, что в последствии у него опят не появится неудовлетворенность изображением, когда карта устареет.




> *Skyku* Ну если бы только он такое говорил. Давно по инету бродит меткость: "Счастье - это способ путешествия по жизни, а не ее конечная цель и смысл."


По интернету много чего бродит. А как же тогда быть с первой благородной истиной. Что все есть неудовлетворенность?
И потом, вот Вы сами готовы утверждать, что избавлены от всякой неудовлетворенности?




> *Skyku* Да и Хуэйнэн выражался по моему очень просто и незатейливо. Почему бы не понимать его буквально? Если даже желание достичь нирваны объяляется помехой. Что уж говорить о счастье тогда.


А простое и незатейливое - это и есть самое сложное. Например. Если Мастер говорит, что "горы - это горы, а реки - это реки". Это совсем не значит, что мы его понимаем правильно. У каждого свои горы и реки. 

Если мастер говорит, что собака не обладает природой будды - это не значит, что нам, с нашим пониманием, стоит делать из этого выводы.

Да. Стремление с счастью и к просветлению является помехой. Но являются помехой именно на пути к счастью и просветлению. Мы еще не достигли такого уровня чтобы отказываться от этой помехи, т.к. обычный ум так устроен, что если нет привязанности к счастью и просветлению, будет другая привязанность. Привязанность к высказываниям Хуэйнэна, например  :Smilie: . Ум все время к чему-то привязывается. Так уж лучше он будет (пока) привязываться к счастью, к учению Будды и т.п., чем к другим вещам.




> *Skyku* Согласен с "только", если под неудовлетворенностью понимать что угодно, и ту же потребность тоже (примеры: 1 я дышу, потому то неудовлетворен отсутствием свежего воздуха в легких. 2 Будда Шакьямуни вернулся к друзьям и основал Сангху, потому что его не удовлтеворило только свое просветление)


Ну да. На счет Будды - это конечно еще вопрос. Т.к. мы не знаем и догадываться не можем, что движет просветленными. Я говорю лишь о нас. О живых существах, которые находятся в Сансаре. Тем не менее и Будда должен был еще исчерпать свою карму, которая, наверное, несла свои неудовлетворенности,( например, необходимость дышать, есть, ходить в туалет), до ухода в Паранирвену.




> *Skyku* А вот насчет если бы, да кабы...


 Ок. Не "если бы я был полностью удовлетворен", а "если я полностью удовлетворен". Потому что неудовлетворенность - это прямая причина надобности чего-то. Собственно - это одно и то же. А нет причины, - нет и следствия.




> *Марина Мишина* Так вот мне интересно, откуда у Вас такие познания, если не секрет?


 Из жизни.  :Smilie: 




> *Igaa* Так уж различен человек от цветка?


 Но у цветка же тоже существует дифференциация - солнце и тень. Он тянется не в тень, а к солнцу. У него есть стремление на клеточном уровне. Т.е. проявлено хуже-лучше. Другое дело - есть ли у него сознание и отражается ли это в сознании, а соответственно есть ли неудовлетворенность и счастье.

----------


## Good

> Вы уже над мирским?


Если я скажу "да", то окажусь в мирском. А если скажу "нет",то - ещё дальше.
Как мне поступить?  :Smilie:  

Поздравлю ка я вас с пятницей 17 -го июня.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если я скажу "да", то окажусь в мирском. А если скажу "нет",то - ещё дальше.
> Как мне поступить?


вы уже в курсе как поступить :Smilie: 
пятница 17 июня - хороший день!

----------


## Skyku

> Механизм такой. Например, изображение на экране монитора тормозит.


С этого то места то и начинается. Откуда человек знает, решает что оно тормозит? Об этом то и разговор - почему один человек тянется к просветлению, а другой нет, если они оба не знают что это такое? Дальше - это уже просто способа, следствие этого изначального знания - "изображение тормозит!"



> А простое и незатейливое - это и есть самое сложное. Например. Если Мастер говорит, что "горы - это горы, а реки - это реки". Это совсем не значит, что мы его понимаем правильно. У каждого свои горы и реки.


Согласен. Собственную мысль вовсе не сложно высказать цитатами других.




> У него есть стремление на клеточном уровне. Т.е. проявлено хуже-лучше.


Стремление? Или потребность, необходимость тянуться к свету? Допустим цветок стремится куда-то, то есть решает сам. Тогда те кто тянутся в темноту просто быстро вымирают, и все. Никаких хуже-лучше. Конкретному цветку может казаться что ему лучше в тени. Но он просто умрет, если будет следовать своему представлению и стремлению к лучшему. (в жизни людей полно таких примеров, разных масштабов, начиная от судьбы одного человека, и заканчивая судьбами племен, городов, наций, империй)




> Но у цветка же тоже существует дифференциация


Ой ли?



> Он делает выбор, а выбор всегда обусловлен понятиями хуже, лучше.


Эти понятия в Вашем озвучивании ничего не объясняют. Как и тот способ применения слова - неудовлетворенность. Хуже, лучше - для кого? Для чего? И всегда ли?
Никогда, всегда, все, - это слова-абсолюты. А абсолюты чистой воды порождение абстрагирующего ума, а никак не реальности.

Там где звучит "всегда"("никогда"), наверняка неправда спрятана.




> Тем не менее и Будда должен был еще исчерпать свою карму, которая, наверное, несла свои неудовлетворенности,( например, необходимость дышать, есть, ходить в туалет), до ухода в Паранирвену.


Будде и "должен был еще исчерпать свою карму"? Так может он и просто умер, как все, а не уходил в какую-то там паранирвану?  :Wink: 
Вы уверены что архат _должен_ исчерпывать *свою*(?!?!?!) карму?

----------


## Good

> вы уже в курсе как поступить
> пятница 17 июня - хороший день!


В году 52 пятницы. Что в них хорошего?

----------


## До

_Maks: Даже, если есть такая жесткая необходимость, что он ничего не может сделать, кроме покупки автомобиля, то это не значит, что он не стремиться к лучшему, просто его стремление не может быть выражено в действиях, т.к. у него нет свободы воли и этот поступок делает за него его карма, а не он сам,..._

Все действия человек делает сам.

----------


## Skyku

Кстати вопрос о свободе воли тоже из области абстракций. Потому свобода-несвобода обычная такая дуальность. В реальности нам не удастся найти ни первого, ни второго.
Например кто-то в концлагере шел в стукачи, и выжил, а кто-то отказывался и шел в печь. Вроде как все были несвободны и в одинаковых условиях? Но разве выбор не вызван воспитанием? А может - знанием, что со смертью не оканчивается жизнь, и нужно будет либо пред Богом предстать в конце концов, либо карму потом отрабатывать? А может тот кто шел в печь знал, что жить стукачом он все равно не сможет, и уж лучше в печь, чем жить с нечистой совестью?

И копаться в этих абстракциях можно долго. Чем, собственно и занимаемся  :Smilie: )

Но как нет в реальности фатума, рока (у него нет свободы воли и этот поступок делает за него его карма, а не он сам,.), так и нет свободы воли.
Скорее - жизнь прожить, не поле перейти.
И это поле - Ты САМ.

----------


## Вао

> Так уж различен человек от цветка?


Отвечу "они различны" - ошибусь. 
Отвечу "между ними нет различия" - ошибусь тоже.
Молчание так же не ответ.   :Mad:

----------


## Igaa

> Если я скажу "да", то окажусь в мирском. А если скажу "нет",то - ещё дальше.
> Как мне поступить?


Вы права уже сказали! просто без вопроса "как мне поступить"!

----------


## Skyku

Вао Цзы, не напрягайтесь  :Smilie: 

Так уж различен человек от цветка? - это и есть пример "коанистости", подделки.
Главное отличие подделок от коанов - спрятанный, неуказанный контекст.
Этот вопрос НЕ коан, потому что не указаны критерии, по которым мы должны различать. И поэтому любой ответ будет неверен.
А вот коаны всегда четко контекстны, и не требующие пояснений самой задачи.
Например "Как звучит хлопок ладони?". Контекст вопроса не требует дополнительных вопросов (о какой руке речь, реальной, или ... о каком звуке идет речь, акустическом, или... и прочее)

Классика таких подделок - а и б сидели на трубе. ... Осталось и, тоже неверный ответ, потому что не указано и в данном случае буква, или союз?

А в "У всех существ кости покрыты мясом и кожей. Почему же у этого существа мясо и кожа покрыты костями?" - контекст ясен. Хотя есть существа и бестелесные, вообще без мяса и кожи, и можно придраться  :Smilie: 

То есть ответ на подделку интеллектуально прост и верен, когда мы укажем полный контекст вопроса, условия ответа.
А вот ответ на коан... хотя сам вопрос прост и понятен, и не требует уточнений.

----------


## Igaa

> Отвечу "они различны" - ошибусь. 
> Отвечу "между ними нет различия" - ошибусь тоже.
> Молчание так же не ответ.


Ответ не не нужен! 
Понимание превосходит границы дозволенного!

----------


## Igaa

> Вао Цзы, не напрягайтесь 
> 
> 
> То есть ответ на подделку интеллектуально прост и верен, когда мы укажем полный контекст вопроса, условия ответа.
> А вот ответ на коан... хотя сам вопрос прост и понятен, и не требует уточнений.


В чем же тогда смысл данных вопросов? Когда указано все и условия ответа? 

В чем тогда смысл задавать вопросы когда сам вопрос понят и не требует уточнений? 

В чем тогда смысл ответа на данный вопрос? 

В чем тогда смысл вообще данного диалога?

Если все понятно зачем, задавать такие вопросы?

----------


## Skyku

> В чем тогда смысл задавать вопросы когда сам вопрос понят и не требует уточнений?
> Если все понятно зачем, задавать такие вопросы?


Пускать туман, каламутить контекстами, пудрить мозги, это интеллектуальная игра, а не вопросы.
В ней тоже есть смысл, разминка интеллекта.
У коана - другие задачи.

Разница примерно как у флирта между мужчиной и женщиной, и честного: "Я тебя люблю". И первое, и второе имеет смысл, и интерес, и право на жизнь.
Просто не нужно путать одно с другим.
"а и б сидели на трубе" с "Как звучит хлопок одной ладони?"

Среди "дзенствующих" немало восторженно задающих вопросы первого типа. Что вообще-то не имеет никакого отношения ни к дзен, ни к буддизму вообще.

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, не напрягайтесь 
> 
> Так уж различен человек от цветка? - это и есть пример "коанистости", подделки.
> Главное отличие подделок от коанов - спрятанный, неуказанный контекст.
> Этот вопрос НЕ коан, потому что не указаны критерии, по которым мы должны различать. И поэтому любой ответ будет неверен.
> А вот коаны всегда четко контекстны, и не требующие пояснений самой задачи.
> Например "Как звучит хлопок ладони?". Контекст вопроса не требует дополнительных вопросов (о какой руке речь, реальной, или ... о каком звуке идет речь, акустическом, или... и прочее)


Skyku, а вы оказывается специалист по коанам. Теперь буду знать, как отличить коан от подделки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Ответ не не нужен! 
> Понимание превосходит границы дозволенного!


Во истину, Дзэн безграничен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

Разве вопрос "Так уж различен человек от цветка" требует пояснения? 
Помоему нет! Он достаточно точен и хорош! Любой ответ будет не верен? не считаю это правильным! Если дойти до сути вопроса то можно и ответ дать правильный! 

"В чем смысл прихода Бодхидхармы с Запада?"

Этим все сказано! Понимание должно прийти!

----------


## Skyku

> Skyku, а вы оказывается специалист по коанам.


Я всего лишь интеллектуал. И вижу что есть работа интеллекта и для него, а что ему не по зубам, типа АЛМАЗной сутры. А что вообще оставит голодным(а то и доведет до изжоги), потому что пусто(-просто), типа "Так как же звучит хлопок одной ладони?"
(ну и немножко знаю, когда подменяют обычного психоаналитика священником и ламой. И проблемы в бессознательном объясняют кармическими причинами, а не собственной глупостью и неведением)

----------


## Skyku

> Если дойти до сути вопроса то можно и ответ дать правильный!


Дошли? И каков Ваш ответ, на Ваш вопрос?

----------


## Igaa

> Я всего лишь интеллектуал.


Понимаю теперь почему Вы лицом к Чань!а не сердцем   :Smilie:  

Мне кажется не всегда интелект способен помочь 
понять непонимаемое!
обяснить необяснимое!
достич недосегаемое!

----------


## Igaa

> Дошли? И каков Ваш ответ, на Ваш вопрос?


Кто я?  скажите мне, чтоб давать ответ на свой вопрос!

----------


## Ho Shim

> В году 52 пятницы. Что в них хорошего?


Гул. Мне лично нравится этот гул - пятьдесятдвепятницывгоду :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Кто я? скажите мне, чтоб давать ответ на свой вопрос!


Понятно, очередной дзенствующий из Ш2Л  :Smilie: )))
Не играю  :Smilie: 




> Понимаю теперь почему Вы лицом к Чань! а не сердцем


Ну вот видите, как все просто в жизни  :Smilie: 
Индийская пословица "Для глупца и полузнайки все понятно. Для мудреца каждый день приносит тысячи загадок".
Рад за себя что хоть иногда мне ничерта не понятно. Есть значит шанс у меня.

----------


## Igaa

> В году 52 пятницы. Что в них хорошего?


Простите, а что в них плохого?

----------


## Igaa

> Индийская пословица "Для глупца и полузнайки все понятно. Для мудреца каждый день приносит тысячи загадок".


Плох тот мудрец , если он  не получает и тысячи отгадок.

----------


## Igaa

> Понятно, очередной дзенствующий из Ш2Л )))
> Не играю


простите, что такое Ш2Л?

----------


## Вао

> А кто сказал что знать и быть одно и то же Вао?
> Хотя я даже и Знать та не знаю 
> Хотя у меня апатичное настроение сегодня, так что можно со мной не считаться.



А какое у вас сегодня настроение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> простите, что такое Ш2Л?


Не имеет значения  :Smilie: 

Главное что у начинающих есть привычка "коанить", и скатываться к еврейским штучкам, отвечать вопросом на вопрос  :Smilie: 

На вопрос же "Кто я?" у меня давно нет ответа. В ближайшем будущем и не предвидится.
Максимум что могу, если Вы уточните контекст вопроса.  :Wink: 
Потому что, например: "я молодой и старый, вечный и смертный" одновременно.
Какой ответ Вам нужен?

----------


## Igaa

> Не имеет значения 
> 
> Главное что у начинающих есть привычка "коанить", и скатываться к еврейским штучкам, отвечать вопросом на вопрос


Почитайте про Мацзу Даои.

Может он поможет Вам разобраться.  




> На вопрос же "Кто я?" у меня давно нет ответа. В ближайшем будущем и не предвидится.


мне кажется думая о том что ответа непредвидется, вы его и не получите. 



> Максимум что могу, если Вы уточните контекст вопроса. 
> Потому что, например: "я молодой и старый, вечный и смертный" одновременно.
> Какой ответ Вам нужен?


Чему можно научится задавай и отвечая на  такие вопросы?

----------


## Вао

2 Skyku



> Главное что у начинающих есть привычка "коанить", и скатываться к еврейским штучкам, отвечать вопросом на вопрос


Если в действиях другого человека вам, что то не понятно. Это ещё не говорит, что он неправ.   :Wink:

----------


## Люся

> А какое у вас сегодня настроение?


Привет Вао   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Седня получше, получше седня   :Smilie:  (с "Игла")
Но до просветление оооооооооооооооочень далеко еще.

----------


## Skyku

> Почитайте про Мацзу Даои.


То есть у Вас нет ответа на собственный вопрос?
Я ведь не спрашивал - а что мне почитать  :Smilie: 




> Если в действиях другого человека вам, что то не понятно. Это ещё не говорит, что он неправ.


Понятия не имею ни о каких действиях  :Smilie: 
Мне интересно было услышать собственный ответ на поставленный вопрос.
Человек утверждал что возможен правильный ответ.
Вот и хотелось услышать правильный ответ.

Человек в ответ взялся коанить и учить. Знакомая привычка у многих "дзенствующих".




> мне кажется думая о том что ответа непредвидется, вы его и не получите.


Это Вам кажется.  :Smilie: 




> Чему можно научится задавай и отвечая на такие вопросы?


Это был пример. Противоположных но правильных ответов на вопрос.

Вот и интересно мне услышать Ваш ответ. Если мне удасться дать правильный, но противоположный Вашему, тогда я верно высказался о "поделке" под коан  :Smilie: 

На известные мне ответы "Как звучит хлопок одной ладони?" противоположность не удается придумать. Потому что интеллекту в коане нечего делать.
Одна из подзадач коана - вывести ЗА пределы дуализма.

Ну так что, Igaa, каков Ваш собственный правильный ответ на "Так уж различен человек от цветка?"

----------


## Вао

> Привет Вао   
> Седня получше, получше седня   (с "Игла")
> Но до просветление оооооооооооооооочень далеко еще.


Не согласен. Просветление оооооочень близко.  :Smilie:   Наше истиное "я" и есть Просветление.
Да суперливни больше не беспокоят?

----------


## Вао

> Понятия не имею ни о каких действиях 
> Мне интересно было услышать собственный ответ на поставленный вопрос.
> Человек утверждал что возможен правильный ответ.
> Вот и хотелось услышать правильный ответ.
> 
> Человек в ответ взялся коанить и учить. Знакомая привычка у многих "дзенствующих".


Ответ был дан, но вами не был он услышан.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skyku

> Ответ был дан, но вами не был он услышан.


А не проще ли его просто сказать, а не делать умное лицо?  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> На известные мне ответы "Как звучит хлопок одной ладони?" противоположность не удается придумать. Потому что интеллекту в коане нечего делать.
> Одна из подзадач коана - вывести ЗА пределы дуализма.


Ответы других это не ваши ответы. Вам известны лишь слова, а что чувствовал в этот момент говорящий вам неведомо. Не так ли.  :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

> Ответы других это не ваши ответы. Вам известны лишь слова, а что чувствовал в этот момент говорящий вам неведомо. Не так ли.


Виноват, уточняю: Приведите словесный чужой ответ.
Или таки и будем дальше напускать туману и каламути?  :Wink:

----------


## Maks

> *Skyku* С этого то места то и начинается. Откуда человек знает, решает что оно тормозит? Об этом то и разговор - почему один человек тянется к просветлению, а другой нет, если они оба не знают что это такое?


 На основе его опыта, обработки умом. В сознании отражается, что изображение тормозит. Это вызывает неудовлетворение. И стремление избавиться от него, которое есть стремление к просветлению, как синониму отсутствия неудовлетворенности.




> *Skyku* Стремление? Или потребность, необходимость тянуться к свету? Допустим цветок стремится куда-то, то есть решает сам. Тогда те кто тянутся в темноту просто быстро вымирают, и все. Никаких хуже-лучше. Конкретному цветку может казаться что ему лучше в тени. Но он просто умрет, если будет следовать своему представлению и стремлению к лучшему. (в жизни людей полно таких примеров, разных масштабов, начиная от судьбы одного человека, и заканчивая судьбами племен, городов, наций, империй)


 Стремление – это направленность от чего-то к чему-то. Например, тело стремиться к менее энергетическому состоянию (камень падает на землю). При этом не обязательно камень решает падать или нет.
Цветок стремиться к солнцу, иначе, как Вы правильно заметили он погибнет. А он стремиться выжить. Жить для него лучше, чем умереть. Поэтому солнце лучше, чем тень.
Если цветок обладает разумом и способен решить, что тень лучше, но от этого он умрет, то он в своем стремлении к лучшему получает худшее. И его теория, что тень – это хорошо, называется заблуждение.




> *Skyku* Ой ли?


 Конечно! Вы заметили, что цветок обычно стремиться к Солнцу, а не к тени. Значит он должен различать Солнце и тень. Где одно, а где другое.




> *Skyku* Эти понятия в Вашем озвучивании ничего не объясняют. Как и тот способ применения слова - неудовлетворенность. Хуже, лучше - для кого? Для чего? И всегда ли?


 Есть первая благородная истина. "Все есть неудовлетворенность". Для кого? Всегда ли?...
Главное, что я испытываю неудовлетворенность. Вы испытываете неудовлетворенность?
Я стремлюсь от нее избавиться. Вы стремитесь от нее избавиться?
Неудовлетворенность – это и есть стремление что-то изменить, значит избавиться от нее. Неудовлетворенность – это и есть стремление избавиться от неудовлетворенности. Т.е. стремление с счастью, просветлению. Неудовлетворенность – это "хуже". Удовлетворенность – "лучше".
Поэтому ответ такой - для тех, кто испытывает неудовлетворенность. Тогда, когда они ее испытывают. 




> *Skyku* Никогда, всегда, все, - это слова-абсолюты. А абсолюты чистой воды порождение абстрагирующего ума, а никак не реальности.
> 
> Там где звучит "всегда"("никогда"), наверняка неправда спрятана.


Тогда из Ваших же рассуждений – нельзя сказать, что в словах "всегда" и "никогда" всегда спрятана неправда.  :Smilie: 

Я на своей памяти никогда не умирал – это правда или нет?
Я никогда не видел чтобы кто-то стремился к страданию, а не к с частью.
Я говорю за себя. Использую свой личный опыт. И обращаюсь к вашему опыту. Испытываете ли вы страдание? Если да, то вы стремитесь к просветлению.




> *Skyku* Будде и "должен был еще исчерпать свою карму"? Так может он и просто умер, как все, а не уходил в какую-то там паранирвану?  
> Вы уверены что архат должен исчерпывать свою(?!?!?!) карму?


А чью же? Тело – это продукт кармы. Оно продукт множества причин его образующих. В конце-концов эти причины распадаются. У Будды же было тело? Если тело – это не Будда, то значит это не он создавал сангху после просветления, а его тело.  :Smilie:  




> *Skyku* Но как нет в реальности фатума, рока (у него нет свободы воли и этот поступок делает за него его карма, а не он сам,.), так и нет свободы воли.


 Свобода – имеется в виду возможность различных решений. Я не утверждаю, что случай, когда человеку приходится покупать машину, и он не имеет другого выбора – реален. Просто так был поставлен вопрос. Мое утверждение таково – что когда у человека есть выбор, то он всегда выбирает наилучший (по своему разумению) вариант из имеющихся. По крайней мере, я никогда не встречал опровержения этого. Если у вас есть примеры обратного, то сообщите.

----------


## Skyku

> На основе его опыта, обработки умом. В сознании отражается, что изображение тормозит.


То есть был опыт видения более быстрого изображения? На основании чего ум делает вывод - изображение тормозит?




> Вы заметили, что цветок обычно стремиться к Солнцу, а не к тени. Значит он должен различать Солнце и тень. Где одно, а где другое.


А может он стремится куда угодно, а выживают и дают потомство лишь те что стремились к Солнцу?

А в остальном в целом согласен. Спасибо что разъяснили свою "терминологию".
Мне просто был непривычен такой перевод дуккхи - неудовлетворенность.
Так же как привязка "хуже","лучше".

----------


## Алекс М

Просветление не нужно тому, кто его достиг(кем бы он ни был), потому что оно у него есть. 
Оно не нужно и тому, кто к нему стремится, потому что если говорить о теле, то оно не нуждается в просветлении, так же как в еде.
Кому оно может быть тогда нужно? Кто произносит имя будды? Но практика полезна, хотя бы как психотренининг  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Вао

> Но практика полезна, хотя бы как психотренининг  .


Естественно практика полезна и для здоровья и как психотренинг.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс М

Ну, а как сказано - просветление - это когда остается практика, которая занимется практикой

----------


## Вао

> Ну, а как сказано - просветление - это когда остается практика, которая занимется практикой


Кем сказано?

----------


## Алекс М

А вот, тут на ссылке по-моему читал наставления по практике какого-то умного человека. Это высказывание и запомнилось

----------


## Good

Нет практики, которая бы занималась практикой.

----------


## Lara

У- Вэй

 :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

Здравствуйте, все!
По основному вопросу темы мне нечего добавить к уже сказанному Максом и другими (к сожалению уже не помню кто тут говорил о том, что у него нет другого выбора и т. п.) Однако тема начала обрастать новыми нюансами и мне захотелось вставить свои ржавые пять копеек, конечно же имхо.

*Почему не все ищут просветления?*
В эзотерике есть хорошее выражение "возраст души" характеризующее субьективный опыт души набранный в течении нескольких воплощений. Так вот, этот опыт и определяет склонность человека к тем или иным действиям и суждениям. Душа прошедшая множество воплощений просто напросто устает и ищет выхода из этого круга.
Само по себе действие не ведет к страданию. Страдание - это интерпретация нашего ума. Чтобы ум воспринимал страдание (читай первую благородную) необходимо время. Ведь если бы жизнь давалась нам только один раз мы ни за что не воспринимали её как
страдание. Быть может как развлечение или как естественный порядок вещей. Априорного знания о неудовлетворительности всех дхарм недостаточно чтобы принять первую благородную. Это нужно прочувствовать=)
Конечно вместо времени человеку можно указать на его природу и тогда чтобы осознать в каком мире он живет ему не нужно будет воплощаться ещё тысячи раз.
Именно поэтому бесмысленно доказывать, скажем атеисту о неудовлетворительности. Ваши логически безупречные доводы будут отринуты одним единственным аргументом: "а я не страдаю". И ведь действительно, не настрадался ещё, чтобы принять это.

О сколько раз в Аду я пребывал,
Животным был и был одним из прет.
В мирах богов я вновь и вновь терял
Божественных заслуг чудесный свет.

Мой век теперь – не более ста лет,
Но если дольше – жизнь так коротка.
Кто может мне помочь вернуть мой свет?
Учитель сердца, Истина одна.

*Свобода воли*

Одно время меня сильно заботил этот вопрос и для себя я нашел такой ответ:
Нет никакой свободы воли - все обусловлено, можно сказать предопределено. Однако, никто не в силах достоверно прогнозировать что либо так как сам является частью этого мира и своим исследованием вносит коррективы в исследуемое. Любой такой прогноз будет иметь вероятностный характер, точно также как и уравнение неопределенности Гейзенберга для измерения траектории и импульса частицы. (Кто не в курсе - нельзя измерить и траекторию и импульс частицы. Если мы узнаем об одной характеристике, другая нам недоступна).
Увязав это с предыдущим вопросом можно С уверенностью заявить, что все рано или поздно придут к просветлению.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Не обобщайте. Вы человек и всего лишь. Как и я.
Взорвав весь ядерный боезапас, Земли не будет и некому тогда будет приходить к просветлению, если принимать концепцию о личном перерождении, как это почему-то принято делать. Почему-то у нас все всегда перерождаются на Земле и в форме этой белковой жизни. Так комары, черви, свиньи, люди, птицы и прочее. 
Кто знает, может существа в электрической форме жизни думают иначе, чем вы.
Или увязывая это в предыдущим ответом, можно с уверенностью заявить обратное?

----------


## Echo

> Не обобщайте. Вы человек и всего лишь. Как и я.


Я не говорил об обратном. И это, написал же даже - "имхо"



> Взорвав весь ядерный боезапас, Земли


Напомнило:
Если взять все камни в мире и собрать их в один большой камень, собрать все горы в одну большую гору, всю воду всех рек и морей в одно большое море, да этот камень с этой горы спустить в это море.....вот бы булькнуло :Wink: 



> Взорвав весь ядерный боезапас, Земли не будет и некому тогда будет приходить к просветлению, если принимать концепцию о личном перерождении, как это почему-то принято делать. Почему-то у нас все всегда перерождаются на Земле и в форме этой белковой жизни. Так комары, черви, свиньи, люди, птицы и прочее.


Да, интересный способ обрести просветление - "рвануть" *все миры сансары* так чтобы некуда было больше перерождаться :Smilie:  Но, к сожалению сансара, с её *бесчисленными мирами*, находится у нас в голове и пока есть неведение будет куда перерождаться.



> Кто знает, может существа в электрической форме жизни думают иначе, чем вы.


Ничего не слышал о такой форме жизни.

----------


## Igaa

> Понятия не имею ни о каких действиях 
> Мне интересно было услышать собственный ответ на поставленный вопрос.
> Человек утверждал что возможен правильный ответ.
> Вот и хотелось услышать правильный ответ.


Что вы жаждете так услышать чужой ответ? Дайте свой! Живите своими мыслями, а не чужими. 




> Это был пример. Противоположных но правильных ответов на вопрос.
> 
> Вот и интересно мне услышать Ваш ответ. Если мне удасться дать правильный, но противоположный Вашему, тогда я верно высказался о "поделке" под коан


Скажи те пожалуйся. Если вы дадите свой правильный ответ но противоположный моему? То кто скажет что он правильный? Вы? 




> На известные мне ответы "Как звучит хлопок одной ладони?" противоположность не удается придумать. Потому что интеллекту в коане нечего делать.


Ой ли? Скажите мне сначала что для Вас хлопок? и я скажу какой ответ вы хотите получить. Для меня или кого-то иного хлопок может быть нечто иным.
Вы цепляетесь за предмет. Вы только подумайте что хлопок может быть не есть хлопком в том понимании которое вы знаете.
Так что если вы хотите получит ответ на вопрос о цветке, то скажите что Вы понимаете под цветком, светом, тенью?
Вы же не прочли между строк, Вы подумали над тем что я сказал, и что хотел этим подчеркнуть? Вы подумали , как я подумал? Если нет то мои ответы Вам не понять. 

Объясните мне Ваше понимание мира, и я Вам дам ответ который Вы поймете!



> Ну так что, Igaa, каков Ваш собственный правильный ответ на "Так уж различен человек от цветка?"


Вы его не поймете!

Ну и кто из нас отвечает вопросом на вопрос?   :Smilie: 

П.С. 
Суть вопроса не в ответе. Сам вопрос был ответом на даную тему.

----------


## Skyku

> Что вы жаждете так услышать чужой ответ? Дайте свой! Живите своими мыслями, а не чужими.
> ...
> Объясните мне Ваше понимание мира, и я Вам дам ответ который Вы поймете!


Не дадите  :Smilie:  Потому что я то и живу "своими" мыслями. Потому что нет своих и чужих мыслей. Если гость у тебя в доме, он твой гость, а уж желанный ли, хороший он человек, случайный, дело второе.

Ответ же хотел услышать Ваш. Потому что быть пересмешником, прыгать по чужим мыслям, ответам и прочее - легко. Писать "по мотивам", а не свое - легко.

И как писал, такой стиль либо у тех кто взялся учить, либо у тех кто еще сам не додумал мысль, видение, и потому как плющ использует чужие стены, чтобы плестись по ним.




> Вы же не прочли между строк, Вы подумали над тем что я сказал, и что хотел этим подчеркнуть? Вы подумали , как я подумал?


Между строк мы читаем СВОЕ. Если у нас чего-то нет, то и между строк мы не увидим. Но бывает еще чтение и ЗА строки. Это когда взрослый знает, и говорит ребенку - "У тебя на лбу написано что ты обманываешь!" И ребенок напрягает весь свой ум - "как же так, я ведь все красиво придумал!".
Я помню как я удивлялся родителям, когда смотря кинофильм, они говорили - "Не, а это неправда, так в жизни не бывает." Для меня все было правдой. Потом... и сам стал замечать неправду в фильмах.

Думать же, гадать-догадываться как Вы подумали, или кто-либо, в большинстве случаев считаю пустой тратой времени. В лучшем случае - игрой.

Сян-Цзы: Если ты думаешь как все, ты уже ошибаешься. Все думают по-разному. Если ты думаешь за всех, ты опять ошибаешься. У каждого свои заботы.

----------


## Igaa

> Сян-Цзы: Если ты думаешь как все, ты уже ошибаешься. Все думают по-разному. Если ты думаешь за всех, ты опять ошибаешься. У каждого свои заботы.


Да верно! За всех думать не стоит  и уж котегорически нестоит думать как все.  :Smilie:  
Но мне кажется, что полезно подумать как думает другой, понять что он сказать хотел этим, что высказать. Прежде чем обдумывать по своему, и со своей точки зрения. Может он прав, а мы не правы думая так, может мы что то не допоняли, тогда мы будем вдвойне неправы если скажем ему со своей точки зрения. 
Ведь он хотел другое сказать, а мы его перевели на свою тему, другую, отличную от той которую он начинал!
Напримере: "Как выглядит слон?"  (с четырмя слепыми)

----------


## Good

> Но мне кажется, что полезно подумать как думает другой, понять что он сказать хотел этим, что высказать. Прежде чем обдумывать по своему, и со своей точки зрения. Может он прав, а мы не правы думая так, может ...


*Коан*: Учитель зовет помощника три раза, и тот всякий раз отвечает: "Я здесь". "Мне казалось, что я превзошел тебя, - говорит мастер, - но на самом деле именно ты превзошел меня".
_Комментарий_: Только тот, кто пьет, действительно точно знает, теплый его напиток или холодный.
Стихотворение: Обе стороны обладают одинаковыми способностями. На кого нам опереться для сравнения? Ты можешь исследовать мои легкие и кишки, но только мне известно мое настоящее состояние.  :Smilie:  (с)(Тик Нат Хан)

----------


## Igaa

> *Коан*: Учитель зовет помощника три раза, и тот всякий раз отвечает: "Я здесь". "Мне казалось, что я превзошел тебя, - говорит мастер, - но на самом деле именно ты превзошел меня".
> _Комментарий_: Только тот, кто пьет, действительно точно знает, теплый его напиток или холодный.
> Стихотворение: Обе стороны обладают одинаковыми способностями. На кого нам опереться для сравнения? Ты можешь исследовать мои легкие и кишки, но только мне известно мое настоящее состояние.  (с)(Тик Нат Хан)


.................... :Smilie:

----------


## Good

///Чай-культура для учёного///

А я всегда считал чай напитком  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igaa

> ///Чай-культура для учёного///
> 
> А я всегда считал чай напитком


Вино- храбрость для героя!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Good

> Вино- храбрость для героя!


 Настоящий Герой - не обладает храбростью. Так при чём здесь вино?

----------


## Igaa

> Настоящий Герой - не обладает храбростью. Так при чём здесь вино?


Покажитье мне героя не обладающего храбростью?

----------


## Good

///Покажитье мне героя не обладающего храбростью?///
Любой человек.

----------


## Igaa

> ///Покажитье мне героя не обладающего храбростью?///
> Любой человек.


А герой ли он? и так уж нет у него храбрости?

----------


## Skyku

> Но мне кажется, что полезно подумать как думает другой, понять что он сказать хотел этим, что высказать.


Если сложить Ваши постинги и с другой темы, то напрашивается вывод что это хочется Вам - чтобы Вас понимали. Потому что я не заметил в свой адрес и попытки подумать - а что же думаю я, Skyku, и почему пишу то что пишу  :Wink: 




> Ведь он хотел другое сказать, а мы его перевели на свою тему, другую, отличную от той которую он начинал!


Разумеется. На СВОЮ тему  :Smilie:  Вообще-то так было и будет всегда. Есть просто у людей свои темы с множеством общего, тогда и получается Сангха. Но они - свои. У Будды Шакьямуни тоже была своя тема, и он часто переводил на нее тему, хотя у пришедшего к нему с вопросом человека изначально была другая тема.

Пример и этот тред -  А зачем нужно просветление?
Как по мне, пора закрывать, кто хотел уже высказался на эту тему  :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

Пора  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Пример и этот тред - А зачем нужно просветление?
> Как по мне, пора закрывать, кто хотел уже высказался на эту тему


 Не согласен. Трэд ещё себя не исчерпал. Вот только решишь отдохнуть пару деньков от словоблудия. Так сразу трэд собираются прикрыть.
 :Mad:

----------


## Igaa

> Не согласен. Трэд ещё себя не исчерпал. Вот только решишь отдохнуть пару деньков от словоблудия. Так сразу трэд собираются прикрыть.


Тред дал рождение многих тем. так может воплотить рождение их а тред сделал свое предназначение?

----------


## Вао

> Тред дал рождение многих тем. так может воплотить рождение их а тред сделал свое предназначение?


Фишка то в том, что по статусу я могу принимать участие только в тех трэдах, которые сам создал. То есть я не могу учавствовать в других трэдах.
Поэтому мне выгодно, что бы важные для меня темы обсуждали бы именно на моих трэдах.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вао

> Рассуждения о Смерти... 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Сегодня ехала и вот меня посетили такие вот мысли о смерти. Я подумала, как бы я жила, если узнала, что через три месяца я умру. В связи с этим у меня появились вопросы:
> 1)Измениться ли что нибудь в твоей жизни, если внезапно узнаешь, что через три месяца ты умрешь? 
> 2)Как бы ты прожил эти последние три месяца? 
> 3)Ты бы жил так же как живешь сейчас?


Прям про меня написано. Вот недавно был у врача. Он мне и говорит:
- Да молодой человек. Не могу вас ни чем порадовать. Вы больны не излечимой болезнью. Так что жить вам осталось 60-70 лет. Не больше.   :Frown:  

Вот я и думаю, как мне с пользой прожить это время.   :Confused:

----------

Шуньшунь (24.07.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Ну и как? Зачем?
А за это время пообщавшись с некоторыми людьми, которым это надо,  как и раньше остался при мнении, что надо именно тем, кого не устраивает материальное благополучие. Что вроде всё хорошо, но что-то не так. 
Тем, кто задумывается, а зачем мы, а куда мы, к чему и не удовлетворяется простыми ответами: Б-г создал, для него, в рай и в жизнь вечную. Либо про Абсолют тоже. Тем, кто собственным опытом хотят познать и выйти за. К сожалению мешает именно это представление - ЗА, ТАМ. В итоге Индия, Тибет, искания или церковь и святые места, либо секты, либо мистический буддизм, с энергиями, тонкими телами и астралом, который опять же Там и За. 
Эхх, только что общался с человеком, из которого энергию высасывают, по его мнению.

----------


## Вао

> Ну и как? Зачем?
> А за это время пообщавшись с некоторыми людьми, которым это надо,  как и раньше остался при мнении, что надо именно тем, кого не устраивает материальное благополучие. Что вроде всё хорошо, но что-то не так. 
> Тем, кто задумывается, а зачем мы, а куда мы, к чему и не удовлетворяется простыми ответами: Б-г создал, для него, в рай и в жизнь вечную. Либо про Абсолют тоже. Тем, кто собственным опытом хотят познать и выйти за. К сожалению мешает именно это представление - ЗА, ТАМ. В итоге Индия, Тибет, искания или церковь и святые места, либо секты, либо мистический буддизм, с энергиями, тонкими телами и астралом, который опять же Там и За. 
> Эхх, только что общался с человеком, из которого энергию высасывают, по его мнению.


Насколько я понял ваш основной вопрос. О смысле жизни ни больше ни меньше. Как ни страно, но я могу на него ответить. Вернее укажу ссылку в интернете. Примите вы этот ответ или нет. Это уж ваше дело.

http://psyberia.ru/remarks/sense

----------


## Igaa

Если думать всю жизнь о смысле жизни, то можно жизнь прожить впустую.

----------


## Вао

> Если думать всю жизнь о смысле жизни, то можно жизнь прожить впустую.


Вот там как раз и написано, что проблему смысла жизни не решить логически.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Igaa

Всякий, кто ищет разгадку тайны этого мира, приходит к Брахме; тот же, кто ищет разгадку тайны этого поиска, приходит к Будде....

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Не, я не про смысл жизни спрашивал. Я про то, что просветление нужно тем, кто именно его ищет, кому не хватает просто поесть, секс, власти ну и разных дополнений.
Вопрос был по теме треда :Smilie:  
А так - согласен, проблему смысла не решить логически. Я для себя решил, а вот для другого мои темы будут полным бредом.

----------


## Вао

> Не, я не про смысл жизни спрашивал. Я про то, что просветление нужно тем, кто именно его ищет, кому не хватает просто поесть, секс, власти ну и разных дополнений.


Не согласен. Кто хочет по есть, тот ищет еду, а не просветление.
Кому не хватает секса, тот ищет секс.   :Smilie:  
А вот когда и власть есть и с сексом все нормально и еды хватает, а вот радости почему то нет.  :Mad:  
Вот именно тогда и начинается путь к просветлению.
Буддизм это учение для зрелых душ. 
Человеку не дозревшиму  не возможно обьяснить, почему надо стремиться к просветлению, а не в рай или не в правительство.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> А вот когда и власть есть и с сексом все нормально и еды хватает, а вот радости почему то нет.  
> Вот именно тогда и начинается путь к просветлению.
> Буддизм это учение для зрелых душ. 
> Человеку не дозревшиму  не возможно обьяснить, почему надо стремиться к просветлению, а не в рай или не в правительство.


Не хотите ли Вы сказать, что все олигархы и магнаты стремятся к просветлению? Призеденты разных стран стремятся к просветлению? Владельцы ресторанов и барделей стремятся к просветлению? Правильно ли я Вас поняла?

----------


## Вао

> Не хотите ли Вы сказать, что все олигархы и магнаты стремятся к просветлению? Призеденты разных стран стремятся к просветлению? Владельцы ресторанов и барделей стремятся к просветлению? Правильно ли я Вас поняла?


Нет не правильно. Вот когда олигарху, призеденту или владельцу ресторана власть, деньги, роскошь и тд не будут приносить удовлетворения. Вот именно тогда они начнут искать просветление. Но таких людей не много.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Нет не правильно. Вот когда олигарху, призеденту или владельцу ресторана власть, деньги, роскошь и тд не будут приносить удовлетворения. Вот именно тогда они начнут искать просветление. Но таких людей не много.


А откуда Вам это известно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Вао Цзы: ХА, забавно, вы не приняли мои слова, но сказали то же своими словами :Smilie:  О,коварство слов :Smilie: 

К сожалению, даже многие неудовлетворённые люди не ищут просветления, хотя хотят этого. Был пример один. Я человеку предложил вариант. "Нее, это слишком сложно, -  ответил он, - я хочу сразу, чтобы стало хорошо". И вновь за ЛСД, в надежде на "всё и сразу"
Мне кажется нет видных примеров просто, информации. Такие люди идут у психологам, психиатрам, священникам, но не у буддизму. 
Знакомый психитатр лечит таких, меня лечил тоже раньше. Я не знаю, чем он может им помочь, предложить лекарства, гипноз. Всё не надолго.

----------


## Skyku

> Я не знаю, чем он может им помочь, предложить лекарства, гипноз. Всё не надолго.


Кому как.

Первая Благородная Истина для каждого настолько истина, насколько он сам уже убедился в ее истинности. На собственном опыте.

Это как карусель. Первые круги, ух, здорово! Потом так себе. А потом и стошнить может. Так вот тому кто накручивает первый круг бесполезно объяснять - чем оно закончится. Вернее умом то он поймет и согласится, но сойдет ли с карусели? Сколько юношей и девушек слушали советы родителей? И потом лично расплачивались. Кто и тюрмой, а кто - залетом. А тут, какой-то будда, что-то там нафилософствовал.

Поэтому психологи вполне помогают. Тем кто пытается остановить мгновение. чтобы и на десятом круге было так же как и на первом.

А сколько слышал плача об ушедшем детстве! Часто он воплощается в виде "обожествления" детства и детей. Там было лучше, а значит и дети - более продвинутые чем взрослые. Что можно объяснить человеку, желающему невозможного (вернуться в детство) и НЕжелающему принять свои года, и жить согласно "плану" жизни.

Желающего судьба ведет, нежелающего - тащит, говорили латиняне.

Когда стошнит хорошенько человека, тогда может и услышит - что есть дуккха.
Ну и остальное. Дальше по тексту Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Не слышат. Нет информации нормальной и примеров. Ну буддисты. Поклоняются там Будде и Далай-лама у них главный. Куча богов и медитация. Одно из многих.
Вот мнение. Либо есть инфомация о внешней шелухе. Чудеса там, Тибет, знания тайные, карма, перерождения "души", фейрверки из глаз и полёты в позе лотоса.
Я вот лично раньше встречал таких буддистов, что лучше и не встречать вовсе. Просто название и Ом на шее висит, ну и поездки всякие в монастыри. Никаких четырёх истин и восьмеричных путей, только ритуальчиков там всяких поделать. Такой, буддизм модников.
У меня лично инфа о буддизме было только из книг А. Меня. Там правда было так подано, что лучше покончить с собой, чем практиковать. Никакого выхода нет. Добиться прекращения желаний, умереть и не перерождаться. Вот и всё. И Будда под конец был описан, как депрессивный человек, надежды которого рухнули. Брат подставил его, в сангхе раскол и т. д. и буддизм показан, как предтеча христианства. Заповеди и поступки. Но цель иная, жуткая, полное небытие.
Про различные эзотерические издания я даже не говорю.

То, что я сам допёр, это случайность, как и случайности дальше. А другие? Нет информации даже о том, что там Будда нафилосовствовал, первично-правдивой.

----------


## Igaa

> А откуда Вам это известно?


Это очевидно и понятно! Подумайте над словами сказаными ВАО ЦЗЫ а не давайте скоротечных ответов-вопросов.

----------


## Igaa

> Нет не правильно. Вот когда олигарху, призеденту или владельцу ресторана власть, деньги, роскошь и тд не будут приносить удовлетворения. Вот именно тогда они начнут искать просветление. Но таких людей не много.


Хорошо сказанно.
Да таких людей очень мало. Но все же есть. И многие из них не понимают почему они несчастливы и чего им не хватает.

----------


## Вао

> У меня лично инфа о буддизме было только из книг А. Меня. Там правда было так подано, что лучше покончить с собой, чем практиковать. Никакого выхода нет. Добиться прекращения желаний, умереть и не перерождаться. Вот и всё. И Будда под конец был описан, как депрессивный человек, надежды которого рухнули. Брат подставил его, в сангхе раскол и т. д. и буддизм показан, как предтеча христианства. Заповеди и поступки. Но цель иная, жуткая, полное небытие.


Да не надо изучать Буддизм у православных служителей, а Православие не нужно изучать у мастеров Дзэн.   :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Так не было инфы. Не буду же я искать информацию о том, что мне неведомо и по отзывам "авторитетов" - не очень :Smilie:  Хотя я очень благодарен А. Меню за все его труды и деяния. Если бы не те книги, то не было бы кусочка мозаики и картина бы не сложилась.

----------


## Вао

> 2 Вао Цзы: ХА, забавно, вы не приняли мои слова, но сказали то же своими словами О,коварство слов
> 
> К сожалению, даже многие неудовлетворённые люди не ищут просветления, хотя хотят этого. Был пример один. Я человеку предложил вариант. "Нее, это слишком сложно, -  ответил он, - я хочу сразу, чтобы стало хорошо". И вновь за ЛСД, в надежде на "всё и сразу"
> Мне кажется нет видных примеров просто, информации. Такие люди идут у психологам, психиатрам, священникам, но не у буддизму. 
> Знакомый психитатр лечит таких, меня лечил тоже раньше. Я не знаю, чем он может им помочь, предложить лекарства, гипноз. Всё не надолго.


Вообще то все люди хоть чем то неудовлетворенны. Только Будды не страдают этим чувством.
Если посмотреть правдиво на человеческую природу, то мы обнаружим наш главный стимул. Это получение удовольствия.
Примитивный человек стремиться получать простые и легкодоступные удовольствия. Например: Выпить водки, шырнуться и тд.
Человек более продвинутый не получит удовольствия от наркоты или водки. Для него большим удовольствием будет например учеба, или зарабатывание денег и тд.
Еще выше люди получающие удовольствие от творчества.
И на самой вершине находятся люди желающие полностью реализовать свою личность. То есть достигнуть Просветления и раскрыть свою природу.

----------


## Вао

> А откуда Вам это известно?


Да вот недавно был в Лондоне и там случайно встретил Бориса Абрамовича.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Он мне и говорит:
- Знаешь Вао, мне так надаели бабки, власть и секс. Ничё меня больше не радует в жизни.Понимаешь? И я  решил достигнуть Просветления. Вот даже начал на досуге почитывать суттры. 

Во какие чудеса происходят в мире.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Еремей

У новых русских обычно низкий уровень претензий в отношении сферы существования. Чаще всего это уровень голодных бесов. Когда рассказываешь им определение трех нижних сфер, на них жалко смотреть. Они  ощущают себя трусами со своими заниженными запросами. Однако, где найти хорошее описание шести сфер сансары?

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг на вопрос "Всех ли можно быстро спасти?" ответил: "А кому нужно спасение?"
Говорить об абстрактной необходимости просветления - пустое занятие. 
Все проповедование буддизма находится в конкретных делах и действиях.
Если ты умеешь освобождаться от гнева - ты увидешь смирение в гневающемся. Если ты умеешь освобождаться от зависти - ты увидишь щедрость в завидующем. Если ты умеешь показать то, что видишь - ты можешь проповедовать буддизм и передавать просветление. Но если ты не видишь своих омрачений - ты будешь ошибаться и переставать видеть будду в том, кто тебе указывает на твое омрачение. 
Омрачение - это лишь упорство в ненадлежащем.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> А кто нибудь может ответить:
> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Ответ в самом вопросе!
Просветление нужно для просветления...

----------


## Good

> Омрачение - это лишь упорство в ненадлежащем.


Да и сами слова "омрачение", "упорство", "ненадлежащее" тоже являются привязанностью к различным сочетаниям звуков, имеющим знакомые значения, говоря о ложных представлениях. И что эти самые слова будто бы появляются в зависимости от предметов, которыми эти предметы и обозначаются. То есть, эти предметы, имеют собственную сущность.

Сложно понять, что и сами предметы и слова их обозначающие - все порождение различающего ума, который запечатлевает их в памяти с помощью несознаваемых влечений. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Good, небо - синее, трава - зеленая. Нужен различающий ум, чтобы просто видеть это?
Нога может болеть потому что по ней ударили, а может болеть потому, что глаза видят палку. Нужно ли обсуждать это, чтобы чувствовать боль?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Good

BTR, вы правы, обсуждать не стоит, так как боль воспринимаема без обсуждений. Но это ведь тоже представление? Или нет?  :Smilie:  
Различающий ум не умеет не задавать вопросы  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Представление, не-представление... Вчера нет ответа... Сегодня ответ один, завтра другой. Послезавтра - нет ответа и нет вопроса. 
Размышления над сомнениями умножают сомнения.
Наблюдения за несомненным сомнения развеивают.
Всего лишь немного воли воспринимать наблюдаемое, а не размышляемое - миг за мигом.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Good

Торобоан  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Торобоан


Не знаю   :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Еремей

> Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг на вопрос "Всех ли можно быстро спасти?" ответил: "А кому нужно спасение?"
> Говорить об абстрактной необходимости просветления - пустое занятие. 
> Все проповедование буддизма находится в конкретных делах и действиях.


Может быть в недеянии?

----------


## Won Soeng

Почему бы и нет?  :Smilie:  Недеяние это не представление действий взамен самих действий.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Еремей

> Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг на вопрос "Всех ли можно быстро спасти?" ответил: "А кому нужно спасение?"





> Недеяние это не представление действий взамен самих действий.


А какие нужны действия?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какие нужны действия?


Нужны - это представление действий. Действия просто есть.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Еремей

Правильные намерения избавляют от ненужных действий.

----------


## Skyku

> Правильные намерения избавляют от ненужных действий.


Не согласен. Для действий тоже нужны и знания, и опыт.

Отсюда и берутся всяческие правила и условности-"костыли" в практике.
Иначе даже при правильном намерении будет множество лишних действий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не согласен. Для действий тоже нужны и знания, и опыт.
> 
> Отсюда и берутся всяческие правила и условности-"костыли" в практике.
> Иначе даже при правильном намерении будет множество лишних действий.


Камень падает на землю иначе, чем летящая по ветру пушинка. Что такое лишние действия?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## woltang

не деяние ,на мой взгляд это - следование за ситуацией ,а не создавание ситуаций.не деяние это полное растворение в  мире и минимальное личное возбуждение мыслью ли ,эмоцией ли и т.д....

----------


## Won Soeng

> не деяние ,на мой взгляд это - следование за ситуацией ,а не создавание ситуаций.не деяние это полное растворение в  мире и минимальное личное возбуждение мыслью ли ,эмоцией ли и т.д....


Рад встретить здесь твое сообщение!  :Smilie:  
Являются или не являются мысли и эмоции частью ситуации? 
Если спросишь меня - есть те, что являются, и есть те, что не являются. Кроме практики освобождения от страданий есть еще и мирские практики. Обучаясь чему-то делаем много попыток. Поясни, что значит для тебя "минимальное личное возбуждение мыслью ли, эмоцией ли"?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## woltang

рада тебе так же БТРэрушка!
1.Мирские практики - не мирские -если определена цель, зачем разделять? Ясность ,ясность и ещё раз ясность.
2. кто ещё кроме человка мыслит, проявляет свои чувства, эмоции? можешь себе представить сколько своей личной энергии тратит человек на эмоции, мышление? и собственно что меня удивляет - кому это нужно, зачем? никто никогда не узнает сколько всего передумал ,пережил конкретно взятый человек.  на мой взгляд, суть существования человека на земле - стать как природа, стать одним с природой то есть как дерево, солнце, как земля - просто быть, исключив никому не нужное мышление и оставив чистое осознание(непосредственное знание) ,то единственное что подвластно постичь только человеку.ТО есть не загрязнять пространство колебаниями (энергией) своих эмоций, своих мыслей, действий. Только чистое мышление, только чистые эмоции, только чистые поступки(отминусовав своё Я) или можно ещё сказать не отождествляясь или полностью присутствовать и т.д.и вообщем стать одним с природой, жить по закону всего живового,а не по закону человеческих измышлений. Это и есть следовать за ситуацией ,не привносить ничего своего . как говорят наши мастера: увидил голодного- накорми. 
3. не знаю понятно ли написала. столкнулась вот тут на днях с феноменом. столетний приятель ,оказывается все слова о Пути, Знании которые  говорились воспринимал на свой лад ,совсем в другом ключе. ..

----------


## Вао

2 woltang




> Только чистое мышление, только чистые эмоции, только чистые поступки(отминусовав своё Я) или можно ещё сказать не отождествляясь или полностью присутствовать и т.д.и вообщем стать одним с природой, жить по закону всего живового,а не по закону человеческих измышлений.


А вчем заключается жить отминусовав свое Я и стать одним  с природой?

То есть вы живете не для себя, а ради других?

----------


## Еремей

Мудрый пребывает в НЕДЕЯНИИ, глупый порабощает сам себя.(СИН СИН МИН) Полезно медитировать на тему "глупый порабощает сам себя", затем по контрасту перейти к "мудрый пребывает в недеянии". Если Ерш запрещает медитировать на конкретные темы, то мы ему об этом не скажем. На самом деле для того, чтобы выполнить классический дзадзен, проще всего сосредоточиться на чем-то, а затем освободиться от этого. Также, как для освобождения от хронического зажима в кистях рук, кисти надо сначала напрячь секунд на 6 - 8, а уже потом расслабить. Кажущееся противоречие в стилях практики существует в первую очередь в воображении Ерша. Кстати, всем советую
 СИН СИН МИН http://www.kulichki.com/path/library/aboutnothing.html

----------


## Ersh

Еремей, а где Вы взяли такое описание классического дзадзена? Я первый раз такое слышу.

----------


## Еремей

> Еремей, а где Вы взяли такое описание


Это я-то взял ОПИСАНИЕ? Только неописуемое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Еремей, правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы рекомендуете какие-то практики собственноручного сочинения?

----------


## Еремей

Напрячь, расслабить - это классическая релаксация.
Сосредоточить ум, освободить ум - это Шакьямуни. 
Ну, я тоже кое-что в этом понимаю...
Но не скажу!

----------


## woltang

"А вчем заключается жить отминусовав свое Я и стать одним с природой?

То есть вы живете не для себя, а ради других?"
  Это значит свой эгоизм заменяем альтруизмом. Только не ради других, а для .Я пробую так жить  :Smilie: ....

----------


## Вао

> "А вчем заключается жить отминусовав свое Я и стать одним с природой?
> 
> То есть вы живете не для себя, а ради других?"
>   Это значит свой эгоизм заменяем альтруизмом. Только не ради других, а для .Я пробую так жить ....


Жить ради других???  :Mad:   А не получится, что отказавшись от своего эгоизма, вы будите потакать эгоизму существ, которым вы помогаете?

Ну например вы накормили и выходили голодного, умирающего волка. А он спустя некоторое время загрыз несколько детей. Как бы не получить обратный эффект от такого альтруизма.    :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Вао, выкинь это!

----------


## Борис

Володь, ты уверен, что за нежеланием накормить умирающего волка стоит сострадание к его потенциальным жертвам, а не что-то другое?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жить ради других???   А не получится, что отказавшись от своего эгоизма, вы будите потакать эгоизму существ, которым вы помогаете?
> 
> Ну например вы накормили и выходили голодного, умирающего волка. А он спустя некоторое время загрыз несколько детей. Как бы не получить обратный эффект от такого альтруизма.


А ведь Марина конкретно уточнила - не ради, а для!  :Smilie: 
Я согласен, хотя, я бы не резал между "я" и "другие", но это к вопросу "кто я".
Заботиться о жизни - правильное действие. И при этом разделения жизни на "я" и "не я" - не обязательно.  Но и это снова - к вопросу "кто я". 
Зависимость от "результатов жизнедеятельности" - бывает замещающей само "я". "Это я нарисовал, это я сколотил, это я (простите) накакал".  
Вао Цзы, отказавшись (не борясь!!!) от своего эгоизма, освобождаетесь и от эгоизма существ. Чему потакать? Кому помогать?
Если Вы не ожидаете эффектов - значит нет эгоизма. Если ожидаете, значит Ваше представление о "правильном" сильнее Вашего восприятия правильного.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> рада тебе так же БТРэрушка!
> 1.Мирские практики - не мирские -если определена цель, зачем разделять? Ясность ,ясность и ещё раз ясность.


Согласен. Тут разделение искусственное. Но разучивая ноты не выучишь слова песни. Учиться можно с ясным сознанием, и с неясным сознанием. Но одной ясностью обучение не заменяется. Как там было у Вон Мен Сунима про "большой вопрос"?




> 2. кто ещё кроме человка мыслит, проявляет свои чувства, эмоции? можешь себе представить сколько своей личной энергии тратит человек на эмоции, мышление?


Да, это ты верно подметила. Я тоже обращаю на это внимание. Часто вместо размышлений и трепета эмоций можно просто делать должное. Но для этого нужно уметь отказываться от сомнений так же, как от фантомных болей, от кругов перед глазами, от желания почесать укус комара. Однако же мы и без того не отделимы от природы. И мысли, эмоции - они просто есть. Ведь даже глядя на один и тот же закат, на один и тот же речной перекат, слушая один и тут же звон колокола - наше восприятие различно и никто, никогда не узнает, кто и как это воспринял. 
Мы отправляемся из разных точек, иногда наши пути пересекаются, и дальше мы снова разлетаемся. Давай вспомним общую цель - избавление от страданий. Ведь не важно, много или мало мы думаем - важно, создаем ли мы себе страдания, или принимаем происходящее невзирая на те отличия, которые мы видим между тем, что представляем и тем, что воспринимаем.
Услышав о том, что эгоизм ведет к страданиям - многие ли вспомнят, что их восприятие "я" и того, что это "я" производит - лишь их воображение? Бороться с эгоизмом это то же, что создавать его. Так и так тратится много энергии  :Smilie: 
Вот это самое "кто я?" - это ответ, а не вопрос. 
Думая о том, что наши действия являются частью "я", что они создают "мое"... или не думая об этом - мы остаемся частью природы. Забота - это наше правильное действие. 
Ну, люди сомневаются. Они заменяют заботу озабоченностью. Они рисуют много запретов между собой и заботой. Они ждут указаний и разрешений. Ответной заботы, например. 
Мне нравятся чистые действия, но и представление цели, ясные мысли, которые помогают мне достигать чистых действий - мне тоже по душе. 
Может быть, более длительная практика чистых, несомненных действий покажет мне, что и эти "ясные мысли" - тоже всего лишь фетиш? ;-) Пока я лишь моделирую, как это могло бы быть. Помню твой наказ: не моделируй! 
Спасибо тебе за него  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## woltang

"А не получится, что отказавшись от своего эгоизма, вы будите потакать эгоизму существ, которым вы помогаете?"
   1.  когда помогаете другим - не котролируйте себя и других просто помогайте.( или не помогайте).
   2.  что бы видеть результат своих действий  нужо учиться мудрости,то есть знать что делаешь( не путайте со словом думать). Пока мудрости не нажито следует следовать обетам.ПОэтому если вас беспокоит судьба выкормленого вами волка отдайте его в зоопарк  к примеру. Тогда ваш опыт альтруизма не будет иметь обратного результата  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

пожалуйста БТР.  :Smilie:  

"на один и тот же речной перекат, слушая один и тут же звон колокола - наше восприятие различно и никто, никогда не узнает, кто и как это воспринял. "

      " Когда вы думаете ваш ум и мой ум различны. Но когда ваш ум чист ,мой ум чист,  - мы одно и различий нет"        ДССН

----------


## Won Soeng

Осознал  :Smilie:  Разные только слова.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Валерий Абаншин

Я думаю, что  только при достижении просветления можно понять, зачем оно нужно.
Если ответить на этот вопрос с приземлённой точки зрения, то просветление нужно мне и, думаю многим людям, для достижения состояния, когда ты реализуешся максимально полно и свободно, и, чувствуешь всеми фибрами души(тела и т.д.), что ты поступаешь правильно в каждый момент жизни.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я думаю, что  только при достижении просветления можно понять, зачем оно нужно.
> Если ответить на этот вопрос с приземлённой точки зрения, то просветление нужно мне и, думаю многим людям, для достижения состояния, когда ты реализуешся максимально полно и свободно, и, чувствуешь всеми фибрами души(тела и т.д.), что ты поступаешь правильно в каждый момент жизни.


_"...нет необходимости пытаться достичь какого-то особого состояния сознания. Когда вы пытаетесь достичь чего-то, ваше сознание начинает блуждать где-то в стороне. Когда вы не пытаетесь достичь чего бы то ни было, ваше собственное тело и сознание пребывают прямо здесь"
Сюнро Судзуки, "Сознание Дзен - сознание начинающего"_

Просто будьте здесь и сейчас. Это и есть просветление. Поиски другого просветления - просто потеря времени. Тренируйте свое внимание быть здесь и сейчас, возращайте его раз за разом в настоящее, как только поймаете себя на вовлечении в размышления, мечтания, воспоминания, сон, апатию или моделирование ситуаций. Просто представьте себе, что комар Вас укусил. Ваши мысли - это чесотка от укуса комара. Вы можете ощущать зуд, но можете не пытаться от него избавиться. Возвращайтесь в здесь и сейчас - это и есть сознание просветленного.
Правильность и неправильность - лишь оценки. Моделирование "а как это должно было бы быть?" Здесь и сейчас все правильно, все сложилось так, как к тому и шло. Отбросив иллюзию борьбы с прошлым, отбросив неприятие настоящего  - Вы сразу просветлены.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Валерий Абаншин

Здесь и сейчас все правильно, все сложилось так, как к тому и шло. 

Разве это не оценка?   :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здесь и сейчас все правильно, все сложилось так, как к тому и шло. 
> 
> Разве это не оценка?


Да, тут Вы зрите в корень  :Smilie:  Настоящее не зависит от оценок. Оно просто есть. Его нельзя оценивать. Да, слово "правильно" отдает оценкой. Но каждое слово может быть сказано с позиции относительной, сравнительной, и с позиции абсолютной - принимающей. 
Правильными и неправильными могут быть размышления.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Вао

> Если ответить на этот вопрос с приземлённой точки зрения, то просветление нужно мне и, думаю многим людям, для достижения состояния, когда ты реализуешся максимально полно и свободно, и, чувствуешь всеми фибрами души(тела и т.д.), что ты поступаешь правильно в каждый момент жизни.


Я тоже пришел к похожему выводу. Для меня Просветление это как исцеление человека от страшной и затяжной  болезни. Исцелившегося человека не раздражает окружающий мир. Он не чувствует злобы и агрессии. А его мозг (душа) наполняется радостью,добротой, гармонией и состраданием  ко всему живому, а возможно и ко всей неживой природе.   :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

Просвлетление - это поиск истины.... нет наверно это и есть истина....

 Если человек не ищет ее, то просвлетление не нужно ему.... Ему не понять что это никогда, ему не понять зачем оно никогда, ему не понять что дает оно никогда. 

Тот кто не слушает, тот не услышет; Тот кто не смотрит , тот не увидет; Тот кто не идет, тот не дойдет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просвлетление - это поиск истины.... нет наверно это и есть истина....
> 
>  Если человек не ищет ее, то просвлетление не нужно ему.... Ему не понять что это никогда, ему не понять зачем оно никогда, ему не понять что дает оно никогда. 
> 
> Тот кто не слушает, тот не услышет; Тот кто не смотрит , тот не увидет; Тот кто не идет, тот не дойдет.


Что есть истина и кто ее ищет?

Посмотрите вокруг. Во всем, что Вас окружает нет присущих этому идей, кроме тех, которые Вы рождаете. Где нет идей, там нет истины и не истины. Когда Вы просто видите, слышите, чувствуете - Вы просветлены. Однажды уловив и осознав мгновения чистого восприятия, незамутненного сомнениями и идеями, спокойным умом, Вы запоминаете это состояние и практикуете его укрепление мгновение за мгновением, день за днем. Тогда все, что Вы видите, слышите, ощущаете - истина. 
Где путь и движение - внутри или снаружи?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Igaa

> Что есть истина и кто ее ищет?
> 
> Когда Вы просто видите, слышите, чувствуете - Вы просветлены. Однажды уловив и осознав мгновения чистого восприятия, незамутненного сомнениями и идеями, спокойным умом,


Мы очищаем ум для восприятия, мы избавляемся от сомнений, успокаиваем ум...
Все это нам дает слышать видетьть.... И мы увидем истину ведь так? мы вопримем истину... Ведь так... Разве это не путь к истине, через успокоение ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы очищаем ум для восприятия, мы избавляемся от сомнений, успокаиваем ум...
> Все это нам дает слышать видетьть.... И мы увидем истину ведь так? мы вопримем истину... Ведь так... Разве это не путь к истине, через успокоение ума?


Не сомневайтесь  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Igaa

> Не сомневайтесь


Даже и не думал!   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\И мы увидем истину ведь так? мы вопримем истину... Ведь так... Разве это не путь к истине, через успокоение ума?\\\

Нет

----------


## Igaa

> \\\
> 
> Нет


Откуда знаете?    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

_Будда сказал: “Это так, это так. В действительности, Субхути, нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Субхути, если бы существовал способ, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи, то Будда Возжигающий Светльник не мог бы сказать обо мне: “В будущем ты станешь Буддой по имени Шакьямуни”. И таким образом, в действительности нет способа обретения аннутара самьяк самбодхи. И по этой причине Будда Возжигающий светильник сказал обо мне: “В будущем ты станешь Буддой по имени Шакьямуни”. И по какой причине? Так Приходящий — это истинная реальность природы всех дхарм.40 Если люди говорят, что Так Приходящий обрел аннутара самьяк самбодхи, то следует понимать, что в действительности нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Будда мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи. В том аннутара самьяк самбодхи, которое обрел Так Приходящий, нет ни сущностного, ни пустого. И по этой причине Так Приходящий учил, что все дхармы являются дхармами Будды. Субхути, то, о чем говорят, как о всех дхармах, не есть все дхармы._

http://etor.h1.ru/diamond1.htm

----------


## Ersh

Конечно, практиковать медитацию крайне необходимо, но какой смысл успокаивать мысли, не следуя Сердцу?

----------


## Еремей

> Не согласен. Для действий тоже нужны и знания, и опыт.


Действия должны быть осмысленными.  :Smilie:  



> Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг на вопрос "Всех ли можно быстро спасти?" ответил: "А кому нужно спасение?"
> Говорить об абстрактной необходимости просветления - пустое занятие. 
> Все проповедование буддизма находится в конкретных делах и действиях.


Если спасение нужно ослам, я загоняю их в стойло, а не проповедую буддизм.

----------


## Chikara

Просветление нужно для действия

----------


## Igaa

> Конечно, практиковать медитацию крайне необходимо, но какой смысл успокаивать мысли, не следуя Сердцу?


А кто говорил о не следовании сердцу?

----------


## Люся

_Просветление - непросветление, все словестные определения. Мне вот не нравится свет, не люблю я яркий свет, не люблю яркое солнце, люблю темноту, мягкий лунный свет.  Я знаю что просветление лишь слово, и не означет дословно "увидеть свет". Игра слов. И все эти слова мне кажутся бессмысленными. И я пишу опять как не я, как за меня кто то. И я нехотя иду куда то, просто зная что так надо. А как называется не хочу знать даже, зачем оно нужно тоже. Я чую. Иду в туда - где - сюда, окажусь там - где - здесь, по Пути, которого нет, Я - которой тоже нет... 
Самый явный признак того, что все "путем", это когда не можешь остановоться, не можешь отказаться от чего то непонятного твоим мозгам, но принимаемого тобой чуть ниже-выше сердца или пупка, когда задаешь себе каждый день вопросы, важность которых обсолютно не ощущаешь... 
А зачем нужно просветление, это вопрос совершенно абстрактный, потому как я не знаю что такое просветление, и никто не знает, потому как нет среди нас ни одного ботхисаттвы. Или есть? Тогда я жду вас в чате каждый день. Расскажете мне, слишком ли ярок свет при просветлении? 
ПиСи: Это была шутка 
ПиПиСи: Шутка _

----------


## Chikara

Просветление нужно хотя бы для того, чтобы у вас не воняло из подмышек (эту болезнь быстро лечат в Китае) и пивом с воблой на газете, чтобы вы не запивали суп компотом, чтобы вы не говорили часто люблю и судьба, чтобы вы были тепимыми и внимательными к другим, чтобы вы не поддакивали сильному, чтобы вы заметили маленького зеленого кучнечика, который притаился у вас на брюках, чтобы вы не рвали цветы в лесу для любимой и многое многое другое, всего не перечислишь.

----------


## Люся

> Просветление нужно хотя бы для того, чтобы у вас не воняло из подмышек (эту болезнь быстро лечат в Китае) и пивом с воблой на газете, чтобы вы не запивали суп компотом, чтобы вы не говорили часто люблю и судьба, чтобы вы были тепимыми и внимательными к другим, чтобы вы не поддакивали сильному, чтобы вы заметили маленького зеленого кучнечика, который притаился у вас на брюках, чтобы вы не рвали цветы в лесу для любимой и многое многое другое, всего не перечислишь.


_Хм, странно! Я думала для этого достаточно мыть под мышками и пользоваться антипесрперантом,  Lady(Menen) speed stik весьма кстати эффективное средство  А суп то почему не запивать компотом? Пиво понятно, алкЫгль, вопла воняет долго рыбой, а чем компот то не вписался? И почему не надо говорить люблю и судьба? Люблю так вобще окрыляет человека кому говоришь, а слова "судьба", спобна закрыть тему сплетен еще не открывшись. А для всего остальное достаточно просто иметь совесть и хорошее воспитание. Неееееее не то все это. что то там еще должно быть, в ентом просветлении..._

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просветление нужно хотя бы для того, чтобы у вас не воняло из подмышек (эту болезнь быстро лечат в Китае) и пивом с воблой на газете, чтобы вы не запивали суп компотом, чтобы вы не говорили часто люблю и судьба, чтобы вы были тепимыми и внимательными к другим, чтобы вы не поддакивали сильному, чтобы вы заметили маленького зеленого кучнечика, который притаился у вас на брюках, чтобы вы не рвали цветы в лесу для любимой и многое многое другое, всего не перечислишь.


Экое комплексное тестирования для "просветления" Вы себе составили... Зачем оно Вам?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> _Хм, странно! Я думала для этого достаточно мыть под мышками и пользоваться антипесрперантом,  Lady(Menen) speed stik весьма кстати эффективное средство  А суп то почему не запивать компотом? Пиво понятно, алкЫгль, вопла воняет долго рыбой, а чем компот то не вписался? И почему не надо говорить люблю и судьба? Люблю так вобще окрыляет человека кому говоришь, а слова "судьба", спобна закрыть тему сплетен еще не открывшись. А для всего остальное достаточно просто иметь совесть и хорошее воспитание. Неееееее не то все это. что то там еще должно быть, в ентом просветлении..._


Вам мало? Вы хотите еще что-то добавить? 
Давайте поступим иначе - выбросим из просветления все ненужное и наносное. Чтобы не было причины говорить себе - о, я еще не могу быть просветленной, ведь мне еще надо то, се...
Что Вам останется делать, когда Вы не будете ничего создавать между собой и просветлением?

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Igaa

> _Хм, странно! Я думала для этого достаточно мыть под мышками и пользоваться антипесрперантом,  Lady(Menen) speed stik весьма кстати эффективное средство_


Кстати потоотделение, это естественный процес терморегуляции организма, используя всякие такие штуки, вы идете вразрез со своим организмом.  На самом деле вся вонь от неправильного питания, если организм чист и правильно питается, все в нем процесе идут гармонично с природой, то пот будет, но вони такой нет...... Неприятные запахи это сигнал того что, что то идет не так.....   :Smilie:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Айк

К вопросу о гигиене...  :Smilie: 

_
Fixing a Pot
Zen Master Seung Sahn

In the countryside of Korea, people used to come together for big markets that lasted several days. Once a young man went to sell his vegetables and buy some rice. While he was there he saw an old monk just standing completely still in the sun for five minutes. The monk was wearing wintertime clothes, and they were old and torn. It was summer, and the sun was very hot -- Korean people don't like this sun -- but this old monk just stood still for five minutes. 

The young man thought as he watched him, "This old monk, is he crazy? Does he have no consciousness, only standing still like this?" So afterwards, when the monk started walking around, the young man went up to him and said, "Excuse me, I would like to know why you stand still in the sun for five minutes.'' 

The old man looked at him and said, ''Lunch time.'' 

"Lunch time? Who is having lunch?'' 

The old monk showed him the inside of his robe -- there were little animals, parasites, like lice. "If I move, they cannot eat, so I only stand still while they take lunch.'' 

The young man thought this monk must have a wonderful mind, to be so kind to little animals, so he asked him if he could become his student. 

The monk looked at his face and said, "Not possible.'' 

"Why not possible?" asked the young man. 

''Why do you want to become a monk?'' 

''Well, I don't like married life. I want to find the correct way. You say you give lunch to these small animals, so I have this very strong feeling that maybe this is the correct way. So I like you, so I want to be your student.'' <...>
_
© Providence Zen Center 
http://www.kwanumzen.com/pzc/oldnews...ixingapot.html

----------


## Николай Г.

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Я не знаю и не задумываюсь так же, как над вопросом "зачем жизнь?".

Уверен в таком ответе - *Карма*.

----------


## Won Soeng

Просветление - это не что-то нужное. Просветление - это наиболее естественное состояние. Всегда, когда ум не захвачен омрачениями - ум просветлен.
Когда ребенок плачет - что Вы делаете?
Когда Ваша нога болит - что Вы делаете?
Стремление к просветлению - это стремление к избавлению от безусловного подчинения омрачениям. 
Не видеть страданий - это омрачение. Видеть страдания, но не действовать под их влиянием - это просветление.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Николай Г.

БТР, просветление - это естественный процесс (нечто близкое к понятию "эволюция") или же это результат намеренной практики пути ищущего Его?

----------


## Won Soeng

Николай, просветление - это не процесс. Это обозначение отсутствия омрачений ума. Когда человек омрачен, его действия мотивированы омраченным восприятием, ограничены привязанностью внимания.
Например, человек, который боится собаки обходит короткую улицу другими путями, даже не зная, что его страх не связан с этой самой конкретной собакой, он просто действует воспринимая только страх и не проверяя причины этого страха. Такое неведение мешает восприятию.
Для того, чтобы освободиться от омрачений необходима практика. Во первых - тренировка внимания, во вторых - освобождение внимания.
В процессе освобождения от навязчивых омрачений происходит и освобождение от омрачений связанных с иллюзиями разделения на "я" и "не я", "мое" и "не мое".
Бодхисаттва не помогает другим. Бодхисаттва помогает всем. Просто потому что он отбросил иллюзии границ своего и несвоего. Равной заботы требуют органы тела Бодхисаттвы и органы тела живущих рядом людей. Если другой человек не способен о себе позаботиться сам, он омрачен неправильными представлениями, и эти представления заставляют его приносить своему телу и телам других людей вред, Бодхисаттва заботится о теле этого человека до тех пор, пока тот не будет способен освободиться от омрачений.
Но Бодхисаттва не уделяет всю свою заботу только этому человеку.
Так же как и любой человек способен прервать обед для того чтобы открыть дверь пришедшему гостю.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2022)

----------


## Николай Г.

Недавно услышал такое представление о Просветлении:
_Просветление - это передача жизненного опыта сущности (души) уму._

----------


## Саян

Чтобы ответить на вопрос "зачем", нужно понимать, что такое просветление с позиции непросветленного. Мне не удалось найти сколько-нибудь внятного описания, и понятно, почему: высший психический опыт не может быть понят с позиций низшего. То есть, передать просветленность на уровне описания ощущений невозможно. 
Поэтому я стал искать характеристику просветленности с рациональной позиции - мозга, нейрофизиологии, психических процессов, психиатрии. Получилось, что просветление - это потеря критичности. Действительно, адвайта, таковость, недуальность - всё это прямо-таки кричит об отсутствии любого отношения к вещам и сущностям. Иногда добавляется бессубъектность (нет и критикующего). Поскольку рациональное мышление невозможно без критики, просветляться я боюсь и не хочу.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


Есть так называемые четыре мысли, разворачивающие ум к освобождению и просветлению. Если их лет 10 каждый день изучать и повторять и смотреть, как они проявляются в жизни, то обязательно поймете зачем оно. Только это будет не просто какой набор букв, который промелькнул и исчез. Понимание будет изнутри.

Мысли вроде бы простые, но они довольно значимые  -- 
-драгоценное человеческое тело, и его преимущества,
-непостояноство, почему все меняется,
-закон причины и следствия, и как делать чтобы было хорошо
-почему состояние Будды является чем-то особенным

----------


## PampKin Head

> - А зачем нужно просветление?


https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

----------


## Балдинг

> - А зачем нужно просветление?





> https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm





> И открылось мне знание и видение: "Безусловно мое освобождение, это – последнее рождение, нет становления больше"


Что кстати характерно, коллега, умы, пребывающие в так называемой очевидной эмпирической парадигме (не измышлять не видимое и т.д.), как бы не сомневаются в том, что это их первое и последнее рождение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что кстати характерно, коллега, умы, пребывающие в так называемой очевидной эмпирической парадигме (не измышлять не видимое и т.д.), как бы не сомневаются в том, что это их первое и последнее рождение.





> *И пока*, монахи, *не стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть*, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – *до тех пор*, монахи, *не заявлял я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением*, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми

----------

Балдинг (24.07.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> И пока, монахи, не стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – до тех пор, монахи, не заявлял я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми


Yes it is!
Видимо забыл смайлик пририсовать :-)

Но ведь, коллега, если с другой стороны посмотреть, много кому "чистым знанием" стало "кое-что" видно.
Помните, кому-то, допустим, классы (в марксистском контексте) стали отчетливо видны, кто-то "Розу мира" увидел, у кого-то атман с брахмой соединились, а кто-то там же ригпу усмотрел, иной же периодическую таблицу элементов, или элементов в смысле стихий и т.д. и т.п. Имя им ("чистым знаниям") -- легион. Неисповедимы пути Господни в _интерпретации_ эмпирических *ощущенческих комплексов*.

P.S. Вот меня больше печалит, что как-то интересный вопрос Вам задал, в контексте понимания некоторых типов умов, на который Вы не ответили. А на не интересные посты отвечаете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> много кому "чистым знанием" стало "кое-что" видно









> А на не интересные посты отвечаете.


Потому что те вопросы мне не интересны, а эти интересны.

----------


## Саян

Я все больше склоняюсь к тому, что просветление - это полная потеря критики к чему-то: объекту, концепции, божеству, ощущению и т.д.
Анализируем любую фразу, касающуюся просветления, задавая вопрос: сомневается ли просветленный в своих ощущениях, считает ли он, что с ним происходит что-то неправильное? Ответ всегда будет - не сомневается, абсолютно точно не считает. Это и есть потеря критики в ее классическом понимании в психиатрии. 

Примеры. 

- Адвайта видит вещи пустыми, как чистую данность, таковость: в этом мировоззрении неправильность в принципе невозможна, критиковать нечего.

Подобное можно встретить во многих буддийских текстах (брал с этого сайта): 
_"Если мы сможем перейти от знания обусловленной природы частных групп явлений к пониманию обусловленности как вселенского закона, а от этого понимания – к постижению сверхлогической Истины, символом которой он является, тогда мы увидим в текстах, касающихся учения об обусловленном совозникновении, не клубок «противоречий», а дополняющие друг друга аспекты удивительно последовательного и глубокого учения."_
Это прямое указание на то, что просветляющийся должен потерять критику к Учению. 

_"Вы глядите внутрь и внезапно все, что вы искали, предстает перед вами"_
Очевидно, Ошо считает, что здесь истина достигнута, больше искать не надо - это потеря критики к найденному

_"В состоянии Просветления человек использует свой полный потенциал так, что каждая мысль, каждое действие становятся спонтанно правильными."_
Ю. Сычева говорит, что теряется критичность к своим действиям.

- в даосизме просветлиться можно как угодно и на что угодно, единственная характеристика должна быть такая, что ты воспринимаешь это самое нечто как высшую истину, лишенную всякой критики.

Отсюда вывод: целесообразнее всего просветлиться в отношении того, что ты хочешь нести в мир. Придумывая стартап - будь критичен, но когда всё придумал и начал развивать - просветлись, чтобы все инвесторы тоже уверовали в твою Истину :Smilie:  

Так получается? Пощу в форуме, чтобы мои рассуждения покритиковали.

И кстати, раз буддийская диссоциация считается полностью обратимой, то, может, просветленность тоже обратима?

----------


## Шуньшунь

Что такое "буддийская диссоциация"?

----------


## Саян

> Что такое "буддийская диссоциация"?


Диссоциация относится к методам психологической защиты. Это реакция на психологическую травму, при которой личность, субъект, воспринимается как бы со стороны и в далеко зашедших случаях может вовсе отрицаться.
Саттипатхана предполагает нанесение себе глубочайшей психологической травмы через осознание смертности и созерцание трупов (в числе прочего), и у адепта возникает заранее подготовленная диссоциация в виде понимания невозможности Я, эго; отрицания страдающего субъекта. 

Как я понимаю, такая диссоциация, хоть и считается желательной, может быть обращена вспять - это будет возвращением в сансару. 

Очевидно, просветленность имеет совершенно другую природу, это не механизм защиты, и мне непонятно, может ли она быть отменена человеком для себя ради возврата к рациональному мышлению.

----------


## Балдинг

> Очевидно, просветленность имеет совершенно другую природу, это не механизм защиты, и мне непонятно, может ли она быть отменена человеком для себя ради возврата к рациональному мышлению.


Лемматическая вводная

На всякий случай договоримся, что случаи, когда к религии прибегают:
а) в контексте эскапизма и психотерапии (которых (случаев) так много, что многие "буддийское видео" практически невозможно смотреть (или невозможно смотреть без слез));
б) в качестве стиля жизни;
в) по инерции, и т.п.
мы не учитываем.

Тезис

А. Есть предположение, что, если рассматривать сферический процесс опросветлевания в онтогенезе, то поначалу персональный опыт включенности в это состояние ума йогина носит периодический характер. И как бы задача состоит в стабилизации пребывания ума в целевом регистре (нежели задача выпасть из него).

Б. Йогическая работа с умом (памятуем лемму) рациональна. Как бы не нужно возвращаться туда, откуда не уходили.

----------


## Саян

Тезисы понятны. Работа с умом рациональна, а просветление поначалу временно. 
Но они нисколько не исключают иррациональности просветления. 

Я даже могу представить себе гуру, который говорит, что мозг рационален и требует к себе рационального подхода, четкого понимания причин и следствий - чтобы его проще было вскрыть и просветлить, и больше никаких рациональных вопросов не возникало :Smilie:  
Гуру, который ставит ценность "истинного знания" выше ценности научного знания, которое оперирует вероятностями и потому всегда критично. 
Типа, "вам больше не нужны вопросы, потому что  у вас появилась непоколебимая уверенность, что вы знаете все ответы". 

Если всё именно так, то я предпочту страдание, сансару - далеко не факт что даже негативная сансара обязательно должна быть неприятной, может быть и наоборот. 

Впрочем, должна быть какая-то лазейка.

----------


## Aion

> Что такое "буддийская диссоциация"?


Мы скандхи, скандхи, скандхи, а вовсе не "буддист"...

----------

Антончик (29.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2019), Шуньшунь (29.07.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Мы скандхи, скандхи, скандхи, а вовсе не "буддист"...


Как хорошо сказано)))) Но наверно достигнув такого состояния жить в социуме будет как минимум непривычно и надо будет в корне менять свой образ жизни - типа забить на все и сидеть)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как хорошо сказано)))) Но наверно достигнув такого состояния жить в социуме будет как минимум непривычно и надо будет в корне менять свой образ жизни - типа забить на все и сидеть)


Зачем сидеть? Непривычно может быть только пока есть отождествление с кем-то, кому непривычно.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Зачем сидеть? Непривычно может быть только пока есть отождествление с кем-то, кому непривычно.


А что еще делать? Ну меня нет, есть только печатание пальцев по клавиатуре, звук компа, слова появляются на мониторе. Аааа, задумался только что, да, не имеет смысла что-то делать, но и смысл есть во всем. Смысл в самом этом моменте, в этих самых скандхах, которые появляются и исчезают. А как будет потом никто не знает. Не обязательно сидеть, да, но что ты будешь делать осознав себя только лишь скандхами загадка большая, но все равно это будет в корне отличаться от того что делал раньше. Надеюсь понятно изложил, просто печатал по ходу полета мысли.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не обязательно сидеть, да, но что ты будешь делать осознав себя только лишь скандхами загадка большая, но все равно это будет в корне отличаться от того что делал раньше.


Да, будет в корне отличаться. Будет преисполнено мудростью и состраданием. Пример же есть — Будда когда полностью осознал природу вещей, стал передавать Дхарму на благо всех существ. Вот и мы будем так же поступать.

----------

Aion (31.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2019), Шуньшунь (29.07.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Но наверно достигнув такого состояния жить в социуме будет как минимум непривычно и надо будет в корне менять свой образ жизни - типа забить на все и сидеть)


Так социум по определению из скандх состоит, так что гармония гарантирована)

----------


## Балдинг

> Тезисы понятны. Работа с умом рациональна, а просветление поначалу временно. 
> Но они нисколько не исключают иррациональности просветления. 
> 
> Я даже могу представить себе гуру, который говорит, что мозг рационален и требует к себе рационального подхода, четкого понимания причин и следствий - чтобы его проще было вскрыть и просветлить, и больше никаких рациональных вопросов не возникало 
> Гуру, который ставит ценность "истинного знания" выше ценности научного знания, которое оперирует вероятностями и потому всегда критично. 
> Типа, "вам больше не нужны вопросы, потому что  у вас появилась непоколебимая уверенность, что вы знаете все ответы". 
> 
> Если всё именно так, то я предпочту страдание, сансару - далеко не факт что даже негативная сансара обязательно должна быть неприятной, может быть и наоборот. 
> 
> Впрочем, должна быть какая-то лазейка.


Попробую иными словами.

Профилактическая вводная: возможно используемая Вами модель "гуру истинного знания" снижает *потенциал продуктивного понимания* тех вещей, о которых мы с Вами пытаемся говорить.

Дисциплинирующая вводная: не забываем (памятуем) дискурс [с чего начался наш разговор*].

Собственно дополнительные тезисы иными словами:
а) есть мнение, что при последовательной трансформации ума в направлении, противоположном деградации, ум, в принципе (если осознан, трезв и бдит -- сиречь рационален), помнит пройденные им стадии;
б) есть мнение, что наполняется более действительным содержанием такое понятие, как "диапазон";
в) есть мнение, что трансформация, указанная в пункте (а), включает в себя рост произвола ума в управлении регистрами ума в указанном в пункте (б) диапазоне;
г) возврат трансформированного ума к тому регистру, который Вы назвали "рациональное мышление" [парадигма обыденного сознания, или common sense, или "не хуже, чем у людей", или "ничто человеческое нам не чуждо" и т.д.], в принципе возможен (см. также пункт (в)) по произволу трансформированного ума; однако это подобно тому, как, научившись, наконец, мыслить, ум добровольно возвращает себя к состоянию не-думания**.
___________
* "Очевидно, просветленность имеет совершенно другую природу, это не механизм защиты, и мне непонятно, может ли она быть отменена человеком для себя ради возврата к рациональному мышлению".
** Состояние не-думания -- модель "разумное существование". Разумное существование чего? Т.е. разуму отводится роль обслуживающего потребности этого чего. Что есть, в общем-то, синдром Чикатило, у которого тоже как бы были желания, светлые чаяния, стремление к счастью. А разум все это хозяйство обслуживает, ну чтобы подольше не спалиться ("рационально" же).

P.S. Наверное догадались, что понятие "рациональность", если взглянуть на феномены не столь плоско, имеет не совсем то содержание, которое мы вкладываем в него *по привычке*.

----------


## Саян

Нет, уважаемый Балдинг, рациональное мышление не тождественно здравому смыслу и тем более бездумному обыденному существованию. Рациональное мышление - это, в первую очередь выход из-под когнитивных искажений. 

А не является ли просветленность когнитивным искажением? 
Если это потеря критики, то безусловно, является. 

Но мы должны задать и противоположный вопрос:
А не является ли просветленность способом обойти когнитивные искажения? 
И тут оказывается, что очень даже  возможно! 

Вот интересный список из 21 моделей просветления, который мне удалось найти, только поставив вопрос соответствующим образом.

Пункты 2,4,5,8,9,10 косвенно указывают на возможность избавления от нескольких типов когнитивных искажений на уровне восприятия или первичного понимания. Прямо - ни один, но это дело только в подаче.  Так, восприятие эмоционального страдания как объективности - это само по себе очень сильное и трудноубираемое искажение восприятия. 

Вообще, должен признать, из приведенных по ссылке схем можно построить рабочую модель просветления на уровне ума, т.е. создать такую серию объективных концепций, которая, будучи тщательно обдумана,   позволит испытывать позитивные эффекты, обычно связываемые с просветленностью. И это ОФИГЕННО! Пошел работать.

----------


## Балдинг

> Нет, уважаемый Балдинг, рациональное мышление не тождественно здравому смыслу и тем более бездумному обыденному существованию. Рациональное мышление - это, в первую очередь выход из-под когнитивных искажений.


Очень хорошо! :-)

Тогда тем более не очень понятна наша дискуссия.
Давайте суммируем.
Работа с умом рациональна --> если она получается, ум трансформируется, в частности, в указанных выше аспектах (острее, чувствительнее, податливее, дисциплинированнее и т.п.) --> т.е. мы как бы и не покидали лоно рациональности, но наоборот последовательно в нем оставались.

Тогда в "Очевидно, просветленность имеет совершенно другую природу, это не механизм защиты, и мне непонятно, может ли она быть отменена человеком для себя ради возврата к рациональному мышлению" подчеркнутая часть как бы теряет смысл, с учетом Вашей оговорки в комментируемом посте.

Но кажется я начинаю смекать, по-видимому у Вас под "просветлением" понимается не лучший его вариант (или не тот вариант, который я косвенно транслировал в трех своих сообщениях).

Ну и в заключение, касательно "может ли отменить", приведу другую иллюстрацию: вообразите человека, который долго жил в потемках и привык к этому, но как-то вдруг так вышло (дух дышит где хочет) начал мыслить. Ему и не захочется возвращаться в то прежнее состояние :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2019), Саян (03.08.2019)

----------


## Палкин Иван

> Что кстати характерно, коллега, умы, пребывающие в так называемой очевидной эмпирической парадигме (не измышлять не видимое и т.д.), как бы не сомневаются в том, что это их первое и последнее рождение.



То есть, вы сейчас открыто заявили что Будда Шакьямуни солгал, когда сказал что он вспомнил свои прошлые жизни? Б`элдынь.

----------


## Саян

> Очень хорошо! :-)
> Но кажется я начинаю смекать, по-видимому у Вас под "просветлением" понимается не лучший его вариант (или не тот вариант, который я косвенно транслировал в трех своих сообщениях).
> 
> Ну и в заключение, касательно "может ли отменить", приведу другую иллюстрацию: вообразите человека, который долго жил в потемках и привык к этому, но как-то вдруг так вышло (дух дышит где хочет) начал мыслить. Ему и не захочется возвращаться в то прежнее состояние :-)


Несколько дней назад моя модель предполагала, что просветление - это некое качество ума, приобретаемое либо единожды, как в дзадзене, либо последовательными итерациями, как в тхераваде, но всегда обладающее зависимыми друг от друга свойствами. Т.е. я думал, что если некоторое свойство, такое как потеря критики, или "ощущение божественности рядом" окажется для просветленных универсальным и неотъемлемым, то означенное качество (просветленость) можно характеризовать с позиции объективной психиатрической патологии.  
Не обязательно ненужной, скорее даже желательной, как например может быть желательной постоянная психическая диссоциация, характеризующаяся отрицанием эго. 
Но, конечно, калечащей. 

Но сейчас у меня несколько другая модель: сами по себе просветляющие практики не создают патологии (опять же, буддийская диссоциация обратима!), но делают для адепта возможным такую патологию выбрать - к примеру, просветлиться в эзотерику, или начать отрицать научное знание с позиций своего высшего опыта. Я знаю людей, которые отрицают объективный мир с позиций такого вот высшего опыта! 

Одно из следствий - если заранее понимать, что сверхчувственный опыт не является истинным, то расстройства личности вполне можно избежать.

----------

Балдинг (03.08.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Посмотрите, о чем говорится в Третьей Благородной Истине, оно вам полегчает с пониманием...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А не является ли просветленность когнитивным искажением? 
> А не является ли просветленность способом обойти когнитивные искажения?


Подкину угля со стороны  :Smilie: 

Психопрактики приводят к снижению остроты переживаний страданий т.е. регулируют эмоциональную сторону жизни пациента.
Рационализация может иметь сходные причины и плоды.
Одержимость критическим отношением увеличивает страдания.
Ощущение внутреннего единства, молчание внутреннего "голоса критика" не является отказом от критики, вполне совместимо со скептицизмом.
Просветление это не "что", но больше "как" - мир не меняется, но отношение к нему и к себе в нем пациента изменяется.
Просветление предлагает упрощение, а не усложнение, то что кажется большим, оказывается меньшим, человек сбрасывает "лишнее", а не приобретает новое.
Т.е. избыточные критичность, эмоциональность, рациональность отпадают, формируется локальный оптимум и все это великолепие только побочный эффект  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений по (09.08.2019)

----------


## Alīno

А зачем нужно страдание ?

----------


## Саян

> Подкину угля со стороны 
> Просветление предлагает упрощение, а не усложнение, то что кажется большим, оказывается меньшим, человек сбрасывает "лишнее", а не приобретает новое.
> Т.е. избыточные критичность, эмоциональность, рациональность отпадают


Вот как бы сброс рациональности и смущает. Ее не может быть слишком много. 
Но я все же надеюсь, что моя рациональность сохранится, а вот связанный с ней периодический недостаток дофамина - пройдет. Он реально не нужен, он напрягает, это атавизм и Вторая Истина - истинна.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем нужно страдание ?


Затем, что это реальность причинообусловленного существования. 

Это как с притяжением планеты Земля. Оно может быть нужно или не нужно, но оно есть....

----------

Крымский (04.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Вот как бы сброс рациональности и смущает. Ее не может быть слишком много.


Может, конечно.
Это заблуждение современного мира, что рацио безвредно и тотально.
Античная философия, например, знала, что рацио ограничено, что коней в упряжке больше и управлять надо всеми, а не одним (белым)  :Smilie: 




> Но я все же надеюсь, что моя рациональность сохранится, а вот связанный с ней периодический недостаток дофамина - пройдет. Он реально не нужен, он напрягает, это атавизм и Вторая Истина - истинна.


Не надейтесь, просто делайте и будь, что будет.
Любые надежды связывают по рукам и ногам, принимайте плоды, как есть.

----------


## Саян

> Может, конечно.
> Это заблуждение современного мира, что рацио безвредно и тотально.
> Античная философия, например, знала, что рацио ограничено, что коней в упряжке больше и управлять надо всеми, а не одним (белым)


Вот да, спасибо за отрицательный пример. Наверное все же дело не в самой просветленности, а в том, что однажды испытанная иллюзия всезнания дает невеже моральное право в дальнейшем забыть про критику и начать транслировать подобную чепуху в массы. 
(попытался высказаться максимально корректно)
(спорить с подобным по существу не имеет смысла)

Но пример действительно характерный. 

Техники, направленные среди прочего на умаление эго, казалось бы неожиданным, но закономерным образом могут приводить к его, эго, выпячиванию - задействуя ощущение возросшей личной авторитетности. "Я познал высшую мудрость, мои заблуждения больше не заблуждения". 

Одна моя знакомая вообще стала считать, что этот мир - иллюзорный, а реален какой-то другой, просто потому, что ее сильные ощущения показались ей более истинными.

----------


## Крымский

> Наверное все же дело не в самой просветленности, а в том, что однажды испытанная иллюзия всезнания дает невеже моральное право в дальнейшем забыть про критику и начать транслировать подобную чепуху в массы.


"Всезнание" относительно мира или себя самого (своего ума)?




> Техники, направленные среди прочего на умаление эго, казалось бы неожиданным, но закономерным образом могут приводить к его, эго, выпячиванию.


Или к злонамеренному уму, поэтому этика так важна.




> Одна моя знакомая вообще стала считать, что этот мир - иллюзорный, а реален какой-то другой, просто потому, что ее сильные ощущения показались ей более истинными.


Чисто технически мир человека иллюзорен, туннель реальности  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> А зачем нужно страдание ?


Вы так говорите, как будто оно "было создано специально с какой-то целью" )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Техники, направленные среди прочего на умаление эго, казалось бы неожиданным, но закономерным образом могут приводить к его, эго, выпячиванию - задействуя ощущение возросшей личной авторитетности. "Я познал высшую мудрость, мои заблуждения больше не заблуждения". 
> 
> Одна моя знакомая вообще стала считать, что этот мир - иллюзорный, а реален какой-то другой, просто потому, что ее сильные ощущения показались ей более истинными.


Ну вот это обычные ошибки, мир не иллюзорный, а подобен иллюзии, разница есть.
Не умаление эго, а понимание того, как оно устроено и как работает, что из себя представляет, а уже потом отсутствие эго в принципе. Разница есть.

----------


## Aion

> А зачем нужно страдание ?


Для его преодоления: где опасность, там и спасение.

----------


## Alīno

> Затем, что это реальность причинообусловленного существования. 
> 
> Это как с притяжением планеты Земля. Оно может быть нужно или не нужно, но оно есть....


Так же как и Избавление от страданий... Если бы изначально наши умы не были чисты мы бы не имели понятия о страдании, но так как изначально наши умы чисты мы видим грязь.

При этом это не значит что так как изначально ум чист что его не нужно очистить. Как сказал Аджан Чаа: это как если бы я вылил помои на пол и говорил бы что мне не надо ничего делать ведь пол изначально чист от помоев...

Вопрос темы задан не корректно. Вопрос должен стоять иначе : зачем нужно страдание? Зачем оставлять помои на полу?

----------

Антончик (06.08.2019)

----------


## Руфус

> Так же как и Избавление от страданий... Если бы изначально наши умы не были чисты мы бы не имели понятия о страдании, но так как изначально наши умы чисты мы видим грязь.
> 
> При этом это не значит что так как изначально ум чист что его не нужно очистить. Как сказал Аджан Чаа: это как если бы я вылил помои на пол и говорил бы что мне не надо ничего делать ведь пол изначально чист от помоев...
> 
> Вопрос темы задан не корректно. Вопрос должен стоять иначе : зачем нужно страдание? Зачем оставлять помои на полу?


Не все видят грязь и страдания для кого то этот мир даже ничего себе – чистый рай.

Получается чем грязней видится мир, тем чище ум.

----------


## Alīno

> Не все видят грязь и страдания для кого то этот мир даже ничего себе – чистый рай.
> 
> Получается чем грязней видится мир, тем чище ум.


Чем чище ум тем больше пикселей на экране, чем больше пикселей на экране тем чётче видны фокусы обманщика, чем виднее фокусы тем чётче видны движения фокусника что нас обманывает, однажды поняв фокус - человека больше не обмануть.

Будда Готама сказал: Делание добра, не делание зла, отчищение ума - это учение всех Будд.

----------


## Саян

> "Всезнание" относительно мира или себя самого (своего ума)?


Я часто слышал такую манипуляцию: 
1) Реален только мир в ощущениях
2) Но ощущения иллюзорны, значит мир иллюзорен
3) Всезнание относительно себя автоматически распространяется на весь мир. 

Иными словами, многие из тех "просветленных" с которыми я общался, на полном серьезе считают что истина, открывшаяся им в ощущениях, есть истина объективная. 
Те, кто привык быть последовательными, идут дальше и заявляют, что неверно всё научное знание цивилизации :Smilie: ) 
Другие просто захватываются нью-эйджевым мировоззрением, которое, как известно, допускает сосуществование взаимоисключающих точек зрения в одном разуме. И они тоже называют это адвайтой. (а разница есть)

Как это может быть по-нормальному: 
Нужно всего лишь разорвать связь между критическим мышлением и дофаминовым страданием. Страдание - иррационально, это просто отдельная структура мозга, доставшаяся нам от первых млекопитающих, и она не заточена работать со сложными и долгоиграющими мыслями.

----------

Антончик (07.08.2019)

----------


## Alīno

> Страдание - иррационально


Рождение, старение, болезнь и смерть - очень рациональны.
Если бы страдание было иррационально то у него бы не было причин и условий, оно бы появлялось рандомно... что ложно. 
Страдание и имеет свою Причину, Избавление и Путь к избавлению, оно абсолютно рационально как и любые другие обусловленные феномены.

----------


## Антончик

> Рождение, старение, болезнь и смерть - очень рациональны.
> Если бы страдание было иррационально то у него бы не было причин и условий, оно бы появлялось рандомно... что ложно. 
> Страдание и имеет свою Причину, Избавление и Путь к избавлению, оно абсолютно рационально как и любые другие обусловленные феномены.


несколько знаю, слово "рациональное" означает то, что вытекает из логики, следствие логики
"иррациональное" - то, что не является результатом логических рассуждений, например восприятие или эмоции

----------


## Саян

Страдание иррационально, потому что - вот возьмем двух человек, которых уволили. Оба семейные, оба одинаково потеряют в деньгах, оба пойдут искать новую работу, оба её со временем найдут. 

Но один переживает, а другой - нет. Поэтому один напьется и накричит на ребенка, а другой - нет. Причина страданий - неотрегулированный, атавистический дофаминовый механизм, а не какие-то объективные обстоятельства. И если он выключается на восьмеричном пути, то первому человеку, конечно, желательно пойти этим путем.

----------


## Крымский

> Иными словами, многие из тех "просветленных" с которыми я общался, на полном серьезе считают что истина, открывшаяся им в ощущениях, есть истина объективная.


Традиционные религии такую позицию не поддерживают, вроде.




> Страдание - иррационально, это просто отдельная структура мозга, доставшаяся нам от первых млекопитающих, и она не заточена работать со сложными и долгоиграющими мыслями.


Мысли не живут отдельно от эмоций, особенно сложные и долгоиграющие.

----------


## Антончик

> Мысли не живут отдельно от эмоций, особенно сложные и долгоиграющие.


Только вот недавно обсуждали, и что мысли могут быть без эмоций, и эмоции без мыслей, и эмоции плюс мысли, и ни эмоций ни мыслей )))

----------


## Балдинг

> ..._многие_ из тех "просветленных" с которыми я _общался_...


Здравствуйте, Саян,
Не могли бы поделиться know how, где пачками брать просветленных, да еще и таких, с которыми поговорить можно было бы?

----------

Лидия (07.08.2019)

----------


## Alīno

> несколько знаю, слово "рациональное" означает то, что вытекает из логики, следствие логики
> "иррациональное" - то, что не является результатом логических рассуждений, например восприятие или эмоции





> Страдание иррационально, потому что - вот возьмем двух человек, которых уволили. Оба семейные, оба одинаково потеряют в деньгах, оба пойдут искать новую работу, оба её со временем найдут. 
> 
> Но один переживает, а другой - нет. Поэтому один напьется и накричит на ребенка, а другой - нет. Причина страданий - неотрегулированный, атавистический дофаминовый механизм, а не какие-то объективные обстоятельства. И если он выключается на восьмеричном пути, то первому человеку, конечно, желательно пойти этим путем.


Любое страдание имеет свои причины и условия. Страдание абсолютно рационально и подчиняется закону причин и следствий.

----------


## Крымский

> Только вот недавно обсуждали, и что мысли могут быть без эмоций, и эмоции без мыслей, и эмоции плюс мысли, и ни эмоций ни мыслей )))


Я пропустил, наверное. И как сложные и долгоиграющие без желания и воли обходятся?

----------


## Алма

А оно и не нужно вовсе.
А придёт и не спросит. Бабахнет из под тишка, и здравствуйте я ваша тётя :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Уже писал, но еще раз повторюсь - "Просветление" - это христианский концепт, натянутый как сова на глобус на буддийский дискурс. В буддизме же говорят об избавлении от страданий. При правильном применении терминологии сразу становится понятно, зачем оно надо.

----------

Won Soeng (08.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2019), Саян (09.08.2019)

----------


## Alex

Да ну? Я никогда не встречал в христианских традиционных текстах ничего похожего на "просветление". Я даже не знаю, как это сказать по-гречески или по-латински. А вот в буддизме есть термин byang chub. Я, к сожалению, не владею санскритом и не могу подробно разобрать этимологию термина bodhi, но вот что пишет лама Тони Дафф, переведший кучу текстов с гору Меру (см. вложение).

Tony Duff about the term Buddha.pdf

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (08.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Да ну? Я никогда не встречал в христианских традиционных текстах ничего похожего на "просветление".


Еnlightenment же, тоже самое, что и "просвещение" на английском.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Любое страдание имеет свои причины и условия. Страдание абсолютно рационально и подчиняется закону причин и следствий.


С моей точки зрения, есть различие между *"имеет причины и является следствием чего-то"* и *"является результатом логического рассуждения"*.
Первое относится ко всем феноменам, второе только к рациональному. В этом и состоит терминологическая разница.

=>

Если страдание является результатом логического рассуждения - то оно рационально.
Если страдание имеет предшествующие причины, то оно такой же пустотный феномен как и всё остальное.

----------


## Антончик

> Я пропустил, наверное. И как сложные и долгоиграющие без желания и воли обходятся?


Да, вы пропустили, я там указывал в том числе и вариант, когда и мысли и эмоции есть в наличии. (там предпоследний вариант в моём перечислении, конкретно он звучал так: "и эмоции плюс мысли")

Как разновидность этой ситуации, может быть вариант, когда продолжающиеся, непроработанные длящиеся эмоции стимулируют проявления определённых повторяющихся мыслей.
Поэтому тут нет противоречия. Но есть и много других вариантов.

Если не очень понятно, то то же самое старое своё утверждение перепишу вот так:

* мысли есть, эмоций нет
* мысли нет, эмоции есть
* мысли есть, эмоции есть
* мыслей нет, эмоций нет

все эти варианты возможны

----------


## Alex

> Еnlightenment же, тоже самое, что и "просвещение" на английском.


Ну так найдите хотя бы пять-шесть примеров использования этого или аналогичного термина в христианском священном писании или в авторитетных христианских текстах (они не на английском, а по большей части на греческом, латинском и сирийском). К тому же скорее не "просвещение", а "озарение". Вот википедия утверждает, что "The word "enlightenment" is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight".

----------


## Shus

Статья Андросова на тему термина "бодхи":
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=27585

Сам считаю, что перевод должен скрупулезно соответствовать традиции (пути и плоду) и контексту употребления.

----------

Alex (08.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну так найдите хотя бы пять-шесть примеров использования этого или аналогичного термина в христианском священном писании или в авторитетных христианских текстах (они не на английском, а по большей части на греческом, латинском и сирийском). К тому же скорее не "просвещение", а "озарение". Вот википедия утверждает, что "The word "enlightenment" is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight".


Тем не менее он в Эпоху Просвещения попал из христианской философии и прямиком из нее же попал в буддийские переводы.  "Is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight" потому что использовался в другом контексте протестантами, например. Вы же понимаете, что Просвещение это борьба против Римской Католической церкви и ее картины мира?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> ...все эти варианты возможны


Если есть монета, то у нее всегда две стороны и ребро есть.
Мысли и эмоции - две стороны одной монеты человеческой психики.
Другое дело, что можно монету под разными углами рассматривать и не видеть одну из сторон в какой-то момент времени.

----------

Евгений по (09.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже писал, но еще раз повторюсь - "Просветление" - это христианский концепт, натянутый как сова на глобус на буддийский дискурс. В буддизме же говорят об избавлении от страданий. При правильном применении терминологии сразу становится понятно, зачем оно надо.


Enlightenment (spiritual)
Где, помимо обилия сведений касательно вост. учений и разного эзотеризма, сказано:

*Christianity*
_See also: Religious conversion and Divinization (Christian)_
The word "enlightenment" is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight. More commonly used terms in the Christian tradition are religious _conversion_ and _revelation_.

Lewis Sperry Chafer (1871–1952), one of the founders of Dispensationalism, uses the word "illuminism". Christians who are "illuminated" are of two groups, those who have experienced true illuminism (biblical) and those who experienced false illuminism (not from the Holy Spirit).[70]

Christian interest in eastern spirituality has grown throughout the 20th century. Notable Christians, such as Hugo Enomiya-Lassalle and AMA Samy, have participated in Buddhist training and even become Buddhist teachers themselves. In a few places Eastern contemplative techniques have been integrated in Christian practices, such as centering prayer.[web 21] But this integration has also raised questions about the borders between these traditions.

----------


## Ersh

Удивительная для переводчика близорукость. Мы тут обсуждаем русское слово "просветление", но никак не английские *enlightment" и простигосподи "illuminism". В православии вполне себе слово "просветление" бытует.

----------


## Alex

> В православии вполне себе слово "просветление" бытует.


Можно примеры?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уже писал, но еще раз повторюсь - "Просветление" - это христианский концепт, натянутый как сова на глобус на буддийский дискурс. В буддизме же говорят об избавлении от страданий. При правильном применении терминологии сразу становится понятно, зачем оно надо.


Совершенно точно. Мудрость прозрения в обнаружении: ну вот же, прекращено страдание, а вот - путь к прекращению!

----------

Монферран (08.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Удивительная для переводчика близорукость. Мы тут обсуждаем русское слово "просветление", но никак не английские *enlightment" и простигосподи "illuminism". В православии вполне себе слово "просветление" бытует.


Речь, как понимаю, зашла о том, существует ли такой русский термин *в христ-ве*, а не сугубо в православии.
По поводу чего и было дато : ) справку из англоязычной Вики, где сказато: "The word "enlightenment" is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight" (т.е. "Слово «просветление» обычно не используется в христианских контекстах для религиозного понимания или прозрения").
Это касательно исходного контекста, ныне срочно изменённого или зауженного по понятным причинам.

*Бытовать* же слово "просветление" может где угодно. В православии -- как в негативном, так и в позитивном смысле. Что не делало и не делает этот "концепт" (т.е. понятие или его содержание) эксклюзивно христианским или православным.
В буддизме же оно соответствует пал. и санскр. _bodhi_, переводимому на русский также как "пробуждение".
При этом *просветление* -- термин, часто используемый в чань/дзэн. Соответствует ему санскр. dhyāna, далеко не всегда соответствующая избавлению от страданий.
И т.д. : )

----------

Балдинг (09.08.2019)

----------


## Ersh

Господибожемой, переводчик, вы понимаете, что в английском языке нет слова "просветление"? Вы понимаете, что "просветление" это слово русского языка, как есть, и пишется кириллицей? Точно так же, как в китайском языке нет слова "просветление", как нет его и в японском языке, а есть слово  菩提,  (pútí) простите мне мой пиньинь. И оно ни графически, ни фонетически ни этимологически не имеет ничего общего с "просветлением" (что по-русски обозначает ощущение ясности сознания, понимания ситуации и т.д.). Этимолдогически же 菩提восходит к понятию индийской философии बोधि, _произносящемуся_ как бодхи, и имеющий семантическое значение как состояние полной осознанности, не-дуальности. Хуэйнэн же прямо говорит - что  Бодхи изначально чисто, и там нечему просветляться (это в Чань, да). Когда термин просветление используется в Чань/Дзен надо понимать что в Чань/Дзен под этим подразумевают. Иначе и получается, что люди совершенно справедливо не понимают, нафига оно нужно. Я прочел Википедию и изрядно повеселился. Впрочем с одним я согласен : "


> Так как понятие просветления в значительной мере связано с практическими аспектами буддизма, оно трудно подлежит вербальному определению."


 Поэтому лучше обратиться к словам Будды, который, как известно учил освобождению от страданий, а никакому "просветлению" не учил.

----------

Балдинг (09.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ersh

> Можно примеры?


https://yandex.ru/search/?text=%D0%B...3&clid=1929745



> Св. Григорий Палама говорил: «Явивший действие ума и просветившийся светом разумений или умным озарением, если посему почтет себя очистившимся, прельщает себя, впадши в ложь, и самомнением широко растворяет двери тому, кто всегда покушается прельщать нас» (8, т.5, с.326).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Постижение
Понимание
Разумение
...

В санскрите "бодхи" с такими значениями используются, не знают там ещё о непонятном случайно получившемся при переводе с английского русском "просветлении", ни о уже этимологически реконструируемом значении "пробуждении" (которое корнеслов "будх\бодх" если и имел, то как минимум ещё до того, как разошлись праиранские и праиндийские языковые общности, а то и до этого, так как уже в древнегреческом корень родственный "будх\бодх" значит - "понимание, разумение, постижение, .. ")

----------

Ersh (08.08.2019), Балдинг (09.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Господибожемой, переводчик, вы понимаете, что в английском языке нет слова "просветление"? Вы понимаете, что "просветление" это слово русского языка, как есть, и пишется кириллицей? Точно так же, как в китайском языке нет слова "просветление", как нет его и в японском языке, а есть слово  菩提,  (pútí) простите мне мой пиньинь. И оно ни графически, ни фонетически ни этимологически не имеет ничего общего с "просветлением" (что по-русски обозначает ощущение ясности сознания, понимания ситуации и т.д.). Этимолдогически же 菩提восходит к понятию индийской философии बोधि, _произносящемуся_ как бодхи, и имеющий семантическое значение как состояние полной осознанности, не-дуальности. Хуэйнэн же прямо говорит - что  Бодхи изначально чисто, и там нечему просветляться (это в Чань, да). Когда термин просветление используется в Чань/Дзен надо понимать что в Чань/Дзен под этим подразумевают. Иначе и получается, что люди совершенно справедливо не понимают, нафига оно нужно. Я прочел Википедию и изрядно повеселился. Впрочем с одним я согласен : " Поэтому лучше обратиться к словам Будды, который, как известно учил освобождению от страданий, а никакому "просветлению" не учил.


Неплохой рерайт статьи "Просветление" из русск. Вики. Да. Похвально, хотя ни разу не в тему...

При этом: 
1) у меня не было и не будет утверждения, будто слово "просветление" -- нерусское или будто в русском языке есть слова иноязычные, традиционно переводимые как _просветление_ или _пробуждение_. Хотя кальки (типа Бодхидхарма от санскр. Bodhidharma или  кит. 菩提达摩) -- встречаются. При этом, если попробовать переводить Bodhisattva (кит. 菩萨) на русск. не так, как принято ("просветлённое/пробуждённое существо" или "сущ-во [стремящееся к] пробуждению"), а как "прозревшее, постигшее, осознанное существо" -- это будет, к сожалению, неправильно. Хотя -- почему нет? Вольному воля! : ) Попробуйте лично перевести хотя бы небольшой будд. текстик с этим словом, (обходясь без кальки), чтобы не быть голословным и убедиться, как радостно оценят такой эксклюзив читатели?

2) Что до упомянутой и дополненной цитаты из Хуйнэна, то в переводе "Сутры помоста" ув. Абаева она звучит так: "Просветление-бодхи изначально чисто". Далее, там же: "Заклинаю вас всегда просветлять себя светом сострадания трех драгоценностей вашей собственной природы!", "Ваши клеши и есть бодхи (просветление)", да и вообще слов с корнем "свет" там без счёту;

3) у меня, как, м.б., ни странно, не было и утверждения, будто Просветление-бодхи изначально грязно... %)

Выходит, спорите с измышленными Вами суждениями. Ну, дело вкуса, опять же, хотя это и некорректно.
Да и зачем Вам, никак не переводчику, вообще все эти претензии к устоявшимся вариантам перевода? Неужто думаете, будто заменив устоявшееся неким своим обратите в буддизм (в Чань, да?) куда более широкие массы? %)

Что до стартового вопроса темы, то он нелепый, ибо требует доп. уточнения "А зачем нужно просветление? -- *Кому?*". Ведь всегда были, есть и, наверное, будут те, кому оно надо до зарезу, и масса тех, кому дхьяны и даже высшее бодхи -- ни к чему.

На чём здесь и закончу, ибо нелепая полемика переводчика с непереводчиком вырождается, как, по опыту, и следовало ожидать, во всё более обильное пахтание вод в ступе ума.

----------


## Ersh

1. 


> Речь, как понимаю, зашла о том, существует ли такой русский термин в христ-ве, а не сугубо в православии.
> По поводу чего и было дато : ) справку из англоязычной Вики, где сказато: "The word "enlightenment" is not generally used in Christian contexts for religious understanding or insight"


 вы просто взялись аргументировать зачем-то на английском языке, приводя английские слова. Любому понятно, что в православии нет слова enlightment. 
2. Да замечательно, в китайском тексте тоже "без счета слов с корнем "свет"?, или все-таки Абаев пытался средствами одного языка передать смысл другого, используя устоявшуюся терминологию?
3. А я и не утверждал, что вы это утверждали, выходит, что вы как всегда спорите сам с собой. У меня нет претензий ни к переводам ни к переводчикам, я пишу о том, что обширный дискурс, который нарос вокруг вульгарно и дословно трактуемого "просветления" зачастую мешает правильному пониманию. Хоть каждый раз тезаурус прилагай. И это проблема. Ну то-есть для производства текстов это не проблема, а для сущностного понимания это иногда проблема, что и продемонстривовал топик.

----------

Won Soeng (09.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Здравствуйте, Саян,
> Не могли бы поделиться know how, где пачками брать просветленных, да еще и таких, с которыми поговорить можно было бы?


Мой рецепт - стать этномузыкантом и ездить по разным фестивалям, там они и собираются :Smilie: 
Понятно, что это их качество сомнительно, но с другой стороны, способа однозначно проверить - нет, поэтому следует для начала верить на слово. 
Затем слушать и сопоставлять. 
Строить модели. 
Читать релевантные книги. 
Потом оказывается, что книги делятся на категории: в одних процессы сознания подаются как не более чем процессы сознания, в других же субъективный опыт пытаются выдать за доказательство чего-то материального за пределами объективного познания. 
А среди людей, именующих себя просветленными, часть согласна считать свое просветление феноменом сознания, но другая - куда большая - верит в объективный (но чудесатый!) мир за пределами исследованного, и активно хочет, чтобы ты тоже в него верил. 
Они ориентируются в джанах шаматхи, результативно практикуют випассану. Они эффектно используют адвайту, чтобы "доказать" свои мировоззрения.

----------

Балдинг (09.08.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> что Бодхи изначально чисто, и там нечему просветляться (это в Чань, да).


Всегда полагал, что Чань - он все же от Дхьян (по этимологии термина), а не от Бодхи... И хотя в дхьяне все чисто (не зря же дхьяны считаются путем очищения ума), но там все же нет того, что называется "очищением воззрения", в которои уже действительно нечему очищаться.

По мне так танха ниродха и есть вполне себе "просветление"... в узком смысле этого термина.

----------


## Саян

> Уже писал, но еще раз повторюсь - "Просветление" - это христианский концепт, натянутый как сова на глобус на буддийский дискурс. В буддизме же говорят об избавлении от страданий. При правильном применении терминологии сразу становится понятно, зачем оно надо.


А при правильном применении нейрофизиологии становится понятно, что тренируется примат передней поясной извилины над лимбической дофаминовой системой, техники в принципе правильные. 

Но вроде как возможна побочка в виде потери рациональности и критики.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А среди людей, именующих себя просветленными, часть согласна считать свое просветление феноменом сознания, но другая - куда большая - верит в объективный (но чудесатый!) мир за пределами исследованного, и активно хочет, чтобы ты тоже в него верил. 
> Они ориентируются в джанах шаматхи, результативно практикуют випассану. Они эффектно используют адвайту, чтобы "доказать" свои мировоззрения.


_Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.

Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.

Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.

Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное"._

https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

Учения даны, чтобы учиться. Если перевод запутывает, предлагает абстракции и не ясен практически даже самому переводчику, такой перевод не является учением. Это все равно что переводчик руководства по эксплуатации чайника не будет знать, что такое кипящая вода, и использует устоявшийся смысл фразы «кипит наш разум возмущенный». 

Важно, чтобы учение оставалось практичным и практическим. Конечно, без внутренних прозрений нельзя отмести абстракции и ложные метафоры. Поэтому и важно практиковать то, что уже ясно, пока не откроется прямой результат этих практик: прозрение в сущность ума и аспекты его деятельности.

Ясный ум нужно узнать среди омрачений. Узнать точно, конкретно и безошибочно. После чего пребывать в нем, позволяя всем омрачениям проявиться в своей причине.

----------

Монферран (09.08.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но вроде как возможна побочка в виде потери рациональности и критики.


Если ты реально пробудился, то  рациональность и критичность уже не имееют значения... Тебе же не надо строить боевой истрибитель шестого поколения к очередной годовщине победы буржуазной контрреволюции в Эрэфе. И чтобы он летал в реальности не только ума.

----------


## Саян

> Если ты реально пробудился, то  рациональность и критичность уже не имееют значения... Тебе же не надо строить боевой истрибитель шестого поколения к очередной годовщине победы буржуазной контрреволюции в Эрэфе. И чтобы он летал в реальности не только ума.


Рациональность - это не инженерия. Это умение думать без искажений, зная их и обходя. Это умение не верить, если нет доказательств. Способность планировать далеко и обходиться без кредитов. Понимание, кому, как и чем помогать, чтобы помощь не пошла во вред. Работать так, чтобы был эффект и польза. Быть готовым обосновать свою точку зрения, и изменить ее, если есть лучшее обоснование. Много чего еще. 
И если все это покажется ненужным по сравнению, скажем, с ощущением третьего глаза - тогда ну его в топку, этот третий глаз.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рациональность - это не инженерия. Это умение думать без искажений, зная их и обходя. Это умение не верить, если нет доказательств. Способность планировать далеко и обходиться без кредитов. Понимание, кому, как и чем помогать, чтобы помощь не пошла во вред. Работать так, чтобы был эффект и польза. Быть готовым обосновать свою точку зрения, и изменить ее, если есть лучшее обоснование. Много чего еще. 
> И если все это покажется ненужным по сравнению, скажем, с ощущением третьего глаза - тогда ну его в топку, этот третий глаз.


А зачем Будде думать, верить (с доказательствами или без оных), планировать, кредитоваться, иметь точку зрения и ее обосновывать?

Да и вопрос помощи другим не столь критичен даже в такой экстремальной ситуации окончательного Пробуждения: ведь были же Пратьека Будды, которых почему то именно так называли (а не Пратьека Архатами).

----------

Антончик (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> А зачем Будде думать, верить (с доказательствами или без оных), планировать, кредитоваться, иметь точку зрения и ее обосновывать?


Точнее, появляются ли такие потребности у Гаутамы, когда он становится Буддой Шакьямуни? 
Скорее всего, их у Гаутамы могло и не быть. 

Получаем, что как минимум, это будет выбор каждого конкретного будды. 
Как максимум, он будет лишен такого выбора. 

Второй вариант создает будду обусловленного, будду парадоксального. 

Ну и ваша опция - я правильно понимаю, что просветленному покажется (обязательно должно показаться), что вот эти вот вышеперечисленные мирские вещи не важны по сравнению с его умственным состоянием? 
Хорошо, пусть так. 
Но что он будет делать? Ничего? Поступать рационально? Или поступать глупо, потому что ему это неважно?

Кстати, я как-то видел, как один ринпоче прилетел в Россию. У него были проблемы с визой, и его бы не пропустили, если бы он включил мощнейшую метту - ему, конечно, помогли и погранцы, и попутчики. Люди ходили ошалелые от радости, был нарушен закон, но зачем так-то, если можно было чуть больше времени уделить планированию поездки? Он рисковал сорвать миссию.

----------


## Ersh

> А при правильном применении нейрофизиологии становится понятно, что тренируется примат передней поясной извилины над лимбической дофаминовой системой, техники в принципе правильные.


А при правильном применении антропологии становится понятно, что тренируется примат.

----------


## Балдинг

> ...мирские вещи не важны по сравнению с его умственным состоянием? 
> Хорошо, пусть так. 
> Но что он будет делать? Ничего? Поступать рационально? Или поступать глупо, потому что ему это неважно?


Здравствуйте, Саян,

Не в порядке полемики, и не по порядку.

(1) Понимаете, проблематика в контексте "что делать?" там, о чем мы пытаемся с Вами толковать, не стоит в принципе.

(2) "Отказ" от мирского -- это приготовительный класс по отношению к тому, о чем мы с Вами пытаемся толковать.

(2.1) Без всяких "по сравнению".

[На всякий случай, слово "отказ" выше помещено в кавычки неспроста. Как справедливо заметил один коллега, когда говоришь с людьми "по делу", то, если подходить к этому строго, закавычивать нужно практически все используемые слова. Попробую образно, "отказ" -- представьте как бы ситуацию, когда засохшая грязь сама кусками отваливается под действием собственного веса]

----------

Антончик (10.08.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> А при правильном применении нейрофизиологии становится понятно, что тренируется примат передней поясной извилины над лимбической дофаминовой системой, техники в принципе правильные.


И еще.

_С одной стороны_, конечно, здорово интепретировать психические феномены посредством физиологической модели, применение которой создает у применяющего ощущение понимания феноменов.
С другой стороны, подбрасываю _дополнительный_ ракурс для созерцания.

Предположим, что Вам знаком такой психический феномен, когда школьник долго и с перерывами разбирал доказательство теоремы, пытаясь понять. Потом, в один прекрасный момент, что-то вдруг происходит, в голове у школьника что-то срастается, и он испытывает ощущение, характеризуемое им и его родителями (родителями -- по косвенным выводным признакам, конечно), как: "Ааа..., понял!" Данное обстоятельство закрепляется положительным нейромедиаторным (или Вам виднее более точная формулировка) подкреплением.

Предположим, что Вам доводилось, в контексте исследования феноменов, наблюдать, что состояния, называемые осознанностью, присутствием (в здесь и сейчас), концентраций, сосредоточением и т.п. иногда сродни описанному выше механизму [на всякий случай: как бы ощущение п о н и м а н и я]. Не исключая, следовательно, и нейромедиаторную позитивную составляющую*.

Предположим, что Вам приходилось, оглянувшись вокруг, узреть, что в миру большое число так называемых практиков, эксплуатируют этот же физиологический механизм эмоционального подкрепления. Отсюда потребность многих во _вдохновляющем_ [элементарный например, вдохновляющая (духовная) литература, вдохновляющие наставления добрых (а иногда и прекраснодушных) наставников, начитывание правильных мантр и т.д.].

В приведенном развороте _уже_ видно, что в условной редуцированной модели дилеммы: _дрессировка versus разум_, наблюдаемые умы находятся в сфере дрессировки.

[вот Вам и приматы]

[[на всякий случай^2: но разум, в принципе, никто не отменял, толцыте и отверзется вам]]
___________
* Образно говоря, как бы использование физиологического механизма, обслуживающего феномен "понимания", в произвольном режиме [за отсутствием, собственно, объекта понимания (теорема, согласно использованной выше иллюстрации)].

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но что он будет делать? Ничего? Поступать рационально? Или поступать глупо, потому что ему это неважно?


Собственно, а что делал Будда Шакьямуни после достижения Бодхи первую неделю? Пошел брать кредит на квартиру в Химках?

----------

Антончик (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Предположим, что Вам знаком такой психический феномен, когда школьник долго и с перерывами разбирал доказательство теоремы, пытаясь понять. Потом, в один прекрасный момент, что-то вдруг происходит, в голове у школьника что-то срастается, и он испытывает ощущение, характеризуемое им и его родителями (родителями -- по косвенным выводным признакам, конечно), как: "Ааа..., понял!" Данное обстоятельство закрепляется положительным нейромедиаторным (или Вам виднее более точная формулировка) подкреплением.
> 
> Предположим, что Вам доводилось, в контексте исследования феноменов, наблюдать, что состояния, называемые осознанностью, присутствием (в здесь и сейчас), концентраций, сосредоточением и т.п. иногда сродни описанному выше механизму [на всякий случай: как бы ощущение п о н и м а н и я]. Не исключая, следовательно, и нейромедиаторную позитивную составляющую*.
> 
> Предположим, что Вам приходилось, оглянувшись вокруг, узреть, что в миру большое число так называемых практиков, эксплуатируют этот же физиологический механизм эмоционального подкрепления. Отсюда потребность многих во _вдохновляющем_ [элементарный например, вдохновляющая (духовная) литература, вдохновляющие наставления добрых (а иногда и прекраснодушных) наставников, начитывание правильных мантр и т.д.].
> 
> В приведенном развороте _уже_ видно, что в условной редуцированной модели дилеммы: _дрессировка versus разум_, наблюдаемые умы находятся в сфере дрессировки.


Да, это очень интересный феномен. Возможно, есть какое-то особое состояние понимания, но все же следует исходить из того, что ничего кроме выброса каких-то особых эндорфинов здесь нет. То есть, выделение каких-то нейромедиаторов и есть то самое ощущение "Я понял". 

В защиту этого подхода есть два соображения
1) среди профессиональных инженеров, математиков, программистов озарения рано или поздно сходят на нет, тогда как качество работы возрастает. Причина - они все больше используют концепции, значение которых как бы инкапсулировано внутри и работе которых они полностью доверяют (вообще, таково и есть определение концепции). Оперируя концепциями, они становятся способны решать задачи, не имея полного озаренного понимания предмета.
2) мы иногда просыпаемся с ощущением полного, исключительного понимания чего-то. Иногда людям удавалось это записать, но всегда там был бред (вечность пахнет нефтью и т.д.) - это говорит о том, что ощущение озарения не является когнитивным феноменом, а значит, чаша вероятностей уходит в сторону только-нейромедиаторного обоснования. 

Значит, таки да, дрессировка. Или точнее, стимуляция ранее надрессированного механизма. Онанизм. Если это способствует дхамме, то почему нет.

P.S. Объяснения трансформаций сознания с помощью нейрофизиологии - их я считаю наилучшими, потому что здесь впервые появляется возможность независимой объективной проверки состояний глубокой практики - на томографе. Пусть на нем не видно самих ощущений, зато видна активность определенных зон мозга, ответственных за эти ощущения. 
P.P.S> На предыдущее сообщение отвечу позже, надо обдумать.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Собственно, а что делал Будда Шакьямуни после достижения Бодхи первую неделю? Пошел брать кредит на квартиру в Химках?


Он поступил наиболее разумным образом, кстати. Будучи уже более-менее известным пророком, он вложил вновь полученный капитал (просветленность) в свою пророческую силу, тем расширил аудиторию и поднял ее лояльность.

----------


## Саян

> Этимолдогически же 菩提восходит к понятию индийской философии बोधि, _произносящемуся_ как бодхи, и имеющий семантическое значение как состояние полной осознанности, не-дуальности. Хуэйнэн же прямо говорит - что  Бодхи изначально чисто, и там нечему просветляться (это в Чань, да). .


Это тоже очень интересно. 

Есть вот такая гипотеза. Дуальность безусловно необходима для рационального мышления. Но у мозга есть небольшой атавизм: как только мы делим что-то на два и более аспектов, мы автоматически присваиваем одному из них негативный оттенок нежелательности, и это автоматически же подтормаживает дофаминовую систему подкрепления. Просто потому, что когда в мозгу появляется что-то нежелательное, эта система реагирует соответствующим образом (здесь я использую концепцию, ее не нужно осознавать :Smilie: 

Это естественно объясняет происхождение страдания. 

Напрашиваются минимум два способа избавления от страдания

1) адвайта - перестать плодить дуальности и не цеплять дофаминовую систему. Способ, несколько калечащий мышление, регрессивный, но традиционный и эффективный. Для лечения тяжелой депрессии самое оно.
2) порвать связь между идеями негативности и их отражении на дофаминовой системе подкрепления. Сделать так, чтобы плохие мысли не порождали плохого настроения. 
Один из путей - осознать невозможность существования Я, Эго, тогда и страдать будет некому. Ведь страдание  - субъектно. (и отчасти субъективно :Smilie: ))) Другой.. это как раз то, чего я ищу. Способ сохранить и развивать мыслящую и эмоциональную, сострадающую и сорадующую личность, которая не испытывает _ненужного_ страдания.

----------


## Монферран

> Учения даны, чтобы учиться. Если перевод запутывает, предлагает абстракции и не ясен практически даже самому переводчику, такой перевод не является учением. Это все равно что переводчик руководства по эксплуатации чайника не будет знать, что такое кипящая вода, и использует устоявшийся смысл фразы «кипит наш разум возмущенный». 
> 
> Важно, чтобы учение оставалось практичным и практическим. Конечно, без внутренних прозрений нельзя отмести абстракции и ложные метафоры. Поэтому и важно практиковать то, что уже ясно, пока не откроется прямой результат этих практик: прозрение в сущность ума и аспекты его деятельности.
> 
> Ясный ум нужно узнать среди омрачений. Узнать точно, конкретно и безошибочно. После чего пребывать в нем, позволяя всем омрачениям проявиться в своей причине.


Даже выслушав правильные обобщения, адепт продолжает «спать до года осла». Не болит - не мотивирует. Представьте, кто-то читал инструкции сотни раз, и продолжает с энтузиазмом, но при этом беспомощно крутит в руках чайник. А требуется всего-то один раз прекратить страдания и затем тиражировать процесс кипячения.  :Cry:

----------


## Балдинг

> Мой рецепт - стать этномузыкантом и ездить по разным фестивалям, там они и собираются


*задумчиво* Хиппи говорите...

:-)))

----------


## Балдинг

Эпиграф:
Здесь на Земле от нежности до умоиступленья
все формы жизни есть приспособленье
И. Бродский




> Другой.. это как раз то, *чего я ищу*. Способ сохранить и развивать мыслящую и эмоциональную, сострадающую и сорадующую личность, которая не испытывает __ненужного__ страдания.


Так не интересно же :-(
Вы говорите как бы о банальной адаптации. И хотя, конечно, возможно и делается сплошь и рядом, когда Дхамму используют как средство для адаптации, но это же вульгарно :-(
Для адаптации мир предлагает море способов.

[смайлики воспринимать в качестве художественного образа, выразительного средства поста, не принимать буквально]

----------


## Саян

> Эпиграф:
> Вы говорите как бы о банальной адаптации. И хотя, конечно, возможно и делается сплошь и рядом, когда Дхамму используют как средство для адаптации, но это же вульгарно :-(


Осталось добавить "Ты обесцениваешь нашу веру!" и будет стрит-флеш :Smilie: 

Но если цель - одна и та же (избавление от страдания), то важно лишь то, как к ней прийти - с большими или малыми потерями.

Подитог:

Страдание обусловлено некорректно работающей дофаминовой системой подкрепления и потому объективно. 
Страдание можно и нужно прекращать.
Но у этого вроде как есть своя цена.
Адвайта прекращает страдание, отрезая возможность критически мыслить, сравнивать и выделять главное.
Анатмавада прекращает страдание, удаляя его (страдания) цель - субъекта. 
Получаемое от этих озарений высшее переживание становится настолько значимым, что обесценивает для просветленного весь его прошлый опыт. 
В числе прочего, фатально обесценивается эго и рацио. 

Как вам такая модель? 
Она фальсифицируема, значит ее можно с гарантией доказать или опровергнуть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Страдание обусловлено некорректно работающей дофаминовой системой подкрепления и потому объективно. 
> Страдание можно и нужно прекращать.


... медикаментозными средствами.

----------

Крымский (10.08.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как вам такая модель?


Слишком просто :-)

[Как бы: и стоило огород городить? Такое понимание вполне оправдывало бы отправление всего этого дискурса в сад. Со спокойной совестью при этом :-)]

----------


## Won Soeng

> Даже выслушав правильные обобщения, адепт продолжает «спать до года осла». Не болит - не мотивирует. Представьте, кто-то читал инструкции сотни раз, и продолжает с энтузиазмом, но при этом беспомощно крутит в руках чайник. А требуется всего-то один раз прекратить страдания и затем тиражировать процесс кипячения.


Обобщения не нужны. Практика конкретна на каждом шаге, нужно лишь довериться квалифицированному учителю. Ум исследуется этим же самым умом.

----------

Монферран (10.08.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> которое корнеслов "будх\бодх" если и имел, то как минимум ещё до того, как разошлись праиранские и праиндийские языковые общности, а то и до этого, так как уже в древнегреческом корень родственный "будх\бодх" значит - "понимание, разумение, постижение, .. ")


Корень "будх" имеет в индийских языках значение "пробуждаться" (помимо других значений), как и древнеиндийских, так и в среднеиндийских яыках. "Пробуждаться" можно как ото сна, так и "пробуждаться" *к чему-либо*, к каким либо фактам реальности (как к Четарем реальностям Благородных), пробудиться к таким фактам, значит стать воспримчивым к ним, сознательно на них реагировать. Т.е. это нормальное значение.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2019), Юй Кан (10.08.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> так как уже в древнегреческом корень родственный "будх\бодх" значит - "понимание, разумение, постижение, .. ")


Ну, а в русском сохранилось значение "будить".

----------


## Монферран

> Обобщения не нужны. Практика конкретна на каждом шаге, нужно лишь довериться квалифицированному учителю. Ум исследуется этим же самым умом.


Прекращение неудовлетворенности неопределенностью - это и есть обобщение бесчисленных конкретных шагов. Сколько реализованных личностей воспользовалось этим обобщением? Скольким нереализованным личностям это помогло сделать правильные шаги?  :Wink:

----------


## Vladiimir

> В санскрите "бодхи" с такими значениями используются, не знают там ещё о непонятном случайно получившемся при переводе с английского русском "просветлении", ни о уже этимологически реконструируемом значении "пробуждении" (которое корнеслов "будх\бодх" если и имел, то как минимум ещё до того, как разошлись праиранские и праиндийские языковые общности...


Что? Не знают значение "будить" в корне "будх/бодх"? Серьезно?

Смотрим индийские тексты. Например, Махавасту:



> yo *buddho bodhayiṣyati* prajām imāṃ bhogehi *ciraprasuptāṃ* /
> so yaṃ prādurbhūto ahan tu jīrṇo ti rodāmi //
> 
> Я плачу потому, что явил себя тот, кто будучи пробужденным (buddho) сам, пробудит (bodhayiṣyati) человечество, столь долго усыпленное (ciraprasuptāṃ) материальными наслаждениями - а я уже стар.


Смотрим, например, текст из санскритской Винаи, где говорится, как следует будить монаха, который уснул в во время медитации:



> ...ete dāni bhikṣuḥ *pracalāyanti*...
> ...Как только какие-нибудь монахи *задремали*...
> 
> ...yadi na *budh*yati, acchaṭikā karttavyā...
> ... если не просыпается (na budhyati), то следует сделать щелчок пальцами...


Смотрим Шакунталу Калидасы:



> ...kumudāny eva śaśa-aṅkaḥ savitā *bodhayati* paṅkajāny eva /...
> ... солнце будит (bodhayati) только дневные лотосы, луна - только ночные лилии...


Смотрим Ригведу (и перевод Т.Я. Елизаренковой):



> *abodhy* agnir jma ud eti sūryo vy uṣāś candrā mahy āvo arciṣā...
> 
> *Пробудился* Агни. С земли поднимается солнце.
> Великая яркая Ушас засветилась пламенем. (...)





> sasantu tyā arātayo *bodhantu* śūra rātayaḥ |
> Пусть заснут те недоброжелатели!
> Пусть *бодрствуют*, о герой, доброжелатели!





> suṣupvāṃsa ṛbhavas tad apṛcchatāgohya ka idaṃ no *abūbudhat* |
> śvānam basto *bodhayitāram* abravīt saṃvatsara idam adyā vy akhyata ||
> 
> Выспавшись, о Рибху, вы спросили (вот) о чем:
> «Агохья, кто это нас *разбудил*?
> Баран сказал, что *разбудил* пес.
> И вот через год вы раскрыли глаза.

----------

sergey (12.08.2019), Балдинг (10.08.2019), Юй Кан (10.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Корень "будх" имеет в индийских языках значение "пробуждаться" (помимо других значений), как и древнеиндийских, так и в среднеиндийских яыках. "Пробуждаться" можно как ото сна, так и "пробуждаться" *к чему-либо*, к каким либо фактам реальности (как к Четарем реальностям Благородных), пробудиться к таким фактам, значит стать воспримчивым к ним, сознательно на них реагировать. Т.е. это нормальное значение.


Ну да, такое нормальное значение ) "Уважаемый - пробуждённый есть",  мы ж повсеместно в речи употребляем - "дети в школе пробуждаются к знанию", "пробудился к санскриту", "он довольно пробуждённый" и тп..

"помимо других значений" - это  получается и помимо самого выскочастотного и общепринятого для индийских на протяжении веков употребления .
На несколько Ваших  примеров выисканных с "пробуждением"(отличающихся, мягко сказать, очень низкочастотным употреблением, местами неоднозначностью, поэтикой и архаикой даже для древнеиндийских), можете ведь привести огромнейшее количество где "будх\бодх" однозначно - понимать, постигать, познавать, разуметь. А также  производные именительные с однозначными значениями  - разум, интеллект, ... умный, разумный...

Дхату "будх\бодх" довольно плодотворно в словообразовании и именно со значениями "понимать, постигать, познавать, разуметь" . И это даже доказывать не надо, это в любом индийском словаре, учебнике или курсе санскрита есть. 

Четыре Истины - познают, понимают, постигают.
Как и любое другое знание.
Но это конечно не так поэтично и не столь громко привлекательно завораживающе звучит.

----------


## Крымский

> Страдание обусловлено некорректно работающей дофаминовой системой подкрепления и потому объективно.


Почему вы считаете, что система работает некорректно?
Я, например, детям когда про это рассказываю, говорю что у взрослых просто сложнее и запутаннее отношения с миром,
комплексность требует достойного ответа, а не "грех".




> Страдание можно и нужно прекращать.


Допустим.




> Но у этого вроде как есть своя цена.


Допустим.




> Получаемое от этих озарений высшее переживание становится настолько значимым, что обесценивает для просветленного весь его прошлый опыт.


Нет, в традиционных религиях такому не учат.




> В числе прочего, фатально обесценивается эго и рацио.


В традиционных религия учат, что есть варианты.
Не всем становиться шаманами или юродивыми  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Рациональность - это не инженерия. Это умение думать без искажений, зная их и обходя. Это умение не верить, если нет доказательств. Способность планировать далеко и обходиться без кредитов. Понимание, кому, как и чем помогать, чтобы помощь не пошла во вред. Работать так, чтобы был эффект и польза. Быть готовым обосновать свою точку зрения, и изменить ее, если есть лучшее обоснование. Много чего еще. 
> И если все это покажется ненужным по сравнению, скажем, с ощущением третьего глаза - тогда ну его в топку, этот третий глаз.


Вот вначале Вы описываете буддизм.
А последнее предложение, причём к буддизму ?


Вообщем, одно из самых рациональных учений, опирающееся на познание, логику, причинноследсвие, взаимозависимости  систем, ....
простым росчерком введения в оборот слов  "пробуждение" и особенно "просветление" - превращается туманное мистическое ...

----------


## Саян

> Почему вы считаете, что система работает некорректно?
> Я, например, детям когда про это рассказываю, говорю что у взрослых просто сложнее и запутаннее отношения с миром,
> комплексность требует достойного ответа, а не "грех".


Что есть дофаминовая система? Это набор прогрмамм, которые создают и поддерживают особый гормонально-эмоциональный фон в зависимости от определенных условий, фон желательности-нежелательности. Эта система возникла у первых млекопитающих, и именно она с учетом различных изменений тела обеспечила им такой прогресс. 

Программа до смешного проста: продолжай делать то, что однажды было расценено как успех. Если не делаешь, дофаминовая система заставит. 
Среди прочего, эта программа заставляла млеков питаться впрок, выедая подчистую динозаврячьи яйца, развить самые сильные среди животных механизмы полового отбора, в общем, конфетка. 

Но у человека сигнал нежелательности превратился в страдание, потому что а)вариантов нежелательности всегда много б) они осознаются как модель, т.е. для дофаминовой системы они реальны и она реально выстреливает в ответ гормонами в) нежелательности как правило сразу не устранимы. Тут крайне уместна поговорка "От многие знания - многие печали". 

Потому дофаминовая система стала нежелательной.

А некорректно работает - часто приводит к расстройствам по типу мании: азартным играм, наркомании, патологическому нарциссизму, и депрессии: синдром неудачника, рекуррентные депрессии, прокрастинация.




> В традиционных религия учат, что есть варианты.
> Не всем становиться шаманами или юродивыми


Многие не считают буддизм религией, я с ними. Я считаю, что буддизм - это набор хороших психопрактик, безопасных, обратимых и обещающих весьма привлекательную цель. Элементы религии взяты из индуизма, шаманизма, ислама, но только как майя.

----------


## Саян

> Вот вначале Вы описываете буддизм.
> А последнее предложение, причём к буддизму ?
> Вообщем, одно из самых рациональных учений, опирающееся на познание, логику, причинноследсвие, взаимозависимости  систем, ....
> простым росчерком введения в оборот слов  "пробуждение" и особенно "просветление" - превращается туманное мистическое ...


Я тоже так думаю. Но здесь не только росчерк. Медитаторы описывают опыт светоносности, возникновения-исчезновения, исключительно ярких ощущений, которые реальны, даже сверхреальны для переживающего, которые способны изменить и меняют мировоззрение в обход рациональности. Это нельзя просто так игнорировать.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> ... медикаментозными средствами.


С лекарствами пока что всё очень недоработано, грубо.
Та же випассана в терапии депрессии по совокупности эффектов выглядит намного предпочтительнее, чем СИОЗС третьего поколения.

----------


## Саян

> Слишком просто :-)
> 
> [Как бы: и стоило огород городить? Такое понимание вполне оправдывало бы отправление всего этого дискурса в сад. Со спокойной совестью при этом :-)]


Так, может, воскликнуть "Эврика!"? Модель объясняет и упрощает понимание, это же именно то что нужно! Чего в ней нет, так это благоговения перед высшей мудростью, ну это тоже правильно. Преклонение перед высшими состояниями затрудняет их понимание.

----------


## Алма

> ... Преклонение перед высшими состояниями затрудняет их понимание.


Нет ни выссших, ни низших состояний.
Все состояния, это одно состояние.
Что в верху, то и внизу.

----------


## Саян

> Здравствуйте, Саян,
> (1) Понимаете, проблематика в контексте "что делать?" там, о чем мы пытаемся с Вами толковать, не стоит в принципе.
> 
> (2) "Отказ" от мирского -- это приготовительный класс по отношению к тому, о чем мы с Вами пытаемся толковать.
> 
> (2.1) Без всяких "по сравнению".
> 
> [На всякий случай, слово "отказ" выше помещено в кавычки неспроста. Как справедливо заметил один коллега, когда говоришь с людьми "по делу", то, если подходить к этому строго, закавычивать нужно практически все используемые слова. Попробую образно, "отказ" -- представьте как бы ситуацию, когда засохшая грязь сама кусками отваливается под действием собственного веса]


Ну вот паззл и складывается. Кардинально меняются ценности - меняется и рацио, обслуживающее эти ценности. 
А с ценностями у современного общества - большая и тяжелая проблема, язва на всё тело.

----------


## Крымский

> Что есть дофаминовая система? Это набор прогрмамм, которые создают и поддерживают особый гормонально-эмоциональный фон в зависимости от определенных условий, фон желательности-нежелательности. Эта система возникла у первых млекопитающих, и именно она с учетом различных изменений тела обеспечила им такой прогресс.


Вы понимаете, что в действительности это не программы? Карта это не местность.
Я по образованию и призванию программист, могу вам помочь разобраться в чем разница, если хотите. 




> А некорректно работает - часто приводит к расстройствам по типу мании: азартным играм, наркомании, патологическому нарциссизму, и депрессии: синдром неудачника, рекуррентные депрессии, прокрастинация.


Это фичи, а не баги  :Smilie: 




> Многие не считают буддизм религией, я с ними. Я считаю, что буддизм - это набор хороших психопрактик, безопасных, обратимых и обещающих весьма привлекательную цель.


Однако, это религия и часть ее психопрактик не безопасны, требуют отдельной подготовки, назначения и контроля.




> Элементы религии взяты из индуизма, шаманизма, ислама, но только как майя.


Это ненаучно, к чему были разговоры про рациональность и скептицизм выше? Почему вы не используете рацио в отношении своих собственных убеждений?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прекращение неудовлетворенности неопределенностью - это и есть обобщение бесчисленных конкретных шагов. Сколько реализованных личностей воспользовалось этим обобщением? Скольким нереализованным личностям это помогло сделать правильные шаги?


Известны тысячи историй прозрений, какие-то уникальны, какие-то повторяются. Нет одной на всех. Но когда прозрение случается, каждая история обретает смысл и значение. Каждый ученик сталкивается с ловушками ума, и именно их следует распознать. Остроглазый мастер поможет это сделать быстрее. Но главная ловушка - думать что есть хитрый ход в обход. Такой человек не верит учителям и не готов к обучению.

----------

Антончик (10.08.2019), Монферран (10.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Известны тысячи историй прозрений, какие-то уникальны, какие-то повторяются. Нет одной на всех. Но когда прозрение случается, каждая история обретает смысл и значение. Каждый ученик сталкивается с ловушками ума, и именно их следует распознать. Остроглазый мастер поможет это сделать быстрее. Но главная ловушка - думать что есть хитрый ход в обход. Такой человек не верит учителям и не готов к обучению.


Извините, но вопрос мой не об абстрактном наборе историй прозрения. Обобщение - это конкретная формулировка, сводящая любое страдание к неудовлетворенности неопределенностью. Было сказано, что учение должно быть практичным. Кому конкретно она помогла? Вопрос не о том, достигал ли кто-то вообще прозрения. Если мне больно, и я знаю способ унять боль, зачем же мне пытаться хитрить? Я будду тренироваться в этом способе. Но если способ неясен даже после длительного заинтересованного изучения, значит либо изучающий туп как пробка, либо формулировка где-то подобна вышеупомянутому закипанию возмущенного разума. Почему вера не пробуждается даже при усердном изучении чистейшего изложения Дхармы?  :Cry:

----------


## Саян

> Вы понимаете, что в действительности это не программы? Карта это не местность.
> Я по образованию и призванию программист, могу вам помочь разобраться в чем разница, если хотите.


Помогите лучше с промисами в замыканиях :Smilie:  
Ну а серьезно, программой называю безусловный псевдоволевой типовой ответ на раздражитель, который, тем не менее, как-то вычисляется. 
Пусть будет непрерывная функция, определенная на всем протяжении, так лучше?
Нечто среднее между волевым актом и рефлексом. 

И важный момент: дофаминовая система таки маскируется под механизмы свободной воли, но ими не является. 

Фича, баг - эволюции не важно, она не имеет сознания. Как-то работает, один вид выжил, другой вид умер - ну и ладно. 

Если фича, то страдание следует использовать, а не прекращать. Поделитесь идеями, как :Smilie: 






> часть ее психопрактик не безопасны, требуют отдельной подготовки, назначения и контроля.


Вообще да, всё можно сделать небезопасным. Та же випассана с ее ужасами может сподвигнуть и на реальную физическую травму себе. 
Потеря критики, опять же.





> "Элементы религии взяты из индуизма, шаманизма, ислама, но только как майя." - Это ненаучно, к чему были разговоры про рациональность и скептицизм выше? Почему вы не используете рацио в отношении своих собственных убеждений?


Это не вывод, это наблюдение и гипотеза. Божественая система в некоторых школах будизма повторяет таковую из индуизма, но в последнем она сложнее и более развита. 
В Туве ламаистские святилища соседствуют с шаманскими и обряды они проводят вместе. 
Опять же, доктрина майя - разрешено использовать ложь, если это приведет в итоге на Путь.

----------


## Антончик

> Что есть дофаминовая система? Это набор прогрмамм, которые создают и поддерживают особый гормонально-эмоциональный фон в зависимости от определенных условий, фон желательности-нежелательности. Эта система возникла у первых млекопитающих, и именно она с учетом различных изменений тела обеспечила им такой прогресс. 
> 
> Программа до смешного проста: продолжай делать то, что однажды было расценено как успех. Если не делаешь, дофаминовая система заставит. 
> Среди прочего, эта программа заставляла млеков питаться впрок, выедая подчистую динозаврячьи яйца, развить самые сильные среди животных механизмы полового отбора, в общем, конфетка. 
> 
> Но у человека сигнал нежелательности превратился в страдание, потому что а)вариантов нежелательности всегда много б) они осознаются как модель, т.е. для дофаминовой системы они реальны и она реально выстреливает в ответ гормонами в) нежелательности как правило сразу не устранимы. Тут крайне уместна поговорка "От многие знания - многие печали". 
> 
> Потому дофаминовая система стала нежелательной.
> 
> ...


Если из Буддизма выкинуть карму и реинкарнацию и то что из них вытекает, то да, останутся только "психопрактики для адаптации". Но тогда не нужно называть это Буддизмом, ибо половина этих психопрактик, да, может пересекаться с другими учениями и течениями...

То есть стоит разделять по крайней мере в своём понимании, методики и то, для чего они применяются.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извините, но вопрос мой не об абстрактном наборе историй прозрения. Обобщение - это конкретная формулировка, сводящая любое страдание к неудовлетворенности неопределенностью. Было сказано, что учение должно быть практичным. Кому конкретно она помогла? Вопрос не о том, достигал ли кто-то вообще прозрения. Если мне больно, и я знаю способ унять боль, зачем же мне пытаться хитрить? Я будду тренироваться в этом способе. Но если способ неясен даже после длительного заинтересованного изучения, значит либо изучающий туп как пробка, либо формулировка где-то подобна вышеупомянутому закипанию возмущенного разума. Почему вера не пробуждается даже при усердном изучении чистейшего изложения Дхармы?


Вера пробуждается примером. Живым. Общением с людьми. Где есть страдание, там есть и причина. Где есть причина, есть и прекращение причины и прекращение страдания. Где есть прекращение, там же есть и путь. Вера превосходит сомнения, рассуждения и блуждания мысли. Вера рождена прозрением и заразительна. 

Ищите тех, кто преодолел корысть и горе и впитывайте их доброту и заботу.

----------

Монферран (10.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Помогите лучше с промисами в замыканиях


Отлично, значит вы знаете, что программа это "предписание".
Язык является программой? Формализованная модель у него есть.




> Ну а серьезно, программой называю безусловный псевдоволевой типовой ответ на раздражитель, который, тем не менее, как-то вычисляется.


У подопытного индивидуума или у произвольного человека?
Психика не цифровая, она одновременная и "аналоговая".
Если мы умеем вычислять траекторию мяча это не значит, что он по программе летает, правда?




> Если фича, то страдание следует использовать, а не прекращать. Поделитесь идеями, как


Вы сами знаете, любая попытка чувствовать это страдание.
Любовь - страдание, имеющее высокий смысл, например.




> Вообще да, всё можно сделать небезопасным.


В буддизме не все, а именно часть практик с отдельными требованиями.




> Это не вывод, это наблюдение и гипотеза.


Поэтому не надо к ним критически относиться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Вера пробуждается примером. Живым. Общением с людьми. Где есть страдание, там есть и причина. Где есть причина, есть и прекращение причины и прекращение страдания. Где есть прекращение, там же есть и путь. Вера превосходит сомнения, рассуждения и блуждания мысли. Вера рождена прозрением и заразительна. 
> 
> Ищите тех, кто преодолел корысть и горе и впитывайте их доброту и заботу.


Это опять абстрактное блуждание - искать кого-то, когда уже давно нашел. Почему я не могу впитывать Вашу доброту и заботу? Готов впитать любое количество. Ну не могу же я вечно напрашиваться в гости для живого общения за чашечкой чая? И не надо прибедняться - мол я не такой, не уполномочен, ищите других. Так каждый пробужденный может - чуть что, сразу в кусты. У Вас же есть вера, поделитесь, пожалуйста, не жадничайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это опять абстрактное блуждание - искать кого-то, когда уже давно нашел. Почему я не могу впитывать Вашу доброту и заботу? Готов впитать любое количество. Ну не могу же я вечно напрашиваться в гости для живого общения за чашечкой чая? И не надо прибедняться - мол я не такой, не уполномочен, ищите других. Так каждый пробужденный может - чуть что, сразу в кусты. У Вас же есть вера, поделитесь, пожалуйста, не жадничайте.


Разве я Вам хоть в чем-то отказывал? Берите, сколько хотите  :Smilie:  
Пустота неисчерпаема, ни дать, ни взять  :Wink: 

В Москве буду с 16 по 20 августа, что мы, чай не найдем?

----------

Монферран (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Отлично, значит вы знаете, что программа это "предписание".
> Язык является программой? Формализованная модель у него есть.
> У подопытного индивидуума или у произвольного человека?
> Психика не цифровая, она одновременная и "аналоговая".
> Если мы умеем вычислять траекторию мяча это не значит, что он по программе летает, правда?


Я исхожу из такой модели: 
1) Есть большие полушария, конечный мозг, он в основном видим сознанию и он принимает свободно-волевые решения. (это спорно и в свете недавних открытий даже неправда, но это классическая модель, и западная философия, из которой исходит бытовой дискурс, построена именно на ней). 
2) Есть подкорка - лимбическая система, мозолистые тела, всякие там хиатусы, некоторые ядра, их много, они тоже принимают какие-то решения, но эти решения всегда будут обусловлены тем, что подается на входе. Плюс-минус, но чем больше итераций, тем ближе к аттрактору, к какой-то одной четкой модели поведения. 
3) Есть некие наследственные нейрогуморальные шаблоны, которые у всех людей приводят к сходному поведению - это я называю программой. Как еще ее назвать?






> Поэтому не надо к ним (элементам религии) критически относиться?


Да потому что в свете майя это просто коммуникативные метафоры для людей из других культурно-религиозных групп. Кому-то нужно объяснять на пальцах, кому-то на кубиках, кому-то в ветвлениях и циклах, а кому-то - терминами его религии.

----------


## Саян

> Если из Буддизма выкинуть карму и реинкарнацию и то что из них вытекает, то да, останутся только "психопрактики для адаптации". Но тогда не нужно называть это Буддизмом, ибо половина этих психопрактик, да, может пересекаться с другими учениями и течениями...
> То есть стоит разделять по крайней мере в своём понимании, методики и то, для чего они применяются.


Карма и реинкарнация - это как раз наследие индуизма, к которому буддизм ближе всего и с которым больше всего контачит. Вместе с тем,  четыре благородных истины встречаются и без них, их легко объяснить и доказать и так. 

А еще есть интересные модели реинкарнации, которые выглядят вполне научно.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> 3) Есть некие наследственные нейрогуморальные шаблоны, которые у всех людей приводят к сходному поведению - это я называю программой. Как еще ее назвать?


Так и называть - шаблоны или образцы.
Это значит, что если применится (а может и не примениться, потому что не программы), то будет что-то похожее, условное подобие.




> ... а кому-то - терминами его религии


И? Ваше высказывание означает "И" логическое, а не "ИЛИ" или "НЕ".
Буддизм - религия при таком способе рассуждения, а вы утверждаете, что нет.

----------


## Евдакия

В 2007 году со мной произошло нечто. До этого 5 лет теории и практики. Ничего не ждала, просто увлеклась процессом. Как то попросила помощи в трудный период, и помощь пришла путем учения (это я потом поняла). И вот собственно  о том, что произошло. Я в состоянии сознания, в позе стоя улетела в свет. Началось это с мелкой вибрации в теле, настолько мелкой, как будто это был какой то надвигающийся гул. Первое что - я испугалась, сразу прошла информация в виде мысли - "Успокойся - это просветление". Когда вибрация охватила все тело, я попала в свет. Там я стояла одна, сильная, счастливая, каждое мое желание исполнялось моментально, информация обо всем вливалась в меня наверно со скоростью света. По возвращению сразу без единой правки написала стих о пережитом (никогда не писала стихов ни до ни после). Это длилось где то минуты 4. Вот что это было, не знаю. Трансформация за 4 минуты? Вернулась я другой личностью. Если это просветление, то я его не ждала, но наверное знаю, для чего оно - что бы жить в этом мире, не травмируя себя и других.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Так и называть - шаблоны или образцы.
> Это значит, что если применится (а может и не примениться, потому что не программы), то будет что-то похожее, условное подобие.
> 
> 
> 
> И? Ваше высказывание означает "И" логическое, а не "ИЛИ" или "НЕ".
> Буддизм - религия при таком способе рассуждения, а вы утверждаете, что нет.


Хорошо, буду использовать слово шаблоны, это ближе к психологии :Smilie:  


Про религию и психологию покажу на примере. 
Живет в Яломане баба Лена, у нее на участке есть буддийское святилище и шаманский круг. Для своих она шаманка, ищет потерявшийся скот, лечит, наставляет. Для буддистов она буддистка и шаманизм там никак не фигурирует. Для алтайцев она называет буддизм бурханизмом, т.к. бурханизм там уважают. Но ее великий Бурхан - это Будда. И если начать ее расспрашивать про бурханизм - будет рассказано про четыре истины и восьмеричный путь, безо всякой мистики. 

Т.е. если ты религиозен, то и буддизм для тебя предстанет как религия, в рамках которой желательно пройти восьмеричный путь, ну а дальше твоя религия, видимо, станет безразличной, потому что ты просветлишься. 

Как-то так.

----------


## Балдинг

> Так, может, воскликнуть "Эврика!"? Модель объясняет и упрощает понимание, это же именно то что нужно! Чего в ней нет, так это благоговения перед высшей мудростью, ну это тоже правильно. Преклонение перед высшими состояниями затрудняет их понимание.


Согласен. Вполне конструктивная позиция. В контексте _определенной_ прагматики.

Чуть поясню идею. Видимо пытаюсь говорить на более глубоком уровне*. Скорее всего в Вашем _сейчашнем_ контексте следующие уровни не содержат, как Вы любите говорить, когнитивной прагматики.

Косвенно, из продемонстрированного Вами в предшествующих постах подхода к интерпретации понятия "страдание", реконструируется и ориентировочный уровень мысленного дискурса. В его контексте как раз органично читается то, о чем сказано в первом абзаце настоящего поста.

Однако, учитывая также последний абзац поста 398 (только учитывая или принимая во внимание, но не основываясь), представляется _продуктивным_ обратить Ваше внимание на то, что, двигаясь в русле Вашей риторики, ум, осознавая, что он грубо _ограничил_ объем понимаемой Дхармы, не может не уличить себя в недобросовестности, если сочтет вопрос исчерпанным. И, разумеется, тут часто приходит на помощь, как и во многих жизненных ситуациях, умение ума договориться с совестью.

____________
*Факультативно. Ранее в контексте феномена "понимания" приводил иллюстрацию: модель буравчика. Вкратце, тезисно: итерации (созерцание, абстрагирование, эмпирика, синтез знания) процесса. И как бы циклов мыслительного процесса много. Иногда, когда человеческому уму удается противостоять стихийной тенденции деградации, в результате не одной, а многих итераций (период между которыми может исчисляться как секундами, так и длиной жизни) [не забывая конечно о многих вероятностных факторах, образующих суперпозицию с осознанной работой ума, на которых мы пока не будем сосредоточиваться] и случается этот самый буравчик -- углубление понимания. Или, частный образ: интенсив versus экстенсив. [Это еще не касаясь феноменов так называемого "озарения", обычно в разговорном языке описываемого как вспышка. Тех его видов, когда, к примеру, однажды озарило, а затем через много лет человек вдруг обнаруживает, что все его последующее образование, включая академическое, результатом имело лишь увеличение доступных инструментальных средств в способности интерпретировать "озарение", ничего не прибавляя к его содержанию по сути]

----------


## Балдинг

> Ну вот паззл и складывается. Кардинально меняются ценности - меняется и рацио, *обслуживающее* эти ценности. 
> А с ценностями у современного общества - большая и тяжелая проблема, язва на всё тело.


Батенька! Так мы о чем говорим?!
Какие ценности?!
Аксиология (особенно меркантильная) уже давно позади осталась.

Во-вторых, (кажется уже повторяюсь, нет?) осмыслите выделенное жирным шрифтом слово.
В таком ключе: "бытие разума" vs "разумное бытие".

----------


## Балдинг

> Если фича, то страдание следует использовать, а не прекращать. Поделитесь идеями, как


Если вы обидели кого-то зря,
Календарь закроет этот лист,
К новым приключениям спешим, друзья,
Эй, прибавь-ка ходу, машинист!
(с) Э. Успенский

Смекаете? :-)

Тут диалектически надо. Плоская культарная парадигма тривиальна. Образно. Banderlogus vulgaris "живет", а смысл и опыт не извлекает. Спешит. Но, в принципе, есть шанс остановиться и сдвинуться.

----------


## Крымский

> Т.е. если ты религиозен, то и буддизм для тебя предстанет как религия, в рамках которой желательно пройти восьмеричный путь, ну а дальше твоя религия, видимо, станет безразличной, потому что ты просветлишься.


Честный и логичный ход мысли вот такой:
Буддизм это религия в которой есть интересные и работающие психопрактики.
Я не религиозен, хочу заниматься психопрактиками без религии, что не является буддизмом  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (12.08.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

ну психопрактики-то человек имеет право делать не воспринимая это все как религию. я вот никогда в жизни не молился всяким бодхисаттвам-махасаттвам, просто потому что нужды не было, понимал что даже если нелегко, все зависит все равно от самого себя.

----------

Алма (11.08.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Честный и логичный ход мысли вот такой:
> Буддизм это религия в которой есть интересные и работающие психопрактики.
> Я не религиозен, хочу заниматься психопрактиками без религии, что не является буддизмом


Буддизм это не религия!
То, что религия - не Буддизм!
Похвально, что ты не хочешь смешивать семена и мусор :Kiss: 
А из всех психопрактик , лучшая - поиск ответа на вопрос "Кто Я?".

----------

Саян (22.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> ну психопрактики-то человек имеет право делать не воспринимая это все как религию.


Конечно может, с этим нет проблем.
Называть это буддизмом и не считать буддизм религией логичных причин нет, разговор только об этом.

----------


## Крымский

> Буддизм это не религия!
> То, что религия - не Буддизм!


Мне кажется, вас забанят  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Известны тысячи историй прозрений, какие-то уникальны, какие-то повторяются. Нет одной на всех. Но когда прозрение случается, каждая история обретает смысл и значение. Каждый ученик сталкивается с ловушками ума, и именно их следует распознать. Остроглазый мастер поможет это сделать быстрее. Но главная ловушка - думать что есть хитрый ход в обход. Такой человек не верит учителям и не готов к обучению.


Я хочу ещё спросить об отсутствии накопительного эффекта на пути прекращения страдания. Разве станет кто-то искать обходные пути, если мгновенным переключением внимания может прекратить любое страдание?

----------


## Саян

> Но главная ловушка - думать что есть хитрый ход в обход. Такой человек не верит учителям и не готов к обучению.


О, вот это про меня. Я считаю, что вполне возможен путь в обход, который прямее и быстрее чем общепринятый. Я не верю учителям и вместо обучения использую познание. Как же это хорошо! Нет риска, что учитель сам что-то не понял и невольно затрудняет понимание ученика. Нет необходимости придерживаться какой-то одной школы и программы. Нет ограничений.

----------


## Саян

> углубление понимания


Модель на то и модель, чтобы быть достаточно простой, чтобы было легко найти в ней нехватку какого-то элемента. 
Вот прямо сейчас в моей модели есть параллель между состоянием наркомана, состоянием психически больного и состоянием просветленного, но нет критериев, позволяющих их разграничивать. 
Хотя все мы интуитивно понимаем, что разница есть. Ну как бы восьмеричный путь - это определенно не культ психотропов. 




> Батенька! Так мы о чем говорим?!
> Какие ценности?!
> Аксиология (особенно меркантильная) уже давно позади осталась.
> 
> Во-вторых, (кажется уже повторяюсь, нет?) осмыслите выделенное жирным шрифтом слово.
> В таком ключе: "бытие разума" vs "разумное бытие".


Ага, я так и знал, что вас это зацепит, и именно таким образом)) 
Я придумал это ровно в тот момент, когда писал. Разум либо обслуживает ценности, либо бродит во тьме. Разница между тхеравадой и махаяной находится в зоне аксиологии тоже.

----------


## Саян

> В 2007 году со мной произошло нечто. До этого 5 лет теории и практики. Ничего не ждала, просто увлеклась процессом. Как то попросила помощи в трудный период, и помощь пришла путем учения (это я потом поняла). И вот собственно  о том, что произошло. Я в состоянии сознания, в позе стоя улетела в свет. Началось это с мелкой вибрации в теле, настолько мелкой, как будто это был какой то надвигающийся гул. Первое что - я испугалась, сразу прошла информация в виде мысли - "Успокойся - это просветление". Когда вибрация охватила все тело, я попала в свет. Там я стояла одна, сильная, счастливая, каждое мое желание исполнялось моментально, информация обо всем вливалась в меня наверно со скоростью света. По возвращению сразу без единой правки написала стих о пережитом (никогда не писала стихов ни до ни после). Это длилось где то минуты 4. Вот что это было, не знаю. Трансформация за 4 минуты? Вернулась я другой личностью. Если это просветление, то я его не ждала, но наверное знаю, для чего оно - что бы жить в этом мире, не травмируя себя и других.


Очень интересно, как это повлияло на последующие 12 лет вашей жизни :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм это не религия!
> То, что религия - не Буддизм!
> Похвально, что ты не хочешь смешивать семена и мусор
> А из всех психопрактик , лучшая - поиск ответа на вопрос "Кто Я?".


В отрыве от мировоззренческого контекста "индийского" понимания этого "я" как "знающего\знающее и т.п." в действительности возможны разные "по качеству" варианты вопроса - "кто\что я" 
И по качеству это будут совершенно разные вопросы. Совершенно разные практики. 

Также например, описываемые некоторыми традиционными тхеравадинскими Учителями внутренние вопрошения  при практике "будданусати" (например при повторении "буддхо")  "кто\что знающий ?" и т.п. - при понимании практикующим "Будда значит Просветлённый (или Пробуждённый)" - теряют всякую взаимосвязь с выполняемой при этом формальной практикой.
Качественно на уровне ума - получается совсем другая практика.

----------


## Саян

> Честный и логичный ход мысли вот такой:
> Буддизм это религия в которой есть интересные и работающие психопрактики.
> Я не религиозен, хочу заниматься психопрактиками без религии, что не является буддизмом


А если бог есть, душа есть и перерождения реальны? Это не опровергнуто точно, но этим можно заниматься как наукой. 

Но что тогда будет религия? Как вариант - некритичное отношение к просветлению и Просветлённым, бездумное внимание к Учителям, выполнение ритуалов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый       @*Саян*
попробую об некоих "областях, сферах" написать (не знаю правда удастся ли))

например при выполнении двух простейших задачек
6 минус 5
8 минус 9
на нейрофизиологическом уровне происходят одинаковые процессы
но качественный результат разный

В данном случае есть "нечто" и  ещё кроме нейрофизиологии, иначе было верным тождество 1=-1 , а данное тождество неверно.
Вот это вот нерегистрируемое неуловимое "нечто" - оно из той "области\сферы" с которой работают в буддизме.




Или, пробую ещё с такой стороны, есть "системы" которые не являются  "лишь физическими" или "лишь не физическими", например - то что изучает наука "социология", или вот классический пример такой системы общий как для современной западной науки так и для древней буддийской - "время"

Буддийская наука рассматривает _человека_ (вообщем так рассматривается более высший таксон "существо", но можно ограничится и "человек" ) именно как "систему"
причём именно такую _систему_, которая не сводится либо лишь к  физическому, либо лишь к нефизическому.
Подчеркну: понятие "человек" принятое в западной естественнонаучной классификации видов не тождественно буддийскому понятию "человек".
И в практическом плане, буддизм направлен на работу именно на работу с не физической составляющей систему "человек", выделяя путём распознавания и различения именно эту нефизическую сферу\область (распознавая то что называется дхармадхату) так как то что в буддизме называется "духкха", "причины условия духкха" и тп. это именно из этой сферы\области. Отдавая работу с другой составляющей системы "человек" на откуп другим наукам.
Тут ещё замечу, что наше обиходное "страдание" не тождественно буддийскому "духкха",  так как под "страданием" нами понимается и то что относится к физической составляющей данной системы, а это уже сфера деятельности внешних наук,  тогда как буддизм - наука внутренняя.
Это хорошо уже поняли на западе, применяя буддийские психопрактики в отрыве от буддизма именно для решений задач в таких сферах, в других же сферах отдавая предпочтения другим соответствующим методам. Причём применяя успешно вполне себе и в рамках небуддийского мировоззрения - практики осознанности, методы позитивной психологии, когнитивная психология и т.п.

(п.с. конечно надо написать, что в буддизме есть и специальные методы работы через физиологическое составляющее системы "человек", это используется в спец. методах Тантр, но опять же - реализация цели ставится в другой сфере, хоть и используется сфера "физики")

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я хочу ещё спросить об отсутствии накопительного эффекта на пути прекращения страдания. Разве станет кто-то искать обходные пути, если мгновенным переключением внимания может прекратить любое страдание?


Когда Вы уже видите - ничего не стоит просто перевести внимание. Но когда Вы еще не видите или не уверены, что видите нужное - внимание переводить не на что. Поэтому есть путь шила-праджня-самадхи. И даже он раскрывается не одномоментно, но прозрениями.

----------

Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> О, вот это про меня. Я считаю, что вполне возможен путь в обход, который прямее и быстрее чем общепринятый. Я не верю учителям и вместо обучения использую познание. Как же это хорошо! Нет риска, что учитель сам что-то не понял и невольно затрудняет понимание ученика. Нет необходимости придерживаться какой-то одной школы и программы. Нет ограничений.


Это про всех. Сначала появляется вера, затем усердие. Вы верите в себя, это и опора, и препятствие. Нужно увидеть кого-то уже реализовавшего Дхарму, чтобы исчезли сомнения о пути. Ум тонет в сомнениях и цепляется за них - такова природа ума.

----------

Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда Вы уже видите - ничего не стоит просто перевести внимание. Но когда Вы еще не видите или не уверены, что видите нужное - внимание переводить не на что. Поэтому есть путь шила-праджня-самадхи. И даже он раскрывается не одномоментно, но прозрениями.


Пардон, из этого следует, что шила-праджня-самадхи - это не путь, а некий подготовительный путь к собственно пути. Потому что, как было сказано, отстранение и есть путь, и отстранение - это и есть перевести внимание.  :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пардон, из этого следует, что шила-праджня-самадхи - это не путь, а некий подготовительный путь к собственно пути. Потому что, как было сказано, отстранение и есть путь, и отстранение - это и есть перевести внимание.


Абсолютного пути нет. Только относительный. Поэтому шила-праджня-самадхи единственный путь, выводящий за пределы пределов. 

Куда нужно лететь, чтобы покинуть землю и попасть в космос? 

Нет одного направления. Нужно только лететь.  Так и освобождение от страдания. Удаляясь от страдания обнаруживаем прекращение страдания. Практикуясь в этом, следуем пути и находим освобождение от всех страданий.

А куда нужно лететь солнцу, чтобы покинуть землю? Никуда не нужно.

----------

Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А если бог есть, душа есть и перерождения реальны? Это не опровергнуто точно, но этим можно заниматься как наукой.


Наука занимается тем, что можно доказать, а не тем, что не опровергнуто.
У вас довольно странные скептицизм и логика  :Smilie: 




> Но что тогда будет религия? Как вариант - некритичное отношение к просветлению и Просветлённым, бездумное внимание к Учителям, выполнение ритуалов.


Религией будет то, что общество и последователи считают религией.
Не добирает формальных признаков и массовости - получится культ, клуб, общественное движение и т.п.

----------


## Монферран

> Абсолютного пути нет. Только относительный. Поэтому шила-праджня-самадхи единственный путь, выводящий за пределы пределов. 
> 
> Куда нужно лететь, чтобы покинуть землю и попасть в космос? 
> 
> Нет одного направления. Нужно только лететь.  Так и освобождение от страдания. Удаляясь от страдания обнаруживаем прекращение страдания. Практикуясь в этом, следуем пути и находим освобождение от всех страданий.
> 
> А куда нужно лететь солнцу, чтобы покинуть землю? Никуда не нужно.


О том, что путь только относительный, я давно догадывался. Хотя метафору не понимаю. На абсолютном уровне (солнце) нет никаких усилий, но неизбежно кажется, что путь - это усилия, движение, по ситуации. Необходимо обобщить траектории движения в нетраекторию недвижения. Как-то так.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нужны ли обобщения?

----------

Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Нужны ли обобщения?


Разве Вы никогда не обобщаете? "Обобщения не нужны" - это тоже обобщение. Скандхи, ниданы - обобщение.

На рассудочном уровне - не нужно обобщение траекторий внимания. Поэтому, говоря, рассуждая об абсолютном и относительном, мы только отмечаем принцип: прозрение есть обнаружение чего-то постоянного за всем изменчивым и условным. Нужно не давать ему никакого обозначения, даже если очень жаждется, но учиться обнаруживать в любых условиях.

А что Вы имеете в виду, говоря "Удаляясь от страдания обнаруживаем прекращение страдания."? Что это за удаление помимо прекращения?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет проблемы в обобщениях. Но стоит ли пытаться их угадывать? Голод ума - вот как я называю жажду к новым и новым обобщениям. Что если все рассыпалось на части? Что если целого не собрать?  Поживите среди распадающихся фрагментов и фрагментов фрагментов.

----------

Евгений по (11.08.2019), Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет проблемы в обобщениях. Но стоит ли пытаться их угадывать? Голод ума - вот как я называю жажду к новым и новым обобщениям. Что если все рассыпалось на части? Что если целого не собрать?  Поживите среди распадающихся фрагментов и фрагментов фрагментов.


Согласен. Голод ума также ожидает от Вас более точной формулировки - угадывать. Опять же, голод ума давно пытается найти у классиков, Хуэйнэна, что-то сказанное о рассыпающихся осколках, будь они обозначены как-то иначе.

----------


## Балдинг

> Разум либо обслуживает ценности, *либо бродит во тьме*.


Лед тронулся! :-)

----------


## Балдинг

> А если бог есть, душа есть и перерождения реальны? Это не опровергнуто точно, но этим можно заниматься как наукой.


Хм, коллега, создается впечатление, что назрела необходимость в уточнении содержания понятия "наука".

----------


## PampKin Head

Тоска по состоянию обретения устойчивого мировоззрения - это все та же жажда обусловленного существования.

----------

Won Soeng (11.08.2019), Евгений по (11.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласен. Голод ума также ожидает от Вас более точной формулировки - угадывать. Опять же, голод ума давно пытается найти у классиков, Хуэйнэна, что-то сказанное о рассыпающихся осколках, будь они обозначены как-то иначе.


Почитайте в алтарной сутре фрагмент о трех телах

----------

Монферран (11.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Почитайте в алтарной сутре фрагмент о трех телах


Как раз недавно читал, а также Ваше изложение более простым языком, о котором я понял, что это изложение.  :Smilie:  Ещё сейчас почитаю.

----------


## Антончик

> В 2007 году со мной произошло нечто. До этого 5 лет теории и практики. Ничего не ждала, просто увлеклась процессом. Как то попросила помощи в трудный период, и помощь пришла путем учения (это я потом поняла). И вот собственно  о том, что произошло. Я в состоянии сознания, в позе стоя улетела в свет. Началось это с мелкой вибрации в теле, настолько мелкой, как будто это был какой то надвигающийся гул. Первое что - я испугалась, сразу прошла информация в виде мысли - "Успокойся - это просветление". Когда вибрация охватила все тело, я попала в свет. Там я стояла одна, сильная, счастливая, каждое мое желание исполнялось моментально, информация обо всем вливалась в меня наверно со скоростью света. По возвращению сразу без единой правки написала стих о пережитом (никогда не писала стихов ни до ни после). Это длилось где то минуты 4. Вот что это было, не знаю. Трансформация за 4 минуты? Вернулась я другой личностью. Если это просветление, то я его не ждала, но наверное знаю, для чего оно - что бы жить в этом мире, не травмируя себя и других.


Гроф называет такие штуки холотропными состояниями сознания, и считает их полезными. В принципе можно с ним согласиться...

----------

Евдакия (18.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Разве я Вам хоть в чем-то отказывал? Берите, сколько хотите  
> Пустота неисчерпаема, ни дать, ни взять 
> 
> В Москве буду с 16 по 20 августа, что мы, чай не найдем?


если что то я тоже в это время в Москве, могу присоединиться )

----------


## Антончик

> Карма и реинкарнация - это как раз наследие индуизма, к которому буддизм ближе всего и с которым больше всего контачит. Вместе с тем,  четыре благородных истины встречаются и без них, их легко объяснить и доказать и так. 
> 
> А еще есть интересные модели реинкарнации, которые выглядят вполне научно.


И всё таки, если считать что ни кармы ни реинкарнации не существует, то это не Буддизм, а что-то другое.

Ну например можно адаптироваться в этой жизни такими способами, которые принесут крайне плохие кармические результаты в следующих жизнях. И вопрос - учитывать ли это или нет - весьма важный, и даёт очень большую разницу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> если что то я тоже в это время в Москве, могу присоединиться )


Ну, видимо, без инициатора, он будет ждать в Питере пока  :Smilie: 
Ближе к делу я прикину пару вариантов место-время  :Smilie:  С удовольствием выпью чая в компании почтенных  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (12.08.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> ...холоторпными...


Или холотропными?

----------


## Саян

Тезисно, чтобы не разводить флуд и оффтоп: 
1. Если гипотеза бога отвечает критериям фальсифицируемости, то ее вполне можно изучать. То же самое по реинкарнации. Если есть проверяемая теория, почему б ее не разработать в научном ключе? 
2. Разум обслуживает ценности, но разум же их и создает. Большинство людей живут с некритично усвоенными чужими ценностями, и от этого, бывает, страдают.
3. Привычка рационально мыслить - хороший способ не дать уму утонуть в сомнениях. Если рациональный ум получает достаточно достоверные доказательства чего-либо - он будет в это верить, и его вера будет крепкой. 
4. Дукха - это ничто иное как эффект работы дофаминовой системы подкрепления. Дукха - главное доказательство, что эта система у гомо сапиенса  сбоит.

Теперь о просветлении. 
Я перечитал несколько источников, и похоже, морозил здесь глупость. Если читать внимательно, то всё достаточно ясно: 
- психические эффекты не являются правильным просветлением. Такие ощущения как светоносность, ауры, появление и укрупнение вибраций, чувство присутствия божественной сущности, выход из тела, приступы внезапной ясности без субстрата, и т.д., считаются нейтральными эффектами, которые надо просто переждать. Аничча. 
- правильное просветление - это научиться включать в фокус внимания не на отражения объектов, а на связи между ними. (должно быть, это очень трудно) Если принять во внимание эффект вовлеченного наблюдателя, т.е. что мозг наблюдает сам себя, то ожидаем, что эффекты будут именно такие как описано: видимость возникновения-исчезновения и затем - отсутствия дуальности на очень глубоком уровне. Сама возможность такого просветления проливает интересный свет на феномены сознания.
Очевидно, в правильном просветлении нет опасности, оно не калечит разум и к нему можно относиться критически (но вряд ли это будет интересно :Smilie: ), главное не сойти с пути в какой-то момент, поддавшись ярким ощущениям.

----------

Антончик (13.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2019), Крымский (13.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

1. Есть много гипотез бога и реинкарнации, самых разных. Какие из них следует проверять и почему именно их? Если рассмотреть основания этих гипотез, то обнаружится жажда - причина страдания. 
2. Это так, только намного глубже. Все существа рождаются в некритично усвоенных чужих ценностях (бхава) и, действительно, это входит в цепь обусловленности груды страдания
3. Рациональность - такая же привязанность ума, как и другие. Вера может быть крепкой и совершенно иррациональной (и чаще - гораздо крепче, потому что ей не от чего пошатнуться)
4. Все куда глубже. Дукха это любая устремленность, любое беспокойство. Устремленность рождает сознание, сознаваемое, чувственные опоры и так вплоть до рождения и смерти.

Правильное направление внимания - перед побуждением. Сторожить побуждения, но не следовать за ними, продолжая сторожить следующие, чтобы сознание и за ними не увязалось. Это праджняпарамита, довольно просто делать, но довольно мучительно поддерживать эту практику без естественной мотивации, не видя ни цели, ни попутных "ништяков"

Нет возможности что-либо назвать правильным просветлением. Любое отстранение от омрачений - правильное просветление, конечное и совершенное. В тот самый момент, когда Вы ясно видите эти буквы - это и есть окончательное просветление, которое не нужно искать или удерживать. 

Видимая примитивность такого наставления заставляет людей искать что-то мистическое, необычное, возвышенное и продолжать оставаться в омрачении заблуждениями.

----------

Монферран (13.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> ...
> 
> Правильное направление внимания - перед побуждением. Сторожить побуждения, но не следовать за ними, продолжая сторожить следующие, чтобы сознание и за ними не увязалось. 
> 
> ...


Учат: когда голодны - ешьте. Однако разве это не следование побуждению? Точнее сказать, непонятно, что значит следовать или не следовать. Дышать все равно придется. Подозреваю, вся суть в этом "перед побуждением" - а дальше уже для праджняпарамиты фиолетово - идешь в туалет сразу или по дороге газетку прихватишь. :Mad:

----------


## Крымский

> Тезисно, чтобы не разводить флуд и оффтоп: 
> 1. Если гипотеза бога отвечает критериям фальсифицируемости, то ее вполне можно изучать. То же самое по реинкарнации. Если есть проверяемая теория, почему б ее не разработать в научном ключе?


Таким и буддология занимается, и религиоведение, и антропология, полно людей вовлечено.
Роберт Райт, например, «Эволюция Бога» и "Why Buddhism is True: The Science and Philosophy of Meditation and Enlightenment".

----------


## Балдинг

> Тезисно, чтобы не разводить флуд и оффтоп: 
> 1. Если гипотеза бога отвечает критериям фальсифицируемости, то ее вполне можно изучать. То же самое по реинкарнации. Если есть проверяемая теория, почему б ее не разработать в научном ключе?


Sorry 1, Саян, есть мнение, что не помешает осторожность. 
Трактовка впечатления приложимости критерия фальсифицируемости к какому-либо комплексу (системе) идей в качестве критерия для отнесения этого комплекса (системы) идей к научной теории, ну слишком опрометчиво. 
Разве Вы сами этого не чувствуете?

[На всякий пожарный, допустим, цитата: "Согласно этому критерию, высказывания или системы высказываний содержат информацию об эмпирическом мире только в том случае, если они обладают способностью прийти в столкновение с опытом, или более точно — если их можно систематически проверять, то есть подвергнуть проверкам, результатом чего может быть их опровержение". 
Думается, даже курсив или подчеркивание излишни]




> - правильное просветление - это научиться включать в фокус внимания не на отражения объектов, а на связи между ними.


Sorry 2, не получится развернуть мысль?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 4. Дукха - это ничто иное как эффект работы дофаминовой системы подкрепления. Дукха - главное доказательство, что эта система у гомо сапиенса  сбоит.


Имхо: загоняете ведь исследование этим тезисом в жёсткие рамки - только лишь так \ только лишь это.

А если - нет так (или - не только лишь это) ?
Но ... уже нечто возможное иное - вынесено за рамки доступности и возможности направления внимания и рассмотрения.

(п.с. Выделяются ведь три уровня духкха, или как говорится три вида: духкха от страдательного, духкха от непостоянства и можно сказать  непосредственно духкха как таковая. Вскрывая природу духкха рассматривая от грубого к тонкому и к тончайшему. Проходя от физиологии, через психику    непосредственно к тончайшим ошибкам когнитивных искажений, отмечая, что лишь устранив последнее устраняется духкха, работая же лишь на двух предшествующих уровнях устранение не полное и временное. 
Здесь например и важность для полного устранения духкха всех трёх уровней практики, или трёх практик, то что называется - шила, самадхи и праджня. А не только самадхи, не только того что в определённой степени соответствует понятию - психопрактика и затрагивает регулировку и тонкую психофизиологическую настройку)

----------


## Монферран

> ...
> 
> Правильное направление внимания - перед побуждением. Сторожить побуждения, но не следовать за ними, продолжая сторожить следующие, чтобы сознание и за ними не увязалось. 
> 
> ...


В добавление к предыдущему сообщению. Вероятно, следование за побуждениями есть ничто иное как цепляние, которое не бывает легко заметно для неискушенного практика, и по этой причине о цеплянии не имеет смысла говорить подробно, помимо краткого обозначения.

----------


## Антончик

> Sorry 1, Саян, есть мнение, что не помешает осторожность. 
> Трактовка впечатления приложимости критерия фальсифицируемости к какому-либо комплексу (системе) идей в качестве критерия для отнесения этого комплекса (системы) идей к научной теории, ну слишком опрометчиво. 
> Разве Вы сами этого не чувствуете?
> 
> [На всякий пожарный, допустим, цитата: "Согласно этому критерию, высказывания или системы высказываний содержат информацию об эмпирическом мире только в том случае, если они обладают способностью прийти в столкновение с опытом, или более точно — если их можно систематически проверять, то есть подвергнуть проверкам, результатом чего может быть их опровержение". 
> Думается, даже курсив или подчеркивание излишни]


просто если гипотезу в принципе невозможно опровергнуть - то она не несёт никакой пользы для науки - так как не даёт информации о мире. Гипотеза, которая не может быть правильной или неправильной - не имеет смысла. Соответственно этот критерий говорит - имеет ли смысл дальше работать с гипотезой, или с ней что-то не так.
Так как обычно, гипотеза это некое предположение, которое можно подтвердить или опровергнуть (хотя бы есть возможность исходя из формулировки гипотезы). Соответственно по результатам подтверждения или опровержения - мы чуть больше понимаем о том как устроен мир. В противном случае нам это ничего не даёт.

Исходя из этого мы не можем ни подтвердить ни опровергнуть ни одну из двух противоположных философских позиций: человек в мире, или мир в человеке. Потому, что мы не можем придумать и поставить эксперимент, по результатам которого будет понятно - тот или иной вариант имеет место быть. То есть если бы был такой эксперимент, в котором получив результат А, мы бы поняли. что мир в человеке, а получив результат Б - что человек в мире, то это было бы научно. Но так, как мы не можем поставить (и придумать) такой эксперимент, то обе такие гипотезы ненаучны.

Это не означает что они (эти гипотезы) плохие, конечно же )

----------


## Монферран

> Почитайте в алтарной сутре фрагмент о трех телах


Какая-то аналогия прослеживается с кругом дзен Сун Сана. :—>

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая-то аналогия прослеживается с кругом дзен Сун Сана. :—>


Круг дзен - хороший инструмент. Много хороших инструментов. Усердие в применении практически любого из них ведет к цели. Но когда неясно, как применять, начинаются поиски и сравнения. И тогда никакой инструмент не применяется, толком не изучается, а только классифицируется в ряду других. Оттого так важно взять и освоить один инструмент так, чтобы возникло точное знание, как его применять.

----------

Монферран (14.08.2019)

----------


## Алма

Круг дзен хорошо, но палка дзен лучше. :Big Grin:

----------

Игорь Ю (18.08.2019)

----------


## Евдакия

> Очень интересно, как это повлияло на последующие 12 лет вашей жизни


 В первые годы мня 2 раза увольняли с работы,  от меня ушли к другим женщинам двое мужчин. Я понимала уже, что это испытание, которое я должна пройти, возможно что то кармическое. Очень переживала, болела, была на грани, но осталась жива, благодаря пониманию всех этих процессов. Где то лет 7 состояние ровное, люди не раздражают, работаю стабильно. Ко всем отношусь одинаково, исчезло состояние добра и зла, все так, как должно быть. Мужчина  не появился, видать за ненадобностью зеркала ( но не факт), практикую очень редко. Напоминание о пороках происходит  посредством других людей, например, в моем рабочем коллективе мне двое  зеркалят, и я понимаю, что это мое, и не травмируюсь об это. По психологии это называется защитный механизм психики, по мне какая разница, как происходит защита). И еще  сохранилась эмпатия и некоторые чувства, ценности отсутствуют, когда смешно смеюсь, когда грустно плачу. Ну вот как то так вкратце)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> от меня ушли к другим женщинам двое мужчин.


та это не кризис ваапще. у меня друган был, 6-7 девушек сменил. 30 свиданий по сети ходил. говорил, что из 30 свиданий только одно было удачное. из всех своих девушек, не было нормальной ни одной. все как-то выносили 
мосг или разводили на даллары и изменяли. я скажу так, у кого личный опыт богатый, тот только лучше знает, что отношения - тема где постоянно тебя кидают.

а у вас что было сразу двое мущин? ну тагды может оно и норм что они ушли?

----------


## Евдакия

> та это не кризис ваапще. у меня друган был, 6-7 девушек сменил. 30 свиданий по сети ходил. говорил, что из 30 свиданий только одно было удачное. из всех своих девушек, не было нормальной ни одной. все как-то выносили 
> мосг или разводили на даллары и изменяли. я скажу так, у кого личный опыт богатый, тот только лучше знает, что отношения - тема где постоянно тебя кидают.
> 
> а у вас что было сразу двое мущин? ну тагды может оно и норм что они ушли?


Нет, не сразу двое), в течение трех лет. Один ушел к другой, я  9 месяцев была в депрессии. Потом появился другой, через год ушел к другой. Вообще то для меня это был кризис, тем более ревность, гордыня, контроль был мой конек и было очень больно. Это сейчас я думаю, что это был говно-вопрос, а тогда я тянула на психушку, симптомы были конкретные. Короче тяжелый урок приняла, потом правда этих мужиков благодарила за урок, хорошие учителя попались, дай бог каждому)

----------


## Евдакия

> Гроф называет такие штуки холотропными состояниями сознания, и считает их полезными. В принципе можно с ним согласиться...


пожалуй соглашусь)

----------


## Балдинг

> просто если гипотезу в принципе невозможно опровергнуть - то она не несёт никакой пользы для науки - так как не даёт информации о мире. Гипотеза, которая не может быть правильной или неправильной - не имеет смысла. Соответственно этот критерий говорит - имеет ли смысл дальше работать с гипотезой, или с ней что-то не так.
> Так как обычно, гипотеза это некое предположение, которое можно подтвердить или опровергнуть (хотя бы есть возможность исходя из формулировки гипотезы). Соответственно по результатам подтверждения или опровержения - мы чуть больше понимаем о том как устроен мир. В противном случае нам это ничего не даёт.
> 
> Исходя из этого мы не можем ни подтвердить ни опровергнуть ни одну из двух противоположных философских позиций: человек в мире, или мир в человеке. Потому, что мы не можем придумать и поставить эксперимент, по результатам которого будет понятно - тот или иной вариант имеет место быть. То есть если бы был такой эксперимент, в котором получив результат А, мы бы поняли. что мир в человеке, а получив результат Б - что человек в мире, то это было бы научно. Но так, как мы не можем поставить (и придумать) такой эксперимент, то обе такие гипотезы ненаучны.
> 
> Это не означает что они (эти гипотезы) плохие, конечно же )


Не, не, Антончик, я о другом нюансе. Попробую с другой стороны другим способом изобразить.
Помнится в годы махрового застоя, в читальном зале редких книг одной из публичных библиотек, знакомился с хорошо сохранившимся дореволюционным иллюстрированным изданием книги автора, имя которого забыл, в которой давалась классификация ангелов, с описанием, иерархией и т.д.
Есть тот или иной систематизированный комплекс "знаний", или, с другой точки зрения, знаний, к которому в принципе, по природе этого знания, было бы непродуктивным применять понятие "наука" [независимо даже от того, насколько мы к этому комплексу знаний сможем приспособить принцип фальсифицируемости].
Вот и было бы с точки зрения осторожности (дисциплины мышления) полезно более разумно (строго) подходить к таким понятиям, как "наука".

----------


## Антончик

> Не, не, Антончик, я о другом нюансе. Попробую с другой стороны другим способом изобразить.
> Помнится в годы махрового застоя, в читальном зале редких книг одной из публичных библиотек, знакомился с хорошо сохранившимся дореволюционным иллюстрированным изданием книги автора, имя которого забыл, в которой давалась классификация ангелов, с описанием, иерархией и т.д.
> Есть тот или иной систематизированный комплекс "знаний", или, с другой точки зрения, знаний, к которому в принципе, по природе этого знания, было бы непродуктивным применять понятие "наука" [независимо даже от того, насколько мы к этому комплексу знаний сможем приспособить принцип фальсифицируемости].
> Вот и было бы с точки зрения осторожности (дисциплины мышления) полезно более разумно (строго) подходить к таким понятиям, как "наука".


Я не очень понял. Тут кто-то из нас на форуме утверждал что эта книжка про иерарзию ангелов - научна, или не научна? Или что-то ещё?
Я как-то мало вижу связи этого вашего турверждения со всей предыдущей дискуссией.

Мало ли кто что напишет в какой книжке или не в книжке. И что. Мы даже не знаем - считать ли это гипотезой или нет )))))  Я эту книжку не видел и не знаю что там автор написал, мол "вот моя гипотеза, и вот на чём она основывается". Может там никакой гипотезой и не пахнет даже. Это сначала нужно на эту книжку посмотреть, и тогда будет какой-то предмет обсуждения )

А так мне ничего не понятно )

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях сомнений и за рубежом раздела : ).

Упомянутая Балдингом книга -- *"О небесной иерархии" Псевдо-Дионисия Ареопагита* (подробнее см. в Вики).
В качестве праздного чтения она, мне кажется, бесполезна, невзирая на высокий стиль и прекрасный русский язык перевода, но если хотите ориентироваться в христ. ангелологии для общения, к примеру, с истыми православными -- может пригодиться.

Предупреждение: этот трактат признаётся каноническим далеко не всеми иерархами христ. церкви.
При этом сходные тексты, содержащие, к примеру, перечни бодхисаттв, полагаю, д.б. и в махаянском буддизме, хотя и не в столь проработанном виде...

----------

Балдинг (19.08.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Небесная иерархия состоит из трех ликов. Каждый лик имеет три чина.  Высший лик состоит из серафимов, херувимов и престолов; средний – из  господствий, сил и властей; нисший – из начал, архангелов и ангелов.


Каноничное примерно как по >>>этой ссылке<<<

----------


## Балдинг

> Я не очень понял. Тут кто-то из нас на форуме утверждал что эта книжка про иерарзию ангелов - научна, или не научна? Или что-то ещё?
> Я как-то мало вижу связи этого вашего турверждения со всей предыдущей дискуссией.
> 
> Мало ли кто что напишет в какой книжке или не в книжке. И что. Мы даже не знаем - считать ли это гипотезой или нет )))))  Я эту книжку не видел и не знаю что там автор написал, мол "вот моя гипотеза, и вот на чём она основывается". Может там никакой гипотезой и не пахнет даже. Это сначала нужно на эту книжку посмотреть, и тогда будет какой-то предмет обсуждения )
> 
> А так мне ничего не понятно )


Набравшись христианского терпения, ради торжества разума [:-)], свяжу для Вас тезисно _цепочку_, или красную нить.
Саян выдвинул тезис в сторону онаучивания некоторых мировоззренческих комплексов, применив в качестве критерия онаучивания принцип фальсифицируемости теории.
Балдинг призвал к осторожности.
Антончик продолжил тезис Саяна, уплотнив дискурс использованием понятия "гипотеза" [тут мы тоже рискуем завязнуть, исходя из того, что получается на поверку, поэтому на сегодня воздержимся :-)].
Балдинг еще раз призвал к дисциплине. Другими словами.
Теперь понятно?

Ну хорошо, давайте в качестве контрольного проясняющего выстрела попробуем третьими словами.
А. Дело даже не только в корректности применения самого принципа фальсифицируемости.
Б. Бытуют такие "мировоззренческие комплексы", к которым с этим принципом не следовало бы приближаться в принципе.

Можно мне умыть руки? :-)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Нет, не сразу двое), в течение трех лет. Один ушел к другой, я  9 месяцев была в депрессии. Потом появился другой, через год ушел к другой. Вообще то для меня это был кризис, тем более ревность, гордыня, контроль был мой конек и было очень больно. Это сейчас я думаю, что это был говно-вопрос, а тогда я тянула на психушку, симптомы были конкретные. Короче тяжелый урок приняла, потом правда этих мужиков благодарила за урок, хорошие учителя попались, дай бог каждому)


Ревность в принципе нормально когда человек испытывает, если он не моральная тряпка. Часто эмоция ревности служит сохранению брачного союза, пресечению возможной измены, а без данной эмоции и дети могут не появится на свет. Чисто природный процесс. У меня дед когда ухаживал за своей будущей женой. спустил с лестницы пру интеллигентов, которые тоже там вертелись как возможные кандидаты.

В обществе очень популярна позиция моралофагов, унылой группы психологов, которые повторяют как заколдованные, что ревновать нельзя, не ревнуйте, вы себя разрушаете, остановитесь, при этом не могут различить ревность не обоснованную, которая возникает от нехватки доверия. от ревности обоснованной, когда человека готовятся оставить за бортом, или уже оставили.

----------

Евдакия (07.09.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Ревность в принципе нормально когда человек испытывает, если он не моральная тряпка. Часто эмоция ревности служит сохранению брачного союза, пресечению возможной измены, а без данной эмоции и дети могут не появится на свет. Чисто природный процесс. У меня дед когда ухаживал за своей будущей женой. спустил с лестницы пру интеллигентов, которые тоже там вертелись как возможные кандидаты.
> 
> В обществе очень популярна позиция моралофагов, унылой группы психологов, которые повторяют как заколдованные, что ревновать нельзя, не ревнуйте, вы себя разрушаете, остановитесь, при этом не могут различить ревность не обоснованную, которая возникает от нехватки доверия. от ревности обоснованной, когда человека готовятся оставить за бортом, или уже оставили.


Ревность это хрень собачья, никому не нужная не приносящая счастье. Если человек любит - он не ревнует. Если он ревнует - он жалеет себя. А если человека готовятся оставить за бортом или уже оставили - так ревность тут не поможет, скорее только наоборот, так как если по той же психологии женщины любят сильных и независимых мужчин, а не нуждающихся.

----------

Саян (22.08.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Ревность это хрень собачья, никому не нужная не приносящая счастье. Если человек любит - он не ревнует


Мне кажется что слово "любит" правильнее заменить на "счастлив". Ибо в слове "любит" крайне много физиологии,которая не позволит быть беспристрастным в таких ситуациях :Smilie:

----------


## Саян

> Выделяются ведь три уровня духкха, или как говорится три вида: духкха от страдательного, духкха от непостоянства и можно сказать  непосредственно духкха как таковая. Вскрывая природу духкха рассматривая от грубого к тонкому и к тончайшему. Проходя от физиологии, через психику    непосредственно к тончайшим ошибкам когнитивных искажений, отмечая, что лишь устранив последнее устраняется духкха, работая же лишь на двух предшествующих уровнях устранение не полное и временное. 
> Здесь например и важность для полного устранения духкха всех трёх уровней практики, или трёх практик, то что называется - шила, самадхи и праджня. А не только самадхи, не только того что в определённой степени соответствует понятию - психопрактика и затрагивает регулировку и тонкую психофизиологическую настройку)


Три, две, пять дукх - какая разница? :Smilie:  Если классификация не построена на онтологии, она не имеет смысла. Теперь, когда у нас есть понимание дофаминового механизма, можно построить более осмысленную классификацию. Но это как-нибудь потом, для учебников. Сейчас мне гораздо важнее и интереснее проработать все те связи, которые имеет дофаминовая система в мозге, с позиции различных буддийских практик и уже на фундаментальном, нейрофизиологическом уровне понять, что делать, чтобы быстрее достигать прояснения - уменьшив насколько возможно негативные побочные эффекты.

----------


## Саян

По прочтении Йонге Мингьюра ринпоче "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья", появилось вот такое понимание: 
1. "просветление, которым обладает каждый" - ничто иное, как работа больших полушарий, не связанная оценками, даваемыми лимбической системой.
2. Эти оценки и есть та самая двойственность, т.е. эмоциональная, чаще негативная окраска всех впечатлений. Ее ни в коем случае не следует понимать как просто давание характеристик вещам (чем грешат нью-эйджевцы и прочие эзотерические трактователи буддизма)
3. Главная проблема - ощущения уже приходят в мозг эмоционально окрашенными, и эту окраску нужно удалять.
4. Пустотность - это как отсутствие новой информации по фон Нейману: всё, что можно однозначно вывести из имеющихся данных, не считается новой информацией.
5. (это я уже предполагаю с не-100%-достоверностью) Пустотность и есть результат фокусировки внимания на связях между объектами.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ревность это хрень собачья, никому не нужная не приносящая счастье. Если человек любит - он не ревнует. Если он ревнует - он жалеет себя. А если человека готовятся оставить за бортом или уже оставили - так ревность тут не поможет, скорее только наоборот, так как если по той же психологии женщины любят сильных и независимых мужчин, а не нуждающихся.


Шуньшунь, нет желания сильно втягивать в обсуждения этого. в целом есть адекватное поведение основанное здоровом морально-волевом факторе, и неадекватное, когда человек испытывает трудность в морально-волевом факторе. Всякие смирения, пассивную созерцательность проще оставить за бортом, так как мало применимо к чисто мирскому вопросу. Не приносящая "щас те" - вот это вообще как сам-то думаешь? Почитай статьи на тему слепого оптимизма и желания людей испытывать ТОЛЬКО положительные эмоции, эмоциональный голод, к чему это приводит, какие последствия. Обычно лишь умножение разочарований и эпичные трындецы. Не бывает такого, чтобы эмоциональный фон был ТОЛЬКО положительным. Потому что живой человек реагирует живо и адекватно конкретной ситуации.

----------

Антончик (20.08.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Игорь Ю, смысл не в том, чтобы внушать себе, что все хорошо, а просто принимать все таким какое оно есть и учиться забивать болт на все, ну или хотя бы на многое. Гораздо проще и эффективнее забить чем внушать как все прекрасно. Но это тонкое искусство - наука пофигизма.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (06.09.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Набравшись христианского терпения, ради торжества разума [:-)], свяжу для Вас тезисно _цепочку_, или красную нить.
> Саян выдвинул тезис в сторону онаучивания некоторых мировоззренческих комплексов, применив в качестве критерия онаучивания принцип фальсифицируемости теории.
> Балдинг призвал к осторожности.
> Антончик продолжил тезис Саяна, уплотнив дискурс использованием понятия "гипотеза" [тут мы тоже рискуем завязнуть, исходя из того, что получается на поверку, поэтому на сегодня воздержимся :-)].
> Балдинг еще раз призвал к дисциплине. Другими словами.
> Теперь понятно?
> 
> Ну хорошо, давайте в качестве контрольного проясняющего выстрела попробуем третьими словами.
> А. Дело даже не только в корректности применения самого принципа фальсифицируемости.
> ...


А, я понял, я просто никогда не рассматривал "принцип фальсифицируемости" как единственный и достаточный. Но как необходимый. Ок.

----------


## Саян

> (про полушария и Мингьюра)


Попробую пояснить, хотя сей мудрец мне кажется прямо-таки образцом ясности.

За первичную оценку наблюдаемых явлений у нас отвечает старый мозг: лимбическая система. В принципе, это правильно, т.к. всегда требовалась быстрая реакция на хищника (да и на еду). 

Он же сразу добавляет к оценке эмоцию - ну типа, чтобы если человек увидел оскаленный глаз и вытаращенный зуб - то выделил адреналин не задумываясь. 

И вот в таком окрашенном эмоциями виде впечатления доходят до анализирующего ума. 

В обычной жизни мы не думаем "О, это похоже на.. енота, россомаху.. а нет, волка. Надо бежать!". Мы думаем примерно так: "Глаз, зуб, бежать! ... похоже, это был волк". 

И вроде получается, что систематическое размышление над побуждениями способно убрать окраску (обусловленность, двойственность) с первичных впечатлений. 

О, у меня родилась идея для эксперимента. Что будет делать просветленный, если напугать его чем-то из первичных страхов, например, большим пауком?

----------

Балдинг (20.08.2019), Денис Ч (20.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Три, две, пять дукх - какая разница? Если классификация не построена на онтологии, она не имеет смысла. Теперь, когда у нас есть понимание дофаминового механизма, можно построить более осмысленную классификацию. Но это как-нибудь потом, для учебников. Сейчас мне гораздо важнее и интереснее проработать все те связи, которые имеет дофаминовая система в мозге, с позиции различных буддийских практик и уже на фундаментальном, нейрофизиологическом уровне понять, что делать, чтобы быстрее достигать прояснения - уменьшив насколько возможно негативные побочные эффекты.


Дукха это просто - если ваш текущий уровень удовольствия повышается - то вам хорошо, если понижается - то плохо. Независимо от того, какие "абсолютные величины". То есть, человек, у которого было 100 условных единиц удовольствия, и у которого было 3, и у них понизилось на 2 - будут одинаково несчастны. И те, у кого было 300, и 7, и повысилось на 5 - будут очень счастливы и довольны ))))

Оосознавание этого, и того, как не было страдания в уме и вот появилось, как было страдание и вот исчезло, как не было удовлетворения в уме и вот оно появилось, как оно было и исчезло, отсутствие цепляния (которое так же можно назвать и принятием - по сути это осознавание, признание того, что сейчас вот так происходит, что реальность такая) за то, что сейчас те или иные переживания - позитивные, негативные или какие-то ещё - очень помогают в продвижении. По сути это база, основа практики.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (30.09.2019), Шуньшунь (20.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Шуньшунь, нет желания сильно втягивать в обсуждения этого. в целом есть адекватное поведение основанное здоровом морально-волевом факторе, и неадекватное, когда человек испытывает трудность в морально-волевом факторе. Всякие смирения, пассивную созерцательность проще оставить за бортом, так как мало применимо к чисто мирскому вопросу. Не приносящая "щас те" - вот это вообще как сам-то думаешь? Почитай статьи на тему слепого оптимизма и желания людей испытывать ТОЛЬКО положительные эмоции, эмоциональный голод, к чему это приводит, какие последствия. Обычно лишь умножение разочарований и эпичные трындецы. Не бывает такого, чтобы эмоциональный фон был ТОЛЬКО положительным. Потому что живой человек реагирует живо и адекватно конкретной ситуации.


Тут я согласен, кроме того, что по сути - смирение, это понятие про признание текущей ситуации, какой бы она ни была, что она именно такая, и отсутствия цепляния за неё, что весьма раскрывает и освобождает. То есть это не то же самое, что делать вид, что проблемы нет, скорее наоборот, понимание, осознавание, что проблема есть, но нет цепляния и нет дополнительного страдания от цепляния.

Это как если у меня болит нога, и я цепляюсь за это - я не согласен, я хочу это активно поменять, мне не нравится - то у меня два страдания - одно от собственно боли в ноге, а второе от негативного отношения к этому факту.
Если я не держусь за это, то у меня остаётся только страдание от самой боли в ноге. Но это никак не мешает при этом пойти и вылечить ноту или там что-то ещё сделать чтобы решить проблему.

То есть для решения проблемы необязательно цепляться за её наличие.

----------

Шуньшунь (20.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Попробую пояснить, хотя сей мудрец мне кажется прямо-таки образцом ясности.
> 
> За первичную оценку наблюдаемых явлений у нас отвечает старый мозг: лимбическая система. В принципе, это правильно, т.к. всегда требовалась быстрая реакция на хищника (да и на еду). 
> 
> Он же сразу добавляет к оценке эмоцию - ну типа, чтобы если человек увидел оскаленный глаз и вытаращенный зуб - то выделил адреналин не задумываясь. 
> 
> И вот в таком окрашенном эмоциями виде впечатления доходят до анализирующего ума. 
> 
> В обычной жизни мы не думаем "О, это похоже на.. енота, россомаху.. а нет, волка. Надо бежать!". Мы думаем примерно так: "Глаз, зуб, бежать! ... похоже, это был волк". 
> ...


Тут кстати эмоции страха будут необязательно в результате рассуждений. распознавание паука происходит до рассуждений.

если представить мозг в виде многослойной нейросети, то, условно, на входных слоях входят сигналы от органов чувств, на следующих они распознаются, на следующих они попадают параллельно в две разные части мозга.

Одна - котрая вырабатывает гормоны на основе того, к чему отнесёт воспринимаемое явление эта часть мозга - эти гормоны потом обсуславливают физиологические изменения в самом организме и в самом мозге тоже, окрашивая восприятие в частности. Эта часть работает быстро, практически на автомате.

Вторая - рассудочная часть, где есть фокус внимания, расудочные мысли, размышления и прочие функции рассудочной части, типа анализа, синтеза, классификации, логических выводов и т.д. и т.п. Эта часть жрёт кучу энергии и работает медленно. И как правило, у обычного человека включается уже после того, как первая уже выдала свою реакцию и выпустила гормоны в кровь.

Так же в обе эти системы информация может попасть не толкьо от органов чувств, а и их памяти. реакция на них и их обработка почти такая же, но кноечно обычно мозг понимает откуда пришёл образ.

----------


## Балдинг

> 5. (это я уже предполагаю с не-100%-достоверностью) Пустотность и есть результат фокусировки внимания на связях между объектами.


*второй раз закинул старик невод*

Не получится ли дать разворот про фокусировку на связях?

----------


## Саян

> *второй раз закинул старик невод*
> 
> Не получится ли дать разворот про фокусровку на связях?


Извините, возможно не запостил. Частично ответил тут: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post830568

А подробнее... мне кажется очевидной параллель между ассоциативными связями в коре  и тем, что говорится в Сутре Сердца. Ну конечно, я не допускаю мысли, что сознание может существовать как-то иначе, кроме как результат электрической активности нейронов. 

Итак, правильная медитация требует осознавания побуждений, а если дальше - то осознавания причин у всех феноменов, и наконец, осознавания пустотности причин. 

То есть, сначала фокусируемся на ассоциациях между доминантами коры и лимба, затем - ассоциациях внутри самой коры (видимо, необходима предварительная практика), и наконец - на нейронной активности, вызывающей/предваряющей данные ассоциации. Она и будет выглядеть как пустотность.

----------

Балдинг (20.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Вспоминаю: очень-очень много лет назад на этом форуме кто-то спрашивал - какая реакция будет у архата, если его внезапно напугать? Ответили, что реакции не будет, но делать этого не следует, т.к. этот поступок резко ухудшит карму того, кто пугает.
> 
> Отвечал кто-то из знатоков Палийского Канона. Возможно, что даже Топпер, не помню.


:
Вот иллюстрация достаточной (но не единственной) причины, почему нужна научная модель кармы: чтобы четко понимать последствия и чтобы никто за тебя не додумывал угрозы, не манипулировал :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Извините, возможно не запостил. Частично ответил тут: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post830568
> 
> А подробнее... мне кажется очевидной параллель между ассоциативными связями в коре  и тем, что говорится в Сутре Сердца. Ну конечно, я не допускаю мысли, что сознание может существовать как-то иначе, кроме как результат электрической активности нейронов. 
> 
> Итак, правильная медитация требует осознавания побуждений, а если дальше - то осознавания причин у всех феноменов, и наконец, осознавания пустотности причин. 
> 
> То есть, сначала фокусируемся на ассоциациях между доминантами коры и лимба, затем - ассоциациях внутри самой коры (видимо, необходима предварительная практика), и наконец - на нейронной активности, вызывающей/предваряющей данные ассоциации. Она и будет выглядеть как пустотность.


... а потом ещё и на созерцании не только пустоты внешнего, а и "внутреннего" - всей психической деятельности, осознавания причин у всех внутренних психических феноменов, таких как мышление, эмоции, фокус внимания, различение и т.д. и т.п. и оходя до самых глубоких слоёв типа "мысли" о "я это я".

----------


## Саян

> Тут кстати эмоции страха будут необязательно в результате рассуждений. распознавание паука происходит до рассуждений.
> 
> если представить мозг в виде многослойной нейросети, то, условно, на входных слоях входят сигналы от органов чувств, на следующих они распознаются, на следующих они попадают параллельно в две разные части мозга.
> 
> Одна - котрая вырабатывает гормоны на основе того, к чему отнесёт воспринимаемое явление эта часть мозга - эти гормоны потом обсуславливают физиологические изменения в самом организме и в самом мозге тоже, окрашивая восприятие в частности. Эта часть работает быстро, практически на автомате.
> 
> Вторая - рассудочная часть, где есть фокус внимания, расудочные мысли, размышления и прочие функции рассудочной части, типа анализа, синтеза, классификации, логических выводов и т.д. и т.п. Эта часть жрёт кучу энергии и работает медленно. И как правило, у обычного человека включается уже после того, как первая уже выдала свою реакцию и выпустила гормоны в кровь.
> 
> Так же в обе эти системы информация может попасть не толкьо от органов чувств, а и их памяти. реакция на них и их обработка почти такая же, но кноечно обычно мозг понимает откуда пришёл образ.


О том и речь: если какя-то быстрая штука выделила гормон, значит какая-то еще более быстрая штука уже провела первичное распознавание, так ведь? 

Очень хочу назвать это цеплянием: первичная информация об объекта как бы прицепляет к себе эмоциональный шлейф. 

Сразу возникает такой вопрос: саттипатхана расщепляет это цепляние на уровне лимбической системы или же тренирует полушария убирать эмоциональный шлейф? Думаю, это несложно будет понять по записям активности мозга. Где-то проходила ссылка...

----------


## Антончик

> О том и речь: если какя-то быстрая штука выделила гормон, значит какая-то еще более быстрая штука уже провела первичное распознавание, так ведь? 
> 
> Очень хочу назвать это цеплянием: первичная информация об объекта как бы прицепляет к себе эмоциональный шлейф. 
> 
> Сразу возникает такой вопрос: саттипатхана расщепляет это цепляние на уровне лимбической системы или же тренирует полушария убирать эмоциональный шлейф? Думаю, это несложно будет понять по записям активности мозга. Где-то проходила ссылка...


Ну первичное распознавание, и то, которое происходит во второй медленной логической системе - это несколько разные распознавания. А так например, в Буддизме это называется сознаниями органов чувств.

----------


## Балдинг

> Попробую пояснить, хотя сей мудрец мне кажется прямо-таки образцом ясности.
> 
> За первичную оценку наблюдаемых явлений у нас отвечает старый мозг: лимбическая система. В принципе, это правильно, т.к. всегда требовалась быстрая реакция на хищника (да и на еду). 
> 
> Он же сразу добавляет к оценке эмоцию - ну типа, чтобы если человек увидел оскаленный глаз и вытаращенный зуб - то выделил адреналин не задумываясь. 
> 
> И вот в таком окрашенном эмоциями виде впечатления доходят до анализирующего ума. 
> 
> В обычной жизни мы не думаем "О, это похоже на.. енота, россомаху.. а нет, волка. Надо бежать!". Мы думаем примерно так: "Глаз, зуб, бежать! ... похоже, это был волк". 
> ...


Хорошо.
Упрощенно: в последовательность стимул-реакция вставляется звено подумать.

Про эксперимент.
Напрямую отвечать не интересно, но вспомнилось, к примеру, жизнеописание преподобного Анагарики Вирагананды. На БФ размещалась ссылка на произведение. Там есть места, любопытные в контексте Вашего вопроса.

----------


## Балдинг

> То есть, человек, у которого было 100 условных единиц удовольствия, и у которого было 3, и у них понизилось на 2 - будут одинаково несчастны.


А вот интересно, Антончик, разве пропорциональность тут будет неуместна?

----------


## Балдинг

> Извините, возможно не запостил. Частично ответил тут: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post830568
> 
> А подробнее... мне кажется очевидной параллель между ассоциативными связями в коре  и тем, что говорится в Сутре Сердца. Ну конечно, я не допускаю мысли, что сознание может существовать как-то иначе, кроме как результат электрической активности нейронов. 
> 
> Итак, правильная медитация требует осознавания побуждений, а если дальше - то осознавания причин у всех феноменов, и наконец, осознавания пустотности причин. 
> 
> То есть, сначала фокусируемся на ассоциациях между доминантами коры и лимба, затем - ассоциациях внутри самой коры (видимо, необходима предварительная практика), и наконец - на нейронной активности, вызывающей/предваряющей данные ассоциации. Она и будет выглядеть как пустотность.


Ааа... Sorry, прошу поправить, если неверно понял суть Вашей мысли.
Говоря (или имея в виду) об объектах и связях, в уточняемом сейчас нами контексте, суть Вашей мысли состоит в установлении иерархии *формы* над содержанием. Или, мы, абстрагируясь от содержательной составляющей объектов нашего мышления, ставим задачу вытянуть за хвость _всю_ крысу.

Понятно, что "всю" выше -- понятие растяжимое, в меру:
а) мыслительной способности ["у каждого есть свой потолок, держащийся вообще не слишком твердо" (с) И. Бродский] [есть, _кстати_, мнение, что феномен "веры", не исключая вариант религиозной, коренится на этом фундаменте, сдобренном _непреодолимой_ (для данного ума здесь и сейчас) потребностью "закруглиться", в смысле достижения умом целокупности {ака совершить парадоксальный акт объятия, вопреки заветам Козьмы, необъятного, для чего в спекулятивную доктрину и _вводятся специальные категории_}];
б) нашего сознательного произвола, сиречь насколько нам hic et nunc требуется для наших познавательных задач.

P.S. Дополнительно. В комментируемом сообщении электрическую предлагается заменить электрохимической.
Также есть мнение, что было бы не плохо не забывать также и о морфологии, которая зачастую в исследовательском азарте остается за скобками. Чему, кстати, способствует тот факт, что современный обыденный ум приступает к исследованиям в той сфере, которую сейчас осваиваете Вы, уже на базе инсталлированных знаний из области так называемого компьютинга и информатики.

----------


## Балдинг

> :
> Вот иллюстрация достаточной (но не единственной) причины, почему нужна *научная модель кармы*: чтобы четко понимать последствия и чтобы никто за тебя не додумывал угрозы, не манипулировал


На всякий случай прошу простить за назойливость. Вам удалось ознакомиться с той частью темы, которая отражает наш диалог с Антончиком?

----------


## Антончик

> А вот интересно, Антончик, разве пропорциональность тут будет неуместна?


А вот далеко не факт кстати.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Игорь Ю, смысл не в том, чтобы внушать себе, что все хорошо, а просто принимать все таким какое оно есть и учиться забивать болт на все, ну или хотя бы на многое. Гораздо проще и эффективнее забить чем внушать как все прекрасно. Но это тонкое искусство - наука пофигизма.


Я согласен. Это как во время Випашьяны. Если человек чувствует желание, он спокойно принимает - да у меня состояние преисполненное сильного желания. То же с ревностью. Если я чувствую ревность, да значит такое мое состояние. Принятие помогает избежать самооторжения. В то же время все, что мы испытываем - есть истина , подлинный опыт. В том числе эмоции низкого спектра. Возможно даже особенно эмоции никого спектра.

----------

Антончик (22.08.2019), Шуньшунь (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> На всякий случай прошу простить за назойливость. Вам удалось ознакомиться с той частью темы, которая отражает наш диалог с Антончиком?


Вы считаете нежелательным применять науку к реинкарнации, и призываете не развивать эту тему, так? Я бы, конечно, наоборот, развил, но не в этой ветке. Бурление будет нешуточное.

----------

Балдинг (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Ааа... Sorry, прошу поправить, если неверно понял суть Вашей мысли.
> Говоря (или имея в виду) об объектах и связях, в уточняемом сейчас нами контексте, суть Вашей мысли состоит в установлении иерархии *формы* над содержанием. Или, мы, абстрагируясь от содержательной составляющей объектов нашего мышления, ставим задачу вытянуть за хвость _всю_ крысу.


Иерархия? В чем? Форма - наверное, доминанты Ухтомского. Содержание - то, что достаётся из них сознанию. Я попытался описать взаимозависимый процесс, который опирается на нейрофизиологию и при этом соответствует эмпирическим характеристикам випашьяны. Таких процессов можно придумать множество, важнее найти тот процесс, который позволит нам прогнозировать неочевидные отдаленные последствия, тогда его можно будет считать существенно более достоверным, чем все остальные (критерий Поппера, Байеса)




> Также есть мнение, что было бы не плохо не забывать также и о морфологии, которая зачастую в исследовательском азарте остается за скобками. Чему, кстати, способствует тот факт, что современный обыденный ум приступает к исследованиям в той сфере, которую сейчас осваиваете Вы, уже на базе инсталлированных знаний из области так называемого компьютинга и информатики.


Морфологией у нас будет функциональная карта мозга?

----------

Балдинг (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> ... а потом ещё и на созерцании не только пустоты внешнего, а и "внутреннего" - всей психической деятельности, осознавания причин у всех внутренних психических феноменов, таких как мышление, эмоции, фокус внимания, различение и т.д. и т.п. и оходя до самых глубоких слоёв типа "мысли" о "я это я".


Мне кажется, внутренние психические феномены разворачиваются вот прямо сразу - посадил человека в анапану, и он на третьем сеансе начинает их видеть, да радоваться :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Тут кстати эмоции страха будут необязательно в результате рассуждений. распознавание паука происходит до рассуждений.
> 
> если представить мозг в виде многослойной нейросети, то, условно, на входных слоях входят сигналы от органов чувств, на следующих они распознаются, на следующих они попадают параллельно в две разные части мозга.
> 
> Одна - котрая вырабатывает гормоны на основе того, к чему отнесёт воспринимаемое явление эта часть мозга - эти гормоны потом обсуславливают физиологические изменения в самом организме и в самом мозге тоже, окрашивая восприятие в частности. Эта часть работает быстро, практически на автомате.
> 
> Вторая - рассудочная часть, где есть фокус внимания, расудочные мысли, размышления и прочие функции рассудочной части, типа анализа, синтеза, классификации, логических выводов и т.д. и т.п. Эта часть жрёт кучу энергии и работает медленно. И как правило, у обычного человека включается уже после того, как первая уже выдала свою реакцию и выпустила гормоны в кровь.
> 
> Так же в обе эти системы информация может попасть не толкьо от органов чувств, а и их памяти. реакция на них и их обработка почти такая же, но кноечно обычно мозг понимает откуда пришёл образ.


Скажу то же самое другими словами. 

Здесь, пожалуй, лучше не представлять нейросеть, а абстрагироваться до блоков, может даже до субличностей, до подсистем. 
Первая подсистема называется лимбической, она проводит первичный анализ и сразу реагирует гормонами. 
Вторая - кора полушарий - получает информацию от первой, в виде "образ + эмоции + реакция". 
Сознание находится диффузно в коре. Взаимодействие первой системы со второй получается таким: Эй, чувак, мы тут быстренько всё опознали, и уже прореагировали. Живи с этим и думай, что ты сам принял решение. 

Соответственно, вторая система, которая сознательная, ничего не решает, но готовит инструкции для первой системы быстрого реагирования. При этом первая, получается, может их отвергнуть, если находит конфликт с предыдущими инструкциями или еще чем-то.

----------

Антончик (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> 1. Есть много гипотез бога и реинкарнации, самых разных. Какие из них следует проверять и почему именно их? Если рассмотреть основания этих гипотез, то обнаружится жажда - причина страдания.


Те, которые не вводят непроверяемых сущностей, таких как параллельные миры, телепатию, неизвестные виды энергий и т.д. Жажда знания тут категорически уместна))




> Дукха это любая устремленность, любое беспокойство. Устремленность рождает сознание, сознаваемое, чувственные опоры и так вплоть до рождения и смерти.


И устремленность к состраданию?)) Предлагаю разделять понятия желание и намерение. Тогда с желанием мы в 99% случаев попадаем на дофаминовую систему и можем использовать характеристики страдания.




> Правильное направление внимания - перед побуждением. Сторожить побуждения, но не следовать за ними, продолжая сторожить следующие, чтобы сознание и за ними не увязалось. Это праджняпарамита, довольно просто делать, но довольно мучительно поддерживать эту практику без естественной мотивации, не видя ни цели, ни попутных "ништяков"


У меня пока получается только осознавать после побуждения, даже после завершения действия. Лимбический мозг уже отработал стимул-реакцию, организм уже действует, отчет приходит в полушария и я его осознаю. Единственно, в чем есть прогресс - уже получается разделять сознание-биографа и действующего субъекта, вместо того, чтобы по привычке думать "я это сделал, я этого захотел". Радует, что в перспективе можно добиться гораздо большего в этом направлении. 




> Нет возможности что-либо назвать правильным просветлением. Любое отстранение от омрачений - правильное просветление, конечное и совершенное. В тот самый момент, когда Вы ясно видите эти буквы - это и есть окончательное просветление, которое не нужно искать или удерживать.


Можете, пожалуйста, конкретизировать список омрачений? Если эти (https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Клеша - жадность, ненависть, неведение, гордыня, ложные взгляды, сомнения в Дхарме, тупость, самонадеянность, бесстыдство и безнравственность), то вообще не сходится. Манипулятивные термины, которые можно трактовать в чью-то угоду.

----------


## Саян

> Хорошо.
> Упрощенно: в последовательность стимул-реакция вставляется звено подумать.
> .


Немного не так)) В стимул-реакцию НИЧЕГО не вставляется. "Подумать" вызывается после реакции и может влиять на формирование новой реакции. 
Как исполнительная и законодательная власти.

----------

Балдинг (22.08.2019)

----------


## Саян

> Имхо: загоняете ведь исследование этим тезисом в жёсткие рамки - только лишь так \ только лишь это.
> 
> А если - нет так (или - не только лишь это) ?
> Но ... уже нечто возможное иное - вынесено за рамки доступности и возможности направления внимания и рассмотрения.
> 
> (п.с. Выделяются ведь три уровня духкха, или как говорится три вида: духкха от страдательного, духкха от непостоянства и можно сказать  непосредственно духкха как таковая. Вскрывая природу духкха рассматривая от грубого к тонкому и к тончайшему. Проходя от физиологии, через психику    непосредственно к тончайшим ошибкам когнитивных искажений, отмечая, что лишь устранив последнее устраняется духкха, работая же лишь на двух предшествующих уровнях устранение не полное и временное.


Не, это как раз тот случай, когда рамки задают прогресс. Я привязал дукху к проявлениям дофаминовой системы. Следующий шаг - как раз картировать все возможные характеристики ментального страдания и убедиться, что они имеют либо дофаминовую природу, либо нет (пока, всё, что я встречал - на 95% дофаминовое. Только "тонкое страдание" не входит). 
А если так, то появляется достаточное обоснование рекомендовать очень многие буддийские техники к использованию в ряде направлений современной психологии, и, что едва ли не более важно, появляются практические направления модификации этих техник для их большей эффективности. Это не ограничение, это может быть прорыв.




> Здесь например и важность для полного устранения духкха всех трёх уровней практики, или трёх практик, то что называется - шила, самадхи и праджня. А не только самадхи, не только того что в определённой степени соответствует понятию - психопрактика и затрагивает регулировку и тонкую психофизиологическую настройку)


А Вы знаете, что передняя поясная извилина отвечает и за внутреннюю внимательность (самадхи), и за мораль (шила), и за коррекцию ошибок (праджня)? 
И именно ее активность возрастает у медитаторов на ряде стадий.
Так что нет ничего странного, что тройное воздействие тренирует некий орган лучше, чем одинарное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> пока, всё, что я встречал - на 95% дофаминовое. Только "тонкое страдание" не входит


"Тонкое страдание" это "страдание от непостоянства" ?
Или "третье" ?

----------


## Балдинг

> Иерархия? В чем? Форма - наверное, доминанты Ухтомского. Содержание - то, что достаётся из них сознанию. Я попытался описать взаимозависимый процесс, который опирается на нейрофизиологию и при этом соответствует эмпирическим характеристикам випашьяны. Таких процессов можно придумать множество, важнее найти тот процесс, который позволит нам прогнозировать неочевидные отдаленные последствия, тогда его можно будет считать существенно более достоверным, чем все остальные (критерий Поппера, Байеса)
> 
> 
> Морфологией у нас будет функциональная карта мозга?


1. Чтобы было перед глазами: "- правильное просветление - это научиться включать в фокус внимания *не на отражения объектов, а на связи между ними*".

Иерархия наверное оттуда же: из генезиса структур мозга. Это одна. А вторая, применение к которой термина "иерархия" возможно не совсем оправдано, это в предположении о последовательности. В том смысле, что распутывая какую-то мысль мы, насколько повезет, сможем добраться до "основы" (зерна), породившего исследуемую цепь.

Ну ладно. Будем считать, что мне не удалось понять "перенос с объекта на связи". Видимо не готов.

2. Про морфологию.
Это в факультативном контексте (всего лишь в связи с замеченным у Вас "не допускаю мысли, что сознание может существовать как-то иначе, кроме как результат *электрической активности нейронов*."). Сводя к электричеству, мы ассоциативно подвержены компьютерным аналогиям: hardware -- software.
В то время как там и электрохимия и морфология. Т.е. не новый soft грузится (арифметика, А.С. Пушкин, алгоритм исполнения должностных обязанностей на новом рабочем месте и т.д.), или не только новый soft, но и изменение самого hard происходит (в контексте идеи "трансформации сознания", "работы с умом" -- т.е. йоги).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Немного не так)) В стимул-реакцию НИЧЕГО не вставляется. "Подумать" вызывается после реакции и может влиять на формирование новой реакции. 
> Как исполнительная и законодательная власти.


Ну..., у нас "реакция" в разных смыслах употреблена :-)

Если ваше "ничего не вставляется" применить к реакции в моем первоначальном смысле, то мы бы все не ушли дальше турникета в метро :-)

----------


## Саян

> "Тонкое страдание" это "страдание от непостоянства" ?
> Или "третье" ?


Страдание от непостоянства, да. Но только если считать его вмененным. Если мнимым - то оно дофаминовое, конечно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Страдание от непостоянства, да. Но только если считать его вмененным. Если мнимым - то оно дофаминовое, конечно.


Вот это "тонкое" оно ближе к тому что духкха.

А "третье" это и есть непосредственно духкха, то что устраняется в буддизме.
Возможность устранения чего и открыл Будда, то чего до него никто не открывал и чего нет в других учениях и методах. Остальные все сосредоточены на устранении "страдательного" и\или "непостоянного", тогда как Будда открыл именно условия конкретно "страдания\духкха" которое как основа уже входит в "страдание от страдательного" и в "страдание от непостоянного". И когда устраняется "страдание\духкха" путем устранения "необходимых условий вместе с которыми совозникает страдание\духкха", то от "страдания от страдательного"  и от "страдания от непостоянного" остаётся лишь "страдательное" и "непостоянное" уже без "страдания" (точнее без "духкха")

п.с.:



> Если мнимым - то оно дофаминовое, конечно


То это уже "страдание\духкха от страдательного"
тот процесс в мозгу, это - "страдательное", как например и рана на теле или какая другая физическая боль.

----------


## Саян

> Ну..., у нас "реакция" в разных смыслах употреблена :-)
> 
> Если ваше "ничего не вставляется" применить к реакции в моем первоначальном смысле, то мы бы все не ушли дальше турникета в метро :-)


Вот кстати, если б всё проходило через полушария, если б гиппокамп каждый раз справлялся у конечного мозга, то у турникетов бы скапливались огромные пробки. 
А если нейронные пути шли только через гиппокамп, то мы бы не смогли узнавать турникеты в новых моделях, пока нам не покажут, как ими пользоваться. 

Про нейрохимизм - да, конечно, так правильнее.

----------


## Саян

> Вот это "тонкое" оно ближе к тому что духкха.
> 
> А "третье" это и есть непосредственно духкха, то что устраняется в буддизме.
> Возможность устранения чего и открыл Будда, то чего до него никто не открывал и чего нет в других учениях и методах. Остальные все сосредоточены на устранении "страдательного" и\или "непостоянного", тогда как Будда открыл именно условия конкретно "страдания\духкха" которое как основа уже входит в "страдание от страдательного" и в "страдание от непостоянного". И когда устраняется "страдание\духкха" путем устранения "необходимых условий вместе с которыми совозникает страдание\духкха", то от "страдания от страдательного"  и от "страдания от непостоянного" остаётся лишь "страдательное" и "непостоянное" уже без "страдания" (точнее без "духкха")
> 
> п.с.:
> 
> То это уже "страдание\духкха от страдательного"
> тот процесс в мозгу, это - "страдательное", как например и рана на теле или какая другая физическая боль.


Давайте сначала. 
Боль не трогаем, это базовая физиология
Страдание от бурления первозданного хаоса (тонкое непостоянство) тоже не берем, т.к. его осознают только самые продвинутые бодхисатвы и архаты, причем не на себе, а как бы в проекции на тех, кому сострадают. 

Все остальное - буддийское страдание. Начиная от дополнительной реакции на боль - нежелательности боли и страдания от этого, захватывая всю гамму страданий от того, что что-то происходит не так, как хочется, и вообще нет ничего постоянно-хорошего, к чему можно было бы привязаться, и кончая страданием от осознания, что что-то приятное рано или поздно закончится. Так?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Давайте сначала. 
> Боль не трогаем, это базовая физиология
> Страдание от бурления первозданного хаоса (тонкое непостоянство) тоже не берем, т.к. его осознают только самые продвинутые бодхисатвы и архаты, причем не на себе, а как бы в проекции на тех, кому сострадают. 
> 
> Все остальное - буддийское страдание. Начиная от дополнительной реакции на боль - нежелательности боли и страдания от этого, захватывая всю гамму страданий от того, что что-то происходит не так, как хочется, и вообще нет ничего постоянно-хорошего, к чему можно было бы привязаться, и кончая страданием от осознания, что что-то приятное рано или поздно закончится. Так?


Вот Вы  какраз перечислили "тонкое страдание" или по другому: "страдание от непостоянного".

А продвинутыми ещё осознаётся "основновополагающее" или "всепронизывающее" "страдание" (лежащее глубоко в основе двух более поверхностных и пронизывающее их)
Вот это и есть духкха, как таковое. Которое и устраняется буддийским путём. И с устранением которого окончательно устраняется "страдание", в том числе и страдания\духкха от страдательного и от непостоянсва.

Предыдущие два устранения также возможны, но таковы устранения без устранения глубинного - временны, и это есть и в небуддийских методах.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (30.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Те, которые не вводят непроверяемых сущностей, таких как параллельные миры, телепатию, неизвестные виды энергий и т.д. Жажда знания тут категорически уместна))
> 
> 
> И устремленность к состраданию?)) Предлагаю разделять понятия желание и намерение. Тогда с желанием мы в 99% случаев попадаем на дофаминовую систему и можем использовать характеристики страдания.
> 
> 
> У меня пока получается только осознавать после побуждения, даже после завершения действия. Лимбический мозг уже отработал стимул-реакцию, организм уже действует, отчет приходит в полушария и я его осознаю. Единственно, в чем есть прогресс - уже получается разделять сознание-биографа и действующего субъекта, вместо того, чтобы по привычке думать "я это сделал, я этого захотел". Радует, что в перспективе можно добиться гораздо большего в этом направлении. 
> 
> 
> Можете, пожалуйста, конкретизировать список омрачений? Если эти (https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Клеша - жадность, ненависть, неведение, гордыня, ложные взгляды, сомнения в Дхарме, тупость, самонадеянность, бесстыдство и безнравственность), то вообще не сходится. Манипулятивные термины, которые можно трактовать в чью-то угоду.


Искать манипуляции и чью-то угоду это зависть и ревность. Списки даны для исследования факторов ума. Практика праджнняпарамиты. Я рекомендую список пяти препятствий и пяти факторов.

----------

Монферран (22.08.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Давайте сначала. 
> Боль не трогаем, это базовая физиология
> Страдание от бурления первозданного хаоса (тонкое непостоянство) тоже не берем, т.к. его осознают только самые продвинутые бодхисатвы и архаты, причем не на себе, а как бы в проекции на тех, кому сострадают. 
> 
> Все остальное - буддийское страдание. Начиная от дополнительной реакции на боль - нежелательности боли и страдания от этого, захватывая всю гамму страданий от того, что что-то происходит не так, как хочется, и вообще нет ничего постоянно-хорошего, к чему можно было бы привязаться, и кончая страданием от осознания, что что-то приятное рано или поздно закончится. Так?

----------


## Монферран

> Нет проблемы в обобщениях. Но стоит ли пытаться их угадывать? Голод ума - вот как я называю жажду к новым и новым обобщениям. Что если все рассыпалось на части? Что если целого не собрать?  Поживите среди распадающихся фрагментов и фрагментов фрагментов.


Тем не менее природа ума должна быть постигнута пребыванием вне блуждания во фрагментах. Внимание называется однонаправленным, когда нет более чем одного объекта внимания.  :Mad:

----------


## Won Soeng

В повседневной жизни можно обнаружить фактор однонаправленности, когда снова и снова машинально крутится одна мысль, фрагмент песни, мантра или дхарани. В дхьяне этот фактор ярко выражен. Объект как магнит притягивает внимание.

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Попробую пояснить, хотя сей мудрец мне кажется прямо-таки образцом ясности.
> 
> За первичную оценку наблюдаемых явлений у нас отвечает старый мозг: лимбическая система. В принципе, это правильно, т.к. всегда требовалась быстрая реакция на хищника (да и на еду). 
> 
> Он же сразу добавляет к оценке эмоцию - ну типа, чтобы если человек увидел оскаленный глаз и вытаращенный зуб - то выделил адреналин не задумываясь. 
> 
> И вот в таком окрашенном эмоциями виде впечатления доходят до анализирующего ума. 
> 
> В обычной жизни мы не думаем "О, это похоже на.. енота, россомаху.. а нет, волка. Надо бежать!". Мы думаем примерно так: "Глаз, зуб, бежать! ... похоже, это был волк". 
> ...


Ясный ум воспринимает: вот паук, вот страх паука, вот восприятие без страха, вот восприятие без паука, вот невосприятие.

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> В повседневной жизни можно обнаружить фактор однонаправленности, когда снова и снова машинально крутится одна мысль, фрагмент песни, мантра или дхарани. В дхьяне этот фактор ярко выражен. Объект как магнит притягивает внимание.


Это и означает отсутствие границ, осколков, фрагментов. Объект занимает все пространство ума целиком, нет чего-то иного. И как только внимание соскальзывает с однонаправленности, вот тогда всё рассыпается на осколки, из которых целого не собрать. И таким образом дхьяна подобна временной анестезии. Тот, кто познал универсальную применимость этой анестезии на регулярной основе, прозрел в природу ума.  :Mad:

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Объект занимает все пространство ума целиком, нет чего-то иного.


Цельность устремления в созерцании. Она и позволяет созерцать все вещи на своих правильных местах с правильным обозначением их.

----------


## Саян

Вот кстати Гоенка описывает страдание один в один со схемой работы дофаминовой системы. 
Ее не просто понять, а ключевых моментов там два: 
1) ДС не награждает за успех, а только карает на неудачу =страдание
2) ДС требует повторять поведение, однажды расцененное как успешное =влечение

----------


## Саян

> Искать манипуляции и чью-то угоду это зависть и ревность. Списки даны для исследования факторов ума. Практика праджнняпарамиты. Я рекомендую список пяти препятствий и пяти факторов.


Ну хорошо, соглашусь, переосмысление этики - полезная штука. Избавляет от наносных и вмененных установок, развивает собственные. 

Но ранее вы писали: " Любое отстранение от омрачений - правильное просветление, конечное и совершенное." Так все-таки, исследовать "омрачения" или отстраняться от них?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну хорошо, соглашусь, переосмысление этики - полезная штука. Избавляет от наносных и вмененных установок, развивает собственные. 
> 
> Но ранее вы писали: " Любое отстранение от омрачений - правильное просветление, конечное и совершенное." Так все-таки, исследовать "омрачения" или отстраняться от них?


Отстранение от омрачений зависит от ясности восприятия их возникновения, иначе это только абстрактная идея. Отстраненность от омрачений должна быть обнаружена, тогда пребывание в отстраненности это простой и понятный навык, а не интеллектуальная загадка.

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019), Саян (18.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это и означает отсутствие границ, осколков, фрагментов. Объект занимает все пространство ума целиком, нет чего-то иного. И как только внимание соскальзывает с однонаправленности, вот тогда всё рассыпается на осколки, из которых целого не собрать. И таким образом дхьяна подобна временной анестезии. Тот, кто познал универсальную применимость этой анестезии на регулярной основе, прозрел в природу ума.



Нет, дхьяна лишь чуть более свободное состояние. Чуть больше шансов на прозрение. Чуть больше времени и концентрации внимания. Люди часто мистифицируют дхьяны, это вполне естественно, но, увы, заблуждение, абстрактная идея.

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, дхьяна лишь чуть более свободное состояние. Чуть больше шансов на прозрение. Чуть больше времени и концентрации внимания. Люди часто мистифицируют дхьяны, это вполне естественно, но, увы, заблуждение, абстрактная идея.


По отношению к чему конкретно Вы сказали "нет"?  :Smilie:  Разве Ваша формулировка "чуть более свободное состояние" что-то существенно проясняет по сравнению с туманностью "временной анестезии"? Я не мистифицирую дхьяну. Я пытаюсь призвать Вас помочь в том, чтобы использовать её правильно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет - в отношении прозрения в природу ума. Когда вы смотрите на точку на полу - Вы просто смотрите на точку на полу. Вот - точка. Вот - внимание к точке. Вот - основа внимания к точке. Вот - препятствия к сохранению внимания.

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019), Тимур Бутовский (01.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет - в отношении прозрения в природу ума. Когда вы смотрите на точку на полу - Вы просто смотрите на точку на полу. Вот - точка. Вот - внимание к точке. Вот - основа внимания к точке. Вот - препятствия к сохранению внимания.


Внимание к точке - это самадхи, которое происходит в уме вновь и вновь. Его необходимо распознать и применить в прозрении природы ума. Если ясно состояние увлеченного ума точкой, то должно стать ясным и увлечение ума самим процессом увлечения.  :Mad:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Внимание к точке - это самадхи, которое происходит в уме вновь и вновь. Его необходимо распознать и применить в прозрении природы ума. Если ясно состояние увлеченного ума точкой, то должно стать ясным и увлечение ума самим процессом увлечения.


Проверьте

----------

Монферран (23.08.2019)

----------


## Алик

" Вы хотите найти великого Дзен Мастера, или место, где ведётся усиленная практика, или уйти в стодневное уединение, или поехать в Провиденс [Дзэн-центр Кван Ум в США]. Если не отступитесь от своего ума, никакие ваши желания не помогут вам. Вам нужно понять, что такое сидение в Дзен. Что же такое сидение? Сидеть — значит отбросить всякое мышление и удерживать неподвижный ум. Что такое Дзен? Дзен значит стать ясным. Вы привязаны к внешней стороне Дзен, а подлинный Дзен вы не понимаете. Если на деле поймёте Дзен, отпадёт необходимость в Дзен Мастере, в стодневном уединении, в усиленной практике в Провиденс Дзен Центре или в Кембриджском. Тогда вы сможете заниматься хождением, стоянием, сидением, сном, разговором, молчанием — и всё это станет вашей практикой. Всегда удерживать ясный ум, всегда возвращаться к своему истинному «Я»... Только в таком случае вы уразумеете «не-достижение там, где нечего достигать». Надо всего лишь отсечь ум, отсечь привязанность к «я хочу просветления»." 

Сунг Сан.

----------

Шуньшунь (02.10.2019)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> "Надо всего лишь отсечь ум, отсечь привязанность к «я хочу просветления»." 
> Сунг Сан.


Просветление обычный постоянный процесс, естественный для тех кто на Пути. Но пока сознание не вышло из привязанности к личности, что сразу конечно видно из речи человека, сие висит перед ней как "сладкая морковка" которую не ухватить, ну и мусолят сей термин как могут, жажда. Но и это пройдет, о просветлении нет необходимости говорить пребывающему в постоянном его процессе, свет и говорит и проявляет все как есть, кто я такой чтобы судить об этом? Неведомо...

----------

Алма (05.09.2019)

----------


## Саян

Можно ли считать, что пустотность перед побуждениями и пустотность перед осознанием явлений - одна и та же пустотность?

----------


## Алик

> Можно ли считать, что пустотность перед побуждениями и пустотность перед осознанием явлений - одна и та же пустотность?


Можно

----------

